# On cherche des modérateurs ?????????????



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

Je suis candidat !!!

Avec moi, au bar, plus de mollassoneries gnagnateuses, plus de photos de croissants à 9h30 pour ceux qui croient que c'est le matin.

ça va abraser, Sarkozy à coté de moi peut passer pour un amateur de clubs échangistes !!!

Moi je vais te les redresser tous ces enviandés !!

J'ai bon Benjamin ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Novembre 2004)

Tu veux faire équipe avec moi ? :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

Oh oui, oh oui !!!!


----------



## Nexka (27 Novembre 2004)

Nan mais sérieux ça pourait être sympa de tourner, une semaine chaque pilier la garde du bar, ça ferait une animation de plus.    

Mmhhh c'est la semaine de Sonny, bon on va peut ête éviter les sujets sur les bisounours  :hein:    :mouais: 


Hop c'est à Supermoquette, cool on peut parler de fesses!!  :love:   


Enfin bon oui moi je suis pour


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

Je crois que Benjamin avait pas vu la chose comme ça...

Niarf...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais sérieux ça pourait être sympa de tourner, une semaine chaque pilier la garde du bar, ça ferait une animation de plus.



Non, mais dis-donc toi ! :mouais: Tu me prends pour une panthère de cirque ?! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

Ahhhhhh ! La fin du flood... Le retour des bannissements arbitraires (ou obéissant à des motivations personnelles, c'est pareil)... Croyez bien que ce n'est pas l'envie qui m'en manque ! 

Mais non, sans façon.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

TOi mon lapin tu prendrais cher si j'étais modérateur...


----------



## Nexka (27 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais dis-donc toi ! :mouais: Tu me prends pour une panthère de cirque ?! :mouais:



Arff oui   Sauf que la c'est toi qui aura le fouet... et le tabouret


----------



## Nexka (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que Benjamin avait pas vu la chose comme ça...
> 
> Niarf...



Bah ça coûte rien de proposer


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> TOi mon lapin tu prendrais cher si j'étais modérateur...



Il me semble que, même simple trouffion, tu ne m'épargnes déjà pas... 

P.S. : Et je ne suis pas ton lapin, ma poule.


----------



## poildep (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> si j'étais modérateur...


t'as qu'à créer ton forum à toi sur patatedouce.com.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que, même simple trouffion, tu ne m'épargnes déjà pas...
> 
> P.S. : Et je ne suis pas ton lapin, ma poule.



Tu seras mon lapin si je veux.

Na.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'as qu'à créer ton forum à toi sur patatedouce.com.



Tiens, poildep serait pas mal comme modo... Quoique j'ai des doutes quant à sa façon de manier le glaive vengeur...


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis candidat !!!
> 
> Avec moi, au bar, plus de mollassoneries gnagnateuses, plus de photos de croissants à 9h30 pour ceux qui croient que c'est le matin.
> 
> ...



c'est beau de rever


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'as qu'à créer ton forum à toi sur patatedouce.com.



Nan fini les patates.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Novembre 2004)

Un canard roi du bar? C'est sa que vous voulez  :rateau: 

La sortie c'est par là c'est sa? ... Ah oui heu merci


----------



## poildep (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan fini les patates.


 dommage


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est beau de rever



Et voilà tu viens casser mon délire...

Putain je me voyais déjà fustiger Doc par des Mp du style :

"Ecoute kiki, si tu continues à écrire des trucs que je comprends pas, tu gicles...t'as compris ?"


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà tu viens casser mon délire...
> 
> Putain je me voyais déjà fustiger Doc par des Mp du style :
> 
> "Ecoute kiki, si tu continues à écrire des trucs que je comprends pas, tu gicles...t'as compris ?"



doc sera AUSSI modérateur  (ça peu être beau  )


----------



## poildep (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> doc sera AUSSI modérateur  (ça peu être beau  )


 ah ben avec Doc ce sera aussi la fin des gnagnateries. Toujours ça de gagné pour sonny.


----------



## Lio70 (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> plus de photos de croissants à 9h30


C'est un projet lourd à assumer. Si tu passes tout ton temps à supprimer des photos, les gens risquent de croire que tu es graphiste au chômage...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un projet lourd à assumer. Si tu passes tout ton temps à supprimer des photos, les gens risquent de croire que tu es graphiste au chômage...



Et ça ma mère le supporterais pas !


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> doc sera AUSSI modérateur  (ça peu être beau  )



Toi tu serai banni pour faute orthographique grave  et moi pour humour hors norme et non agréé


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

Hé, hé...


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu serai banni pour faute orthographique grave



impossible, je peu même pas me bannir moi même


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

J'appliquerai aussi un droit de cuissage...

Putain ça va abraser...

Y aurait des photos de moi partout "JOJO IS WATCHING YOU !!"


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ça ma mère le supporterais pas !



donc tu est graphiste au chômage


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y aurait des photos de moi partout "JOJO IS WATCHING YOU !!"



elles sont juste dans la signature de nato pour le moment


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

J'ai vu...

Je lui ai dit ce que j'en pensais d'ailleur, à ce petit cachotier..


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hé, hé...



La course extraterritoriale avec ou sans permis (c'est pareil) me vaudrait bien un emprisonnement d'un an minimum voir pire  Quant à toi si tu étais pris en flagrant délit de dézzipage non autorisé, je m'imagine même pas la sentence


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> et moi pour humour hors norme et non agréé



Impossible : je n'appelle pas ça de l'humour.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

Apparement vous vous connaissez, et ça n'a pas marché tous les deux...


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu...
> 
> Je lui ai dit ce que j'en pensais d'ailleur, à ce petit cachotier..



attend un peu, les affiches 4x3 arrivent


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Apparement vous vous connaissez, et ça n'a pas marché tous les deux...



C'est parce qu'on chasse le même gibier et que le gibier s'est envolé ailleurs donc on joue les charognards :sick:  Manque d'avoine au ratelier


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

Mackie :

On me reconnait pas de toute façon, il tremblait de peur...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce qu'on chasse le même gibier et que le gibier s'est envolé ailleurs donc on joue les charognards :sick:  Manque d'avoine au ratelier




Les solutions existent :

- Clubs échangistes
- Club med
- etc...


----------



## tomtom (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> impossible, je peu même pas me bannir moi même



Mais... mais  mais moi, je peux, non? 

Bon, il est où le mode d'emploi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les solutions existent :
> 
> - Clubs échangistes
> - Club med
> - etc...



Bienvenue à Galaswinda ?   Non, mais est-ce que tu visualises bien une panthère sportive mais en bikini ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

j'ai jamais essayé mais ça doit être marrant le club med..


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Mais... mais  mais moi, je peux, non?



tu va finir dans la Meuse la semaine prochaine


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hop c'est à Supermoquette, cool on peut parler de fesses!!  :love:


parler ? mais pourquoi ?


----------



## Nexka (27 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> parler ? mais pourquoi ?



  


Définitivement je vote pour Supermoquette Modo :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu seras mon lapin si je veux.
> 
> Na.


doc ? tu me trompes ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

Sans rire, j'ai une certaine compassion pour le brave petit gars (ou la pôv' fille) qui, plein d'un sens élevé des responsabilités et d'un amour touchant pour les causes bénévoles et ingrates, va prendre son clavier pour écrire à Benjamin...

« Cher Monsieur F.,

En réponse à votre annonce parue sur les forums, je fais acte de candidature au poste de modérateur du bar. Moi-même membre actif et régulier de vos forums, je tiens à vous dire toute l'admiration que j'ai pour votre travail au service de la communauté Mac francophone. J'ai à l'heure actuelle suffisamment de temps libre pour me consacrer à l'animation du bar et c'est avec gratitude que j'accepterai cette mission si vous trouvez bon de me la confier. J'ajoute, chose importante, que je ne suis pas Suisse.

Votre dévoué,
XXX. »


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu va finir dans la Meuse la semaine prochaine



tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'habiter au bord de la vologne... :rose: 

je sais c'est nase...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> doc ? tu me trompes ?



C'est très récent en fait. Ça remonte au moment où tu m'as traité de salope pour une raison qui m'échappe encore...


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'habiter au bord de la vologne... :rose:
> 
> je sais c'est nase...



tu est traumatisé par le fait que tu ne t'appel pas gregory ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est très récent en fait. Ça remonte au moment où tu m'as traité de salope pour une raison qui m'échappe encore...



Ça c'est de l'humour très personnel mais de l'humour !


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sans rire, j'ai une certaine compassion pour le brave petit gars (ou la pôv' fille) qui, plein d'un sens élevé des responsabilités et d'un amour touchant pour les causes bénévoles et ingrates, va prendre son clavier pour écrire à Benjamin...
> 
> « Cher Monsieur F.,
> 
> ...



Cher Monsieur Benjamin,

Votre annonce a retenu toute mon attention, en effet, grand amateur de macintosh (j'en possede plusieurs) je suis suis un utilisateur trés régulier de vos forums, ou je suis, je crois, trés apprécié par les autres abr...utilisateurs pardon.

Je pense que mon profil (voir fig 1) correspond tout à fait à ce que vous recherchez.

Je suis méchant comme maousse, agressif comme Finn, et efficace comme mackie.

Espérant pouvoir vous rencontrer prochainement pour pousser plus loin cette discution (et peut être le suchard...) soyez assuré, Monsieur benjamin de mes sentiments tout dévoués aux causes humanitaires.
 :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Définitivement je vote pour Supermoquette Modo :love:


faut qu'on "cause"    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cher Monsieur Benjamin,
> 
> Votre annonce a retenu toute mon attention, en effet, grand amateur de macintosh (j'en possede plusieurs) je suis suis un utilisateur trés régulier de vos forums, ou je suis, je crois, trés apprécié par les autres abr...utilisateurs pardon.
> 
> ...



Bien sûr, je ne devrais pas l'encourager, mais...


----------



## Luc G (27 Novembre 2004)

J'ai toujours pensé que, dans les bars, il valait mieux être client que patron.  

je sais, ça ne dénote pas un grand sens des responsabilités


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est traumatisé par le fait que tu ne t'appel pas gregory ?


lis ma signature ça a une densité de 2.8 , tout flotte avec ça


----------



## quetzalk (27 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours pensé que, dans les bars, il valait mieux être client que patron.
> 
> je sais, ça ne dénote pas un grand sens des responsabilités



quoique, un patron de bar aveyronnais...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est très récent en fait. Ça remonte au moment où tu m'as traité de salope pour une raison qui m'échappe encore...


tu m'as lu, pervers !


----------



## poildep (27 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours pensé que, dans les bars, il valait mieux être client que patron.
> 
> je sais, ça ne dénote pas un grand sens des responsabilités


 Patron, ça va. C'est barman qu'il ne vaut mieux pas être.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Patron, ça va. C'est barman qu'il ne vaut mieux pas être.


ouais ben une chope


----------



## poildep (27 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben une chope


 Qu'est-ce que je disais !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Patron, ça va. C'est barman qu'il ne vaut mieux pas être.



Il y a pourtant des bars qui ne laissent pas que des mauvais souvenirs. Et on y fait de belles rencontres.


----------



## poildep (27 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a pourtant des bars qui ne laissent pas que des mauvais souvenirs. Et on y fait de belles rencontres.


 Pas que.  à force de se retrouver à faire les fermetures avec une poignée d'ivrognes qui s'accrochent et refusent de payer, on fini par oublier les beaux côtés du métiers.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pas que.  à force de se retrouver à faire les fermetures avec une poignée d'ivrognes qui s'accrochent et refusent de payer, on fini par oublier les beaux côtés du métiers.



j'aurais laissé une ardoise


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

Cher Monsieur Benjamin,

suite a votre annonce publier ce jour dans les beaux forums de macgeneration, cette annonce ayant retenu toute mon attention, je vous sollicite pour un poste plus emblématique que modérateur : Super Modérateur ou administrateur. Ayant déjà une longue expérience : plus d'une vingtaine de bannissement de monsieur sonnyboy ainsi que la disparition de nombreux troll dans le bar et les forums MGZ (mulder et scully sont sur le coup), je dispose aussi d'argument très convaincant (1). Je pense que ma demande retiendra toute votre attention (2)









(1) ci-joint un gros chèque 
(2) sinon tu va finir dans la Meuse


----------



## LeSqual (27 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour Monsieur! (ou mlle ou madame ou p'tite fille ou...)

Moi, LeSqual, J'aimerais bien (et de tout coeur), (car j'ai du temps libre et que j'aime bien mon mac).... donc: J'aimerais bien : M'occuper des fraises quelque part pour bannir tous ceux que y sont pas gentil et qui me boule en rouge parce que des fois c quand meme un peu abuser de la malpolitesse de certain(e) qui y sont pas tout à fais gentil et drôle que moi j'aime pas trop que on m'embête !!!!   

Alors si vous me donner les pouvoir de musclor des mac... moi je vous dis plein de choses gentille que je sais pas encore quoi mais que je vais réfléchire comment!  :rateau: 

merci de votre con-passion     

signé: Moi qui veut vous aider à ce que le monde y soit joli et gentil pour tous!

 :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et on y fait de belles rencontres.



c'est bien vrai ça  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Cher Monsieur Benjamin,
> 
> suite a votre annonce publier ce jour dans les beaux forums de macgeneration, cette annonce ayant retenu toute mon attention, je vous sollicite pour un poste plus emblématique que modérateur : Super Modérateur ou administrateur. Ayant déjà une longue expérience : plus d'une vingtaine de bannissement de monsieur sonnyboy ainsi que la disparition de nombreux troll dans le bar et les forums MGZ (mulder et scully sont sur le coup), je dispose aussi d'argument très convaincant (1). Je pense que ma demande retiendra toute votre attention (2)
> 
> ...


  

Mackie for admin (1)

(1) ton compte paypal marche pas avec safari


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mackie for admin (1)
> 
> (1) ton compte paypal marche pas avec safari



si il marche très bien, prend une vrai carte visa, pas celle en carton que l'on trouve dans les portes feuilles neuf


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si il marche très bien, prend une vrai carte visa, pas celle en carton que l'on trouve dans les portes feuilles neuf


ben l'aut' était couverte de poud' et a fait scritch dans la fente


----------



## minime (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ma demande retiendra toute votre attention



T'as qu'à demander à la lune.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Monsieur! (ou mlle ou madame ou p'tite fille ou...)
> 
> Moi, LeSqual, J'aimerais bien (et de tout coeur), (car j'ai du temps libre et que j'aime bien mon mac).... donc: J'aimerais bien : M'occuper des fraises quelque part pour bannir tous ceux que y sont pas gentil et qui me boule en rouge parce que des fois c quand meme un peu abuser de la malpolitesse de certain(e) qui y sont pas tout à fais gentil et drôle que moi j'aime pas trop que on m'embête !!!!
> 
> ...



Le beau-frère de WebO, Mesdames, Messieurs... Un vrai régal !


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le beau-frère de WebO, Mesdames, Messieurs... Un vrai régal !



dans le bar ? impossible !


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'à demander à la lune.



rien a voir


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Monsieur! (ou mlle ou madame ou p'tite fille ou...)
> 
> Moi, LeSqual, J'aimerais bien (et de tout coeur), (car j'ai du temps libre et que j'aime bien mon mac).... donc: J'aimerais bien : M'occuper des fraises quelque part pour bannir tous ceux que y sont pas gentil et qui me boule en rouge parce que des fois c quand meme un peu abuser de la malpolitesse de certain(e) qui y sont pas tout à fais gentil et drôle que moi j'aime pas trop que on m'embête !!!!
> 
> ...



J'adhere :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

Tu adheres ???

Gourmande..


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu adheres ???
> 
> Gourmande..



la tu adheres ridicule  (cherche bien le calembour)


----------



## poildep (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la tu adheres ridicule  (cherche bien le calembour)


 et là tu crois que t'adhères de quoi ? Hein ?


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et là tu crois que t'adhères de quoi ? Hein ?



on en rappel après ton bannissement ?


----------



## poildep (27 Novembre 2004)

qu'il est susceptible ! :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> qu'il est susceptible ! :love:



moi ? pas du tout !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

pour que la soirée soit agreable voici quelque chose !!!        








vu que j'ai fait le service ce soir, laissez en pour demain matin !!!


----------



## poildep (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour que la soirée soit agreable voici quelque chose !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hihihi ! sonny, elle te cherche !    :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour que la soirée soit agreable voici quelque chose !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



même pas en rêve


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi ! sonny, elle te cherche !    :love:



nan , j'ai ce qu'il faut
d'un musicien raté j'en ai pas besoin !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

Ouh la la...

Y a méchanceté là, non ???

Retrouve-t-on trace d'un tel discours chez moi ???

Je crois pas (je ne vais, biensur, pas entrer dans le détail de ce que j'aurais pu dire, ni de ce qui se dit en aparté...biensur...non...ce serait trop facile...)

Je n'ai jamais pensé être musicien, ni jamais voulu le devenir.

Je suis doué c'est pas de ma faute. 
 

Je comprends tout à fait que ceci te soit étranger, et je comprends aussi le fait que tu n'aies aucune passion.

Chacun sa merde.

Je vais bien m'occuper de toi, tu vas voir.


----------



## golf (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dans le bar ? impossible !


Lui, au bar, impossible !...
Il boirait le fond de commerce


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

Avec moi ça ne craint rienn mais il faut quand même prévoir quelques pots au lait


----------



## golf (27 Novembre 2004)

Mouai, on dit çà


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouh la la...
> 
> Y a méchanceté là, non ???
> 
> ...




gnagnagnagna aussi !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le beau-frère de WebO, Mesdames, Messieurs... Un vrai régal !



 Je ne suis pas responsable de ses actes, surtout quand il poste en étant aviné jusqu'au bout des orteils.  



PS: l'était sérieux en plus LeSqual. :affraid:


----------



## monoeil (28 Novembre 2004)

Je suis déjà modérateur. De moi-même.
Tiens, nyctalope, je l'ai jamais écrit par exemple. 
ET puis chasser le côté sombre d'autrui, ça prend du temps et moi j'aime bien dormir.


----------



## macVamps (28 Novembre 2004)

- Nous, on est candidates à l'immodération 

- Oui, oui, mais juste de la partie mâle du truc  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

macVamps a dit:
			
		

> - Nous, on est candidates à l'immodération



inutile: vous avez déjà le diplome...  





			
				macVamps a dit:
			
		

> ...mais juste de la partie mâle du truc  :love:



vous avez une excellente mémoire... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouai, on dit çà



Alors vous, le gardien de chèvres, je vous prie de garder un ton modéré et de réviser votre dictionnaire macgéen avant de faire de telles bévues avec vos appellations incontrôlées :mouais:


----------



## golf (28 Novembre 2004)

Ah ben tu vois qu'il faut poster à jeun et pas faire chabrot, tu écris n'importe quoi 

Et je ne suis gardien de rien du tout   
Par contre, j'ai un agrément d'équarrisseur :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cher Monsieur Benjamin,
> 
> Votre annonce a retenu toute mon attention, en effet, grand amateur de macintosh (j'en possede plusieurs) je suis suis un utilisateur trés régulier de vos forums, ou je suis, je crois, trés apprécié par les autres abr...utilisateurs pardon.
> 
> ...


 Je suis conquis


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben tu vois qu'il faut poster à jeun et pas faire chabrot, tu écris n'importe quoi



C'était donc ça !  



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Et je ne suis gardien de rien du tout
> Par contre, j'ai un agrément d'équarrisseur :rateau:



Bourreau d'animal    :rose: 


PS: ton miel sans les abeilles c'est toujours par tonneau et par chronopost ?


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis conquis



ça va être la guerre  :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça va être la guerre  :rateau:


 Va chercher ton petit mouchoir blanc (celui d'hier fera l'affaire). Tu vas en avoir besoin bien vite


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Va chercher ton petit mouchoir blanc (celui d'hier fera l'affaire). Tu vas en avoir besoin bien vite



pas besoin, suffit de motiver la MGZ


----------



## Bassman (28 Novembre 2004)

Ben moi j'me propose ouvertement pour modérer le bar, pasque je connais et pasque j'suis trop con pour un forum technique  

Par contre on pourra interdir le gini ??? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'suis trop con



non, rien


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, rien


 Faudrait vraiment un modérateur ici


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait vraiment un modérateur ici



met moi un peu de violet et on en reparle


----------



## Bassman (28 Novembre 2004)

Tient revoila Mackiznogoud


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tient revoila Mackiznogoud



déconne pas, je t'aide a être en vert


----------



## Nexka (28 Novembre 2004)

Bon alors Benjamin...    
La garde alternée du bar par ses principaux piliers   C'est définitivement rejeté??    :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La garde alternée du bar par ses principaux piliers   C'est définitivement rejeté??    :hein:  :mouais:



ça semble clair non


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors Benjamin...
> La garde alternée du bar par ses principaux piliers   C'est définitivement rejeté??    :hein:  :mouais:


 C'est ingérable. Techniquement et humainement (car oui, les modérateurs ont, enfoui au plus profond d'eux-mêmes, toujours une part d'humanité qui sommeille).


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> (car oui, les modérateurs ont, enfoui au plus profond d'eux-mêmes, toujours une part d'humanité qui sommeille).



même en sonnyboy ?  :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

benjamin prince du petit déjeuner a dit:
			
		

> C'est ingérable. Techniquement et humainement (car oui, les modérateurs ont, enfoui au plus profond d'eux-mêmes, toujours une part d'humanité qui sommeille).



Comment tu fais pour la réveiller ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2004)

C'est quoi ce double-post ?


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce double-post ?



cherche pas, c'est gromanche aujourd'hui  :love:


----------



## golf (28 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ...Par contre on pourra interdir le gini ??? :rateau:


Pas de pb, y a que du houblon fermenté au bar des modos 
Hé oui, on s'est tous aperçu qu'il faut avoir perdu tout inhibition pour modérer une bande pareille


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pas de pb, y a que du houblon fermenté au bar des modos


Ça ce sent quand on reçoit un MP


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça ce sent quand on reçoit un MP



bon alors SuperM, tu postule ou ?  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon alors SuperM, tu postule ou ?  :love:


Attend, je cherche les toilettes


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Attend, je cherche les toilettes



j'ai dit postule, pas pousser  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dit postule, pas pousser  :rateau:


y a un mini-bar dans tous les forums ?


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a un mini-bar dans tous les forums ?



juste ici et dans les forums modo


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2004)

ok dès que tu seras admin


----------



## golf (28 Novembre 2004)

Vouiii...
Le 30 février prochain


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> (car oui, les modérateurs ont, enfoui au plus profond d'eux-mêmes, toujours une part d'humanité qui sommeille).



Qui est-ce qui rend son tablier ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait vraiment un modérateur ici



Y'en a pas déjà 3


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ok dès que tu seras admin


 :malade:


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a pas déjà 3



non, c'est pas a jour


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est pas a jour


 C'est pour ça que tu n'es pas encore au 20.000 posts


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que tu n'es pas encore au 20.000 posts



normal, ça cumule pas tout mes posts


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Novembre 2004)

Qu'est-ce que je disais


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Novembre 2004)

La pauvre Robertav n'a pas cru bon de continuer l'échange ???


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Bassou, si tu deviens modérateur, je promets de tout faire pour ne pas te prendre en défaut trop vite. Je t'aimais bien. C'est con.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Novembre 2004)

C'est vrai que si on veut, c'est vite fait...

Faut être un peu gentil..


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Putain, j'ai mal dormi c'te nuit... J'ai fait un rêve comme qui dirait étrange et pénétrant, un truc de ouf comme disent les djeuns (ou les [MGZ], c'est le même niveau de langage).
J'ai rêvé qu'en me réveillant ce matin, Benjamin m'avait fait modérateur à l'insu de mon plein gré. Humiliation suprême ! J'étais vert...
Ainsi donc, me voilà relégué au rang de garde-chiourme, faisant jeu égal avec l'Amok et Foguenne que j'aime tant malgré leurs habits d'académiciens du dimanche. Honte à moi !
Bien sûr, il y avait quelques maigres compensations : aussitôt nommé, je rétablissais gribouille dans ses droits, je bannissais tibo, robertav et une belle brouette d'autres inutiles... Je préparais ce que j'imaginais devoir être un nouvel eldorado de culture et de rigolade (un jour, je ne désespère pas de vous faire comprendre que ce n'est pas incompatible...) Je m'appretais à offrir au monde numérique son premier paradis. C'était bon....
Puis je me suis réveillé et j'ai joui.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Novembre 2004)

Moi au passage sur robertav j'ai joui aussi.

Tu aurais ajouté Barbarella, je t'épousais !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais ajouté Barbarella, je t'épousais !!!!!!!!!



T'es salaud ! Moi qui avais réussi à l'oublier...


----------



## LeSqual (28 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Putain, j'ai mal dormi c'te nuit... J'ai fait un rêve comme qui dirait étrange et pénétrant, un truc de ouf comme disent les djeuns (ou les [MGZ], c'est le même niveau de langage).
> J'ai rêvé qu'en me réveillant ce matin, Benjamin m'avait fait modérateur à l'insu de mon plein gré. Humiliation suprême ! J'étais vert...
> Ainsi donc, me voilà relégué au rang de garde-chiourme, faisant jeu égal avec l'Amok et Foguenne que j'aime tant malgré leurs habits d'académiciens du dimanche. Honte à moi !
> Bien sûr, il y avait quelques maigres compensations : aussitôt nommé, je rétablissais gribouille dans ses droits, je bannissais tibo, robertav et une belle brouette d'autres inutiles... Je préparais ce que j'imaginais devoir être un nouvel eldorado de culture et de rigolade (un jour, je ne désespère pas de vous faire comprendre que ce n'est pas incompatible...) Je m'appretais à offrir au monde numérique son premier paradis. C'était bon....
> Puis je me suis réveillé et j'ai joui.



Ben en voilà un réveil sympathique!     

ModoDoc.Evil for president!    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ModoDoc.Evil for president!    :mouais:



Quand je pense qu'il y en a pour se persuader qu'au fond j'en crève d'envie ! Parle pas de malheur ! Autant nommer supermoquette !


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Novembre 2004)

Super quoi ?

Connais pas.

Moi j'en creve vraiment d'envie, je pourrais en faire du tort avec ça...


----------



## mado (28 Novembre 2004)

La Toile est grande. 

 Pas un petit coin pour accueillir vos rêves éveillés?
 Puisqu'ici tout a l'air si cauchemardesque.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Novembre 2004)

Mais non, y a des belles choses regarde :

Zip...

Alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> La Toile est grande.
> 
> Pas un petit coin pour accueillir vos rêves éveillés?
> Puisqu'ici tout a l'air si cauchemardesque.



Mais l'enfer c'est les autres, et les autres sont partout... Alors ici ou ailleurs...
Et puis, si l'on ne tient pas compte des deux ou trois emmerdeurs habituels, ce n'est pas si mal. 

P.S. : Et puis, ailleurs, ils n'ont pas thebig, Foguenne et l'Amok !
P.S. 2 : Et puis d'autres aussi que je ne cite pas mais qui valent aussi la peine (Yip, bebert, anntraxh, si vous nous lisez...)


----------



## mado (28 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, y a des belles choses regarde :
> 
> Zip...
> 
> Alors ?


 Alors quoi ?
 Tout ça pour _ça_ ?!!


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Novembre 2004)

Tout est là.

J'suis désolé, plus j'peux pas...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

C'est ici qu'on tourne un remake de la liste de Schindler ?


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici qu'on tourne un remake de la liste de Schindler ?


 La liste du Doc est-elle aussi longue que celle de Schindler ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> La liste du Doc est-elle aussi longue que celle de Schindler ?



Elle est bien plus courte, puisqu'elle ne recense pas ce qui peuvent/doivent être sauvés, mais ceux qui sont irrémédiablement perdus et qui sont, fort heureusement, bien moins nombreux (et néanmoins particulièrement actifs et nuisibles).


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> La liste du Doc est-elle aussi longue que celle de Schindler ?



Dieu reconnaîtra les siens et sachant que Doc est un dieu qui ne s'ignore pas, autant se dire qu'on est déjà au paradis du jeu.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Elle est bien plus courte, puisqu'elle ne recense pas ce qui peuvent/doivent être sauvés, mais ceux qui sont irrémédiablement perdus et qui sont, fort heureusement, bien moins nombreux (et néanmoins particulièrement actifs et nuisibles).



Et celle là tu l'as vue ?


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2004)

Victime ?
 De qui, de quoi ?
 :hein:


----------



## bonpat (28 Novembre 2004)

il y a un candidat modérateur ici 


problème de physique :
calculez la répartition dans l'espace d'une tête de con moyenne après s'être pris le Mont-Blanc dans la gueule !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Novembre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et celle là tu l'as vue ?



Oui et je vois que ça ne t'avait pas échappé non plus  Sonny tu me fais une place avec toi dans le minibus ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Novembre 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> il y a un candidat modérateur ici
> 
> 
> problème de physique :
> calculez la répartition dans l'espace d'une tête de con moyenne après s'être pris le Mont-Blanc dans la gueule !



Et voilà que ça abrase... je suis trop fort décidément...


----------



## macelene (28 Novembre 2004)

alors: après tout le binzzz de cet après-midi , j'aimerai bien

LoRnA MoDéRaTrIcE.................:love: ​


----------



## lumai (28 Novembre 2004)

L'est déjà prette à mettre de l'ordre la diablotine ! Hihi 

 Une *modératrice à trident*... ce serait bien ça !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> alors: après tout le binzzz de cet après-midi , j'aimerai bien
> 
> LoRnA MoDéRaTrIcE.................:love: ​



Euh ....  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

Ch'uis pas sûre que ce soit une bonne idée !   

PS : c'est autorisé l'usage du trident chez les verts ...?   :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> alors: après tout le binzzz de cet après-midi , j'aimerai bien
> LoRnA MoDéRaTrIcE.................:love: ​





			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> L'est déjà prette à mettre de l'ordre la diablotine ! Hihi
> Une *modératrice à trident*... ce serait bien ça !!!




Lorna a déjà posé sa *candidature*   :mouais:


----------



## lumai (28 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Lorna a déjà posé sa *candidature*   :mouais:


 Vi !
 Juste pour être sure que ce ne soit pas en se trompant de porte


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Lorna a déjà posé sa *candidature*   :mouais:



ben quoi  :rose: de nos jours pour sortir du lot il faut  de la per-son-na-li-té et de la spon-ta-né-i-té !!   

 :rose:


----------



## macelene (28 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh ....  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> Ch'uis pas sûre que ce soit une bonne idée !
> 
> PS : c'est autorisé l'usage du trident chez les verts ...?   :hein:




Allez avec ton trident pas de problèmes... des coups de piques ds le © et zou tout rentre dans l'ordre.

Lorna Modératrice... Lorna MOdératrice...:love:​


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

:mouais:


----------



## mado (28 Novembre 2004)

Ça me semble une bonne idée ! 

  Une diablotine à dos de cheval de _prewzksrtfjy  ! _(quoi, c'est pas ça ? m'en fous camisol il est plus là pour me reprendre.._) 

_

  Bon, va falloir gérer la pression qui s'exerce de toute part Lorna..


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

:mouais: bof


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ça me semble une bonne idée !
> 
> Une diablotine à dos de cheval de _prewzksrtfjy  ! _(quoi, c'est pas ça ? m'en fous camisol il est plus là pour me reprendre.._)
> 
> ...



Et pourquoi pas toi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: bof



 :mouais: Poildep tu as regardé la page d'avant ?  Non ? Alors voilà


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Poildep tu as regardé la page d'avant ?  Non ? Alors voilà


 pfffff ! ça va vite ! Vous floodez à mort, là !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: bof




 :hein: mouais le vert pour moi c'est pas top :mouais: ! je fais un peu pâlichote d'un coup là !   


PS : merci Poildep et Tibo pour ces simulations


----------



## lumai (28 Novembre 2004)

hehe !

 ça le fait en vert aussi ! 
 Un p'tit côté hypnotisant... de quoi ne pas voir les tridents arriver


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pfffff ! ça va vite ! Vous floodez à mort, là !


 mais bon, pour ma défense, c'est un post que tu as édité deux fois alors forcément je revérifie pas à chaque fois. :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Novembre 2004)

Hypnotisant et visible la nuit aussi ...


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> L'est déjà prette à mettre de l'ordre la diablotine ! Hihi
> 
> Une *modératrice à trident*... ce serait bien ça !!!


 Ca pourrait donner ça :








​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ça me semble une bonne idée !
> 
> Une diablotine à dos de cheval de _prewzksrtfjy  ! _(quoi, c'est pas ça ? m'en fous camisol il est plus là pour me reprendre.._)
> 
> ...



 d'abord c'est pas une jument _prewzksrtfjy _ mais une jument _przeffwafffski_  :mouais: 

La pression ?    :mouais:  :hein: 
Et comme dit Tibo ..;Et pourquoi pas toi ?


----------



## lumai (28 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Hypnotisant et visible la nuit aussi ...


 Hehe !

 Lorna en phare  ! 
 Elle a déjà le trident de Poséidon !

 Elle fera une très bonne vigie !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Hehe !
> 
> Lorna en phare  !
> Elle a déjà le trident de Poséidon !
> ...



On a trouvé notre homm... heu... notre... heu...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Novembre 2004)

Lorna verte sa peut aussi donner sa


----------



## Stargazer (28 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Hehe !
> 
> Lorna en phare  !
> Elle a déjà le trident de Poséidon !
> ...



Scrutant au loin de son regard rougeoyant et tournant sur elle-même ça peut être impressionnant


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> hehe !
> 
> ça le fait en vert aussi !
> Un p'tit côté hypnotisant... de quoi ne pas voir les tridents arriver



:mouais:


----------



## lumai (28 Novembre 2004)

​ _*Lorna Modératine !!! *_​


----------



## macelene (28 Novembre 2004)

semble d'un avis favorable :rose:


----------



## mado (28 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> d'abord c'est pas une jument _prewzksrtfjy _ mais une jument _przeffwafffski_  :mouais:
> 
> La pression ?    :mouais:  :hein:
> Et comme dit Tibo ..;Et pourquoi pas toi ?


  Trop jeune


----------



## lumai (28 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Trop jeune


 Bah tu t'es plutôt bien acclimatée


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

Hé les filles, vous pourrissez le thread à sonnyboy, là !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

:mouais:


----------



## macelene (28 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Immelman (28 Novembre 2004)

Immelman supporte LeSqual, nah


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Mort d'un personnage, renaissance de la personne...
> Au revoir Dudess...


 t'es qui toi ? c'est quoi ce bordel ?


----------



## macelene (28 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu t'es plutôt bien acclimatée




pas de soucis...  Vive les Filles de MAcgé


----------



## mado (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Hé les filles, vous pourrissez le thread à sonnyboy, là !


 Tu sous-entends qu'on n'est pas dans le sujet ?


----------



## Immelman (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'es qui toi ? c'est quoi ce bordel ?


 J'ai pas poste dans le bon thread, je commence bien


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Hé les filles, vous pourrissez le thread à sonnyboy, là !


 ben en tout cas chuis nul pour modérer, personne m'écoute.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Immelman supporte LeSqual, nah



bienvenue sur MacG


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



 Et ben si je m'attendais à ça !    :love:    :love:   

 mais au fait j'ai jamais dit que je postulais moi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas poste dans le bon thread, je commence bien



L'important c'est d'être là, peu importe l'endroit...


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bienvenue sur MacG


 t'as fini de courir après les nouvelles ?


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'important c'est d'être là, peu importe l'endroit...


 ouaaaaye ! Tibo modo ! !!


----------



## lumai (28 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et ben si je m'attendais à ça !    :love:    :love:
> 
> mais au fait j'ai jamais dit que je postulais moi !


 Bah t'as passé le seuil, non ?
 Bon c'est pas la ftarac mais qui sait... peut être la gloaaare sera là


----------



## Stargazer (28 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et ben si je m'attendais à ça !    :love:    :love:
> 
> mais au fait j'ai jamais dit que je postulais moi !



C'est pas grave on va postuler pour toi !!!


----------



## macelene (28 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



Passez mon tube de vert que je me refasse une laideur


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'as fini de courir après les nouvelles ?



pas pour tout le monde


----------



## lumai (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'as fini de courir après les nouvelles ?


 hehe !
 Il court plus vite que toi ???


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> hehe !
> Il court plus vite que toi ???


 beuh c'est malin ça !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah t'as passé le seuil, non ?
> Bon c'est pas la ftarac mais qui sait... peut être la gloaaare sera là



 alors c'est ici que je peux chanter ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Novembre 2004)

moi chui deja vert si on me cherche


----------



## Stargazer (28 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



On dirait que j'ai mangé un truc pas frais là


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> alors c'est ici que je peux chanter ?


 Non non, c'est une image. :affraid: NON ! NON ! NE CHANTE PAS ! :affraid:


----------



## Immelman (28 Novembre 2004)

Les nouveaux plutot...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> alors c'est ici que je peux chanter ?



Non !


----------



## lumai (28 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> alors c'est ici que je peux chanter ?


 Ben y avait un thread un peu pour ça...


----------



## macelene (28 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> alors c'est ici que je peux chanter ?




Lorna un discours un discours......


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Les nouveaux plutot...


 bon, faudra t'y faire : parfois ça va très vite, ici.  Je te conseille de citer les messages auquels tu réponds pour qu'on te comprenne.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que j'ai mangé un truc pas frais là


----------



## mado (28 Novembre 2004)

:modo:  

  Et pendant ce temps, les modos dans leur espace VIP, vous y pensez ?

_" Et les gars, il y a une révolte qui gronde. Une fronde féminine   :affraid:
  Qu'est ce qu'on fait ? On retire l'annonce ? On cède au peuple _?"


----------



## Stargazer (28 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



C'est pas drôle !!! Je risque mes anglaises sur ce coup moi !


----------



## macelene (28 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :modo:
> 
> Et pendant ce temps, les modos dans leur espace VIP, vous y pensez ?
> 
> ...




Les modos au placard  Lorna Modératine    ​


----------



## lumai (28 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas drôle !!! Je risque mes anglaises sur ce coup moi !


 mais non !
 elle résistent à tout tes bouclettes !


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :modo:
> 
> Et pendant ce temps, les modos dans leur espace VIP, vous y pensez ?
> 
> ...


 beaucoup plus simple : ça va fermer.


----------



## Nexka (28 Novembre 2004)

Bon j'arive un peu aprés la bagare, mais je suis d'accord!!! 


Lorna Modératrice!!!  :love:  :love:  :love: 


Avec lumaï et Macelene, vous nous faites les drôle de dames!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :modo:
> 
> Et pendant ce temps, les modos dans leur espace VIP, vous y pensez ?
> 
> ...




    

Ils rajoutèrent :

"Nooon pas la diablotine ! non pas elle !!!"
-" Benjamin pourquoi t'as passé une annonce publique ?"
-"Ben euh c'est le protocole ..."
-" Mais on s'en fout du protocole, maintenant c'est la fronde !"
-" On fait quoi ?"


----------



## Stargazer (28 Novembre 2004)

Ca va faire un drame plutôt


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :modo:
> 
> Et pendant ce temps, les modos dans leur espace VIP, vous y pensez ?
> 
> ...



C'est fait... C'est en cours.   



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Les modos au placard ​




Note: bannir Macelene.   :love:​


----------



## lumai (28 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'arive un peu aprés la bagare, mais je suis d'accord!!!
> 
> 
> Lorna Modératrice!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:
> ...


 hehe ! 
 t'es déjà toute rouge toi !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> mais non !
> elle résistent à tout tes bouclettes !



Ca c'est bien vrai :style: 

Mais fallait pas le dire ...


----------



## Nexka (28 Novembre 2004)

Lorna modératrice!!!
Lorna modératrice!!!!
Lorna modératrice!!! :love:

Qui de mieux qu'une tenancière pour un bar!!!


----------



## lumai (28 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Lorna modératrice!!!
> Lorna modératrice!!!!
> Lorna modératrice!!! :love:
> 
> Qui de mieux qu'une tenancière pour un bar!!!


 Avec le trident sous le comptoir !


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Lorna modératrice!!!
> Lorna modératrice!!!!
> Lorna modératrice!!! :love:
> 
> Qui de mieux qu'une tenancière pour un bar!!!


 On l'appelera Madame Lorna. :love: _Meuh non ça fait pas mère-maquerelle_


----------



## mado (28 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> hehe !
> t'es déjà toute rouge toi !


 Pas toi


----------



## Nexka (28 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> hehe !
> t'es déjà toute rouge toi !



  

Nan mais sérieux, une team féminine à la tête du bar!!     Trop fort!!     



(pkoi je suis rouge???   )


----------



## macelene (28 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Note: bannir Macelene.   :love:



PAs grave j'en rêve


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais sérieux, une team féminine à la tête du bar!!     Trop fort!!
> 
> 
> 
> (pkoi je suis rouge???   )


 Heu... toute une team, là chais pas.


----------



## lumai (28 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pas toi


 Mais nan !

 Moi j'suis d'un beau rose :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Lorna modératrice!!!
> Lorna modératrice!!!!
> Lorna modératrice!!! :love:
> 
> Qui de mieux qu'une tenancière pour un bar!!!



   


merci les amies et amis ... mais euh   :rose: 

moi je voulais juste être  une artiiiiiiiiste pour pouvoir faire mon numéroooooooooooo quand l'avion se pose sur la piiiiiiste ...

 :rose: Rhooo c'est plus fort que moi !  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Heu... toute une team, là chais pas.



oui, mais une "dream team"


----------



## Nexka (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Heu... toute une team, là chais pas.



bah il en faut trois, Lorna, Macelene et Lumaï!! Et voilà, yaura plus qu'a se tenir à carreaux


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> bah il en faut trois, Lorna, Macelene et Lumaï!! Et voilà, yaura plus qu'a se tenir à carreaux


 Y'aura plus qu'à aller ailleurs oui !


----------



## macelene (28 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> bah il en faut trois, Lorna, Macelene et Lumaï!! Et voilà, yaura plus qu'a se tenir à carreaux



je suis pas certaine qu'ils en cherchent TRois


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> bah il en faut trois, Lorna, Macelene et Lumaï!! Et voilà, yaura plus qu'a se tenir à carreaux



et pour les faire: plus de soucis   

 :rose: 

 :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Y'aura plus qu'à aller ailleurs oui !



Pffffff   Arretes, t'es le chouchou toi, tu risques rien


----------



## Stargazer (28 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais une "*drame*  team"



T'y vas pas un peu fort là ???


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais une "dream team"



 :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et pour les faire: plus de soucis
> 
> :rose:
> 
> :mouais:



 :mouais: 

 

 :hein: 

pS : oui je sais je suis ... patiente !


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> merci les amies et amis ... mais euh   :rose:
> 
> moi je voulais juste être  une artiiiiiiiiste pour pouvoir faire mon numéroooooooooooo quand l'avion se pose sur la piiiiiiste ...
> 
> :rose: Rhooo c'est plus fort que moi !  :rose:


 Lorna... je suis sincérement prêt à te soutenir pour obtenir ce poste de modératine où tu accomplirais des merveilles. Vraiment. 


*Mais s'il-te-plaît ne chante pas !!!!*


----------



## Nexka (28 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas certaine qu'ils en cherchent TRois



Ya ka dire que c'est un lot


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Pffffff   Arretes, t'es le chouchou toi, tu risques rien


 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Y'aura plus qu'à aller ailleurs oui !



Pas faux ça


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ya ka dire que c'est un lot



trois pour le prix d'une   

c'est Sarko qui va être content   

 :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Novembre 2004)

Voyez la panthère court déjà


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Lorna... je suis sincérement prêt à te soutenir pour obtenir ce poste de modératine où tu accomplirais des merveilles. Vraiment.
> 
> 
> *Mais s'il-te-plaît ne chante pas !!!!*




    il est loin le bon vieux temps ou on me disait l'inverse !     

Ça y est :



"Ch'uis dans un état proche de l'Ohio, j'ai le moral à zérooo, ch'uis dans un état proche de l'OhiooooOOOOO"


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> il est loin le bon vieux temps ou on me disait l'inverse !
> 
> Ça y est :
> 
> ...


 on te disait l'inverse ou on prédisait l'averse ? 



_désolé_ :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> on te disait l'inverse ou on prédisait l'averse ?
> 
> 
> 
> _désolé_ :rose:



Toi, tu es proche du survoltage  :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2004)

Alors on a passé un bon w-e ?


----------



## macelene (28 Novembre 2004)

*Alors ils se décident dans leur Carré VIP ???    *


----------



## Nexka (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> on te disait l'inverse ou on prédisait l'averse ?
> 
> 
> 
> _désolé_ :rose:



T'arrêtes d'embéter ta future modératrice toi???     


Dis Lorna, maintenant que tu vas être trés demandée et occupée, je peux devenir ton garde du corp now    Ché pas si le trident suffira, un sabre lazer c'est toujours ça de plus


----------



## Nexka (28 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Alors ils se décident dans leur Carré VIP ???    *




LORNA MODERATRICE!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Alors on a passé un bon w-e ?



ouaip   

les problèmes de benjamin ont trouvé leur solution(s)   

 :mouais: 

 




_on m'appelle d'urgence..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Alors on a passé un bon w-e ?



Virtuellement oui et toi dans la real life ? Ça s'est bien passé ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Alors on a passé un bon w-e ?



Tranquille    :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Alors on a passé un bon w-e ?



Oui  :love:  mais euh Paul,  je tiens à préciser que je n'y suis pour rien dans tout ça moi !  :rose: je voulais juste chanter moi !   :rose:


----------



## Cillian (28 Novembre 2004)

Vivement le prochain!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Alors on a passé un bon w-e ?



ah, paul... tu tombes à point, là   

il se trouve que Lorna est un peu timide...   

elle m'a demandé de te poser quelques questions: je me fais son interprète   
"]à propos, quelle est la formule de sélection retenue   

est-ce un concours, un examen, sur titres   


les conditions:


le CV doit-il être manuscrit, une photo est-elle nécessaire   
profitera-t-on de l'occasion pour étrenner les CV "anonymes"   (MacG à la pointe du progrès social)
des épreuves orales sont-elles prévues   


en cas de succès:


quel est le montant brut annuel de la rémunération (13ème mois inclus) 
quelle est la durée des congés 
sont-ils fonction de l'ancienneté 
le logement est-il fourni 
une protection rapprochée est-elle envisageable (il s'agit de "modérer" le bar, ne l'oublions pas) 


et surtout:


quelle est la date de proclamation des résultats   
une cérémonie de remise des diplômes est-elle envisagée   
les proches pourront-ils être conviés   (il faudrait prévenir en cas de buffet gratuit offert)"



on peut le voir, de multiples interrogations qui ne font qu'augmenter le stress des éventuels candidats   

 :mouais: 



merci pour elle


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ah, paul... tu tombes à point, là
> 
> 
> merci pour elle



Dis Lemmy tu te lances dans le recyclage de posts ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Lemmy tu te lances dans le recyclage de posts ?



faut bien amortir


----------



## macelene (28 Novembre 2004)

*Lorna il faut absolument que tu postules.... "Les gugusses" attendent ta candidature de pieds fermes ds leur carré VIP    *


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Lorna il faut absolument que tu postules.... "Les gugusses" attendent ta candidature de pieds fermes ds leur carré VIP    *



les gugusses: non  

Lorna: oui


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Lorna il faut absolument que tu postules.... "Les gugusses" attendent ta candidature de pieds fermes ds leur carré VIP    *


 Finalement, il va me falloir davantage de nouveaux modos pour remplacer les grosses balances sur le point de subir une purge inoubliable.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, il va me falloir davantage de nouveaux modos pour remplacer les grosses balances sur le point de subir une purge inoubliable.



nous pouvons te proposer un trio qui allie le charme au choc   

 :rose:


----------



## Nexka (28 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nous pouvons te proposer un trio qui allie le charme au choc
> 
> :rose:



Clair  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> on te disait l'inverse ou on prédisait l'averse ?
> 
> 
> 
> _désolé_ :rose:



[juste une parenthèse parce que j'peux pas laisser passer! ON]
Dis donc toi, t'étais même pas né des forums MacG qu'on parlait de moi  :rose: 
[juste une parenthèse parce que j'peux pas laisser passer! OFF]

Dommage y'à plus les fichiers !


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, il va me falloir davantage de nouveaux modos pour remplacer les grosses balances sur le point de subir une purge inoubliable.


 A ce point-là ?


----------



## benjamin (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dommage y'à plus les fichiers !


 Fais pas ta timide

 (bof, la conversion des quotes)
http://laurence.sasso.free.fr/Porn-snake.mp3


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, il va me falloir davantage de nouveaux modos pour remplacer les grosses balances sur le point de subir une purge inoubliable.




Euh ... un ange passe !


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... un ange passe !


 Fayotte !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas ta timide
> 
> (bof, la conversion des quotes)
> http://laurence.sasso.free.fr/Porn-snake.mp3




 :mouais: 

Note : penser à coup de tridenter Benjamin ...


----------



## sylko (29 Novembre 2004)

Le conclave est sorti de la chapelle sixtine?

Aucune volute blanche n'a pointé.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Note : penser à coup de tridenter Benjamin ...



sois ferme   

faut frapper à la tête   

un exemple, et le reste suivra


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Note : penser à coup de tridenter Benjamin ...



Là tu es mûre à point il me semble    


Lorna Modératrice


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... un ange passe !



Lucifer en est un...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Le conclave est sorti de la chapelle sixtine?
> 
> Aucune volute blanche n'a pointé.



Toujours rien semble-t-il... Note bien, je ne suis pas pressé. Juste curieux. J'aimerais simplement savoir à qui je vais devoir manquer de respect.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Toujours rien semble-t-il... Note bien, je ne suis pas pressé. Juste curieux. J'aimerais simplement savoir à qui je vais devoir manquer de respect.



 :mouais: rhooo Doc tu casses toutes l'ambiance !  :mouais: 

revenez les amis, ce n'est _que_ Doc !


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: rhooo Doc tu casses toutes l'ambiance !  :mouais:
> 
> revenez les amis, ce n'est _que_ Doc !




J'osais pas.....:rose: Le doc arrive et tout se calme....  Peut être que...   



Lorna MOdérattttriiiiiiiiiiiiiceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: rhooo Doc tu casses toutes l'ambiance !  :mouais:
> 
> revenez les amis, ce n'est _que_ Doc !



J'aime la manière délicate avec laquelle tu remets les choses (et les gens) à leur juste place. C'est une qualité peu répandue. 

P.S. : Ne recommence jamais ça.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> J'osais pas.....:rose: Le doc arrive et tout se calme....



Oui, ça me fait tout le temps ça. C'est assez dur à vivre d'ailleurs. Quand je me gratte la couille gauche, la production industrielle de l'Asie tombe en chute libre. Pffff. On est bien peu de chose tout de même...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : Ne recommence jamais ça.



:affraid: mais euh crie pas si fort ! 

Ta fâche pas voisin :love:


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça me fait tout le temps ça. C'est assez dur à vivre d'ailleurs. Quand je me gratte la couille gauche, la production industrielle de l'Asie tombe en chute libre. Pffff. On est bien peu de chose tout de même...



que se passe-t-il donc quant tu te grattes la Droite ????    raconte nous.....


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> que se passe-t-il donc quant tu te grattes la Droite ????    raconte nous.....



Le franc suisse s'envole...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

ce sujet va partir en ... si ça continue   










Ps : Raaaah c'est pô mal ... finalement


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aime la manière délicate avec laquelle tu remets les choses (et les gens) à leur juste place. C'est une qualité peu répandue.
> 
> P.S. : Ne recommence jamais ça.


 Comment tu dis déjà ? Bref, j'sais plus.. 
 Mais je partage ton avis !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

c'est parfois assez long...  ​

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> que se passe-t-il donc quant tu te grattes la Droite ????    raconte nous.....



Je ne peux pas le dire : la charte me l'interdit. Tout ce que je peux dire en revanche, c'est que je ne touche plus ma couille droite depuis le 21 avril 2002.


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas le dire : la charte me l'interdit. Tout ce que je peux dire en revanche, c'est que je ne touche plus ma couille droite depuis le 21 avril 2002.



ce jour là.....  c'est ça....     





oup's .....


----------



## Bilbo (29 Novembre 2004)

J'me demande si je ne vais pas postuler pour le poste de modo du Bar. Une idée qui m'est venue comme ça en parcourant ce tradada. 

À+


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'me demande si je ne vais pas postuler pour le poste de modo du Bar. Une idée qui m'est venue comme ça en parcourant ce tradada.
> 
> À+



Et le violet (enfin magenta), il sert à quoi alors ?


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'me demande si je ne vais pas postuler pour le poste de modo du Bar. Une idée qui m'est venue comme ça en parcourant ce tradada.
> 
> À+



les autres gugusses rappliquent.....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'me demande si je ne vais pas postuler pour le poste de modo du Bar. Une idée qui m'est venue comme ça en parcourant ce tradada.
> 
> À+



ben voyons...   

la "dream team" suscite des vocations


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

Roh le merdier ici :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roh le merdier ici :love: :love:



tu ne perd rien pour attendre...


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roh le merdier ici :love: :love:


 Ouais mais sous haute surveillance, quand même


----------



## Bilbo (29 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et le violet (enfin magenta), il sert à quoi alors ?


Ah, c'est que quand t'es cardinal, ça ne t'empêche pas d'avoir des diocèses où tu es plus présent.  



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> les autres gugusses rappliquent.....



Gugusses ?  Je note M-A-C-E-L-E-N-E. 

À+


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

Ah ?? y'a surveillage ?? quiquicé qu'est de garde ce soir a l'hosto psychaizrzoeiusdf et merde, a l'institut


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Gugusses ?  Je note M-A-C-E-L-E-N-E.
> À+




Même pas peur   Monsieur B-I-L-B-O


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

consonne


----------



## Bilbo (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Même pas peur   Monsieur B-I-L-B-O


Aaaah. Enfin dans tes petits papiers. :love: :love: 

À+


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> consonne



Roooooooh SM sonne et personne va ouvrir  :mouais:


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah. Enfin dans tes petits papiers. :love: :love:
> 
> À+





Petits papiers...  vais y penser 

:love:


----------



## rezba (29 Novembre 2004)

Bilbo, tu reviens à la maison tout de suite. Benjamin a ouvert le recrutement aux filles, et autant, on va vers une mixité de l'équipe. Alors va falloir faire le ménage rapidos dans les salons... 

 Heu, sinon, y'a stage d 'intégration le week-end prochain, tous les candidats doivent absolument être présents pour que leur candidature soit recevable. 

 Pour les détails, les candidates doivent s'adresser aux cardinaux par MP.


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

Tient les cardinaux ont des choses a planquer avant l'arriver des harpies


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bilbo, tu reviens à la maison tout de suite. Benjamin a ouvert le recrutement aux filles, et autant, on va vers une mixité de l'équipe. Alors va falloir faire le ménage rapidos dans les salons...
> 
> Heu, sinon, y'a stage d 'intégration le week-end prochain, tous les candidats doivent absolument être présents pour que leur candidature soit recevable.
> 
> Pour les détails, les candidates doivent s'adresser aux cardinaux par MP.


 
Les détails de quoi au juste....  détails du stage d'intégration...???
Ce sont Les Gugusses en violet qui s'en occupent oup's      

_j'adore les appeller les GuGusses  ça énerve_


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est que quand t'es cardinal, ça ne t'empêche pas d'avoir des diocèses où tu es plus présent.



Et quand t'es évêque, d'avoir un docièse où tu n'es pas présent vu qu'il n'a ni clergé ni fidèles : évêque in partibus, que ça se dit. Peut-être benjamin pourrait-il créer quelques forums virtuels sans point d'accés et accorder quelques titres de ce type pour contenter la foule des impétrants.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roooooooh SM sonne et personne va ouvrir  :mouais:


    :love:


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça me fait tout le temps ça. C'est assez dur à vivre d'ailleurs. Quand je me gratte la couille gauche, la production industrielle de l'Asie tombe en chute libre. Pffff. On est bien peu de chose tout de même...



ça y est, le Doc se prend pour le roi des aulnes.   faudrait voir à mettre un peu de Wagner en fond sonore


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Heu, sinon, y'a stage d 'intégration le week-end prochain, tous les candidats doivent absolument être présents pour que leur candidature soit recevable.


C'est une ruse... (wikand de Plaisirs synthétiques...   )
Mais on veille au grain... Même Lorna absente, nous saurons faire en sorte de la soutenir...


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:


Ah ben t'as reussi a rentrer finalement ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

rezba maître queux a dit:
			
		

> Bilbo, tu reviens à la maison tout de suite. Benjamin a ouvert le recrutement aux filles, et autant, on va vers une mixité de l'équipe. Alors va falloir faire le ménage rapidos dans les salons...
> 
> Heu, sinon, y'a stage d 'intégration le week-end prochain, tous les candidats doivent absolument être présents pour que leur candidature soit recevable.
> 
> Pour les détails, les candidates doivent s'adresser aux cardinaux par MP.



Il va y avoir des tests de tirages de barbichette le premier qui rit a une tapette ?  :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

nan là c'est le premier qui rit est *UNE* tapette, d'ou l'importance d'un tel test


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> nan là c'est le premier qui rit est *UNE* tapette, d'ou l'importance d'un tel test



 Flagrant délire de détournement de post  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

maimepovré je corrigeais


----------



## chagregel (29 Novembre 2004)

Je vais pas lire 16 pages parce que je rentre de week end, que je me suis levé à 5h du mat' et que je suis fatigué  :rateau:    

Mais je me suis proposé pour la modération du bar histoire de rebannir Supermoquette


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas lire 16 pages parce que je rentre de week end, que je me suis levé à 5h du mat' et que je suis fatigué  :rateau:
> 
> Mais je me suis proposé pour la modération du bar histoire de rebannir Supermoquette



De toute façon à part quelques essais de tenue de camouflage (Lorna s'est dévêtue devant nous), tu n'as rien manqué


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas lire 16 pages parce que je rentre de week end, que je me suis levé à 5h du mat' et que je suis fatigué  :rateau:
> 
> Mais je me suis proposé pour la modération du bar histoire de rebannir Supermoquette


reblochon


----------



## poildep (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [juste une parenthèse parce que j'peux pas laisser passer! ON]
> Dis donc toi, t'étais même pas né des forums MacG qu'on parlait de moi  :rose:
> [juste une parenthèse parce que j'peux pas laisser passer! OFF]
> 
> Dommage y'à plus les fichiers !


 Hihi ! Ton premier post ! :love:

Bon ben n'empêche que j'ai rien entendu !


----------



## poildep (29 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas ta timide
> 
> (bof, la conversion des quotes)
> http://laurence.sasso.free.fr/Porn-snake.mp3


 ah ben voilà ! :love:


----------



## FANREM (29 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Mais je me suis proposé pour la modération du bar histoire de rebannir Supermoquette



Tu cours a l'insurrection ou tu cherches un monstrueux coup de pub ?


----------



## chagregel (29 Novembre 2004)

Les trois


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Les trois



Il faut dire qu'être le fils de Guillaume Tell, ça doit quand même endurcir


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

p'tet qu'au contraire il se sent pommé


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> p'tet qu'au contraire il se sent pommé



Quelle forme Bassss       la lune c ça ???  


Bon, Lorna, et cette nuit de réflexion... Vite dépose ta condidature, ya un Gugusse violet qui veut ruser    .
Vite faut faire ça avant ton wikand de "Plaisirs Synthétiques"....


----------



## lumai (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Lorna, et cette nuit de réflexion... Vite dépose ta condidature, ya un Gugusse violet qui veut ruser    .
> Vite faut faire ça avant ton wikand de &quot;Plaisirs Synthétiques&quot;....


  Quoi ?
  C'est pas encore fait ? 

  He beh Qu'est-ce que tu attends ?




_*Lorna Modératine !!!*_


----------



## Bilbo (29 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bilbo, tu reviens à la maison tout de suite.


Ça va, ça va. J'y vais, j'y vais. Pour une fois que je me payais une petite virée. :style:

À+


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?
> C'est pas encore fait ?
> 
> He beh Qu'est-ce que tu attends ?
> ...




Mais euuuh arretez là !  :rose: 

 et pi d'abord dans leur salon c'est tout sale, y'à des cartons de pizzas qui jonchent le sol, une odeur de bière, de fumée ...  :mouais:  enfin il parait que c'est pas joli joli à voir !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et pi d'abord dans leur salon c'est tout sale, y'à des cartons de pizzas qui jonchent le sol, une odeur de bière, de fumée ...  :mouais:  enfin il parait que c'est pas joli joli à voir !



Ouais, ça c'est chez les MGZ...  Chez nous c'est tout propre (tenu par des Suisses  ), y a des vigiles à l'entrée, et on doit être poli et dire bonjour aux gens.


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais euuuh arretez là !  :rose:
> 
> et pi d'abord dans leur salon c'est tout sale, y'à des cartons de pizzas qui jonchent le sol, une odeur de bière, de fumée ...  :mouais:  enfin il parait que c'est pas joli joli à voir !



Je leur prête la panoplie de parfaite ménagère avec le trilobite qui fait tout tout seul ....

Ça sera nickel chrome pour ton arrivée     

Ils en ont parlé hier soir


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ça c'est chez les MGZ...  Chez nous c'est tout propre (tenu par des Suisses  ), y a des vigiles à l'entrée, et on doit être poli et dire bonjour aux gens.




il y a un MGZ suisse  parait même qu'il est punk  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Les trois




Suisses ?  :mouais:


----------



## lumai (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et pi d'abord dans leur salon c'est tout sale, y'à des cartons de pizzas qui jonchent le sol, une odeur de bière, de fumée ... :mouais:  enfin il parait que c'est pas joli joli à voir !


 Bah ils feront bien le ménage pour t'accueillir


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Suisses ? :mouais:


Les trois, je Redoute.


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah ils feront bien le ménage pour t'accueillir





pourquoi crois tu que l'on recherche des modératrices ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

​


----------



## lumai (29 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi crois tu que l'on recherche des modératrices ?


 Bah faut pas avoir peur !
 ça mort pas les filles, même modératrices


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

Doucement Lumai, mackie découvre les filles... n'y va pas trop fort quand meme


----------



## lumai (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Doucement Lumai, mackie découvre les filles... n'y va pas trop fort quand meme


 Je voulais pas choquer :rose:


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah faut pas avoir peur !
> ça mort pas les filles, même modératrices



  n'ai  pas peur Mackie, un petit coup de trident ds le © ça n'a jamais fait de mal à personne


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

Macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dernière modification par macelene Aujourd'hui à 15h33. Motif: veux pas faire comme MAckie


Attention Macelene, encore un truc de ce genre et tu passes une nuit avec Mackie  

PS : je suis peut etre un peu dur la nan ??


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Attention Macelene, encore un truc de ce genre et tu passes une nuit avec Mackie
> 
> PS : je suis peut etre un peu dur la nan ??




PAs de fautes, c'est toi qui aurais pû passer la nuit avec MAckie   


Toi Dur ???  ma nan, juste un peu velu


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> PAs de fautes, c'est toi qui aurais pû passer la nuit avec MAckie




bassamn et moi avons déjà passer des nuits ensemble


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bassamn et moi avons déjà passer des nuits ensemble


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



Tu devrais retourner flooder à Grenoble avec le gratin   Ici ce sont les floodeurs de bas étage, les pas fréquentables


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais retourner flooder à Grenoble avec le gratin   Ici ce sont les floodeurs de bas étage, les pas fréquentables




 :mouais:   j'ai pas le droit d'être là ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:   j'ai pas le droit d'être là ???



C'est mon rôle ça d'habitude de faire la victime  Tu veux changer ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


C'est pas beau de siffler les filles.


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>




c'était aux maclan


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas beau de siffler les filles.



L'air de rien


----------



## anntraxh (29 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais retourner flooder à Grenoble avec le gratin   Ici ce sont les floodeurs de bas étage, les pas fréquentables



elle se voit déjà en vert, la panthère ???


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon rôle ça d'habitude de faire la victime  Tu veux changer ?




Quand tu nous tiens entre tes griffes  ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> L'air de rien



Un air de deux airs


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> L'air de rien


Ça, c'est quand y a un soupir sur la partition


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu nous tiens entre tes griffes  ???



Je te tiens moi  et depuis quand ? :mouais:


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est quand y a un soupir sur la partition




Heu je suis nullissime en musique


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Heu je suis nullissime en musique


Comment, ce n'est donc pas à ta portée?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> elle se voit déjà en vert, la panthère ???



Ça dépend si il y a tri sélectif ou pas    Moi, c'est noir comme couleur


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend si il y a tri sélectif ou pas    Moi, c'est noir comme couleur


Allume la lumière


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Comment, ce n'est donc pas à ta portée?




Mais Lorna Modératine Oui ......​

Bon, Les Gugusses de la vip Room mais que font-ils donc ???​


----------



## lumai (29 Novembre 2004)

Ils sont déjà verts voire tout rouges...
 ça va pas arranger les choses, aux Gugusses, de les appeler comme ça !



 Sinon, t'as vu ma nouvelle signature spéciale lobbying pro-Lorna ? :love:


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont déjà verts voire tout rouges...
> ça va pas arranger les choses, aux Gugusses, de les appeler comme ça !
> 
> 
> ...



PAs graves Les GUgusses ont les attends au virage   : D  

Allez signature adoptée :love:


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

Moi je suis _contre_ Lorna.

(Pour le bon mot, uniquement ).


----------



## poildep (29 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis _contre_ Lorna.
> 
> (Pour le bon mot, uniquement ).


 "bon" c'est vite dit.


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis _contre_ Lorna.
> 
> (Pour le bon mot, uniquement ).



   Tout contre alors


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> "bon" c'est vite dit.


je savais que ça ferais _mauvais_ effet


----------



## poildep (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tout contre alors


 Lo sera pas d'accord.


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Lo sera pas d'accord.




   jaloux


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tout contre alors


Bon bon, modérons  

_Le tri dans_ ct'affaire c'est délicat moi j'dis


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> jaloux


J'adore, suffit d'un mot et déjà ils/elles se flinguent


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

_*Lorna en vert !!!*_ :love:






​


----------



## poildep (29 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> elle se voit déjà en vert, la panthère ???


 Moi je vote anntraxh administratrice. :love:


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vote anntraxh administratrice. :love:



Tu vois rouge


----------



## rezba (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> PAs graves Les GUgusses ont les attends au virage   : D
> 
> Allez signature adoptée :love:


 Qu'est-ce qu'elle dit, la gonzesse ?


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'elle dit, la gonzesse ?



LA gonzesse te dit     Bah rien


----------



## rezba (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> LA gonzesse te dit     Bah rien


 Me semblait, aussi !


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> _*Lorna en vert !!!*_ :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




c'est pas encore la saint patrick  :mouais:


----------



## FANREM (29 Novembre 2004)

Allez les verres 
Oups :rose:

les verts


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

allez les vers


----------



## poildep (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> allez les vers


 ceux qui rampent ou ceux qui riment ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ceux qui rampent ou ceux qui riment ?


 tu es sur la pente, et tu vas dans l'abime...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

bon alors ce qu'il fait finn?   

pas de sondages?   


finnnnnnnn , on a besoin de toi !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais euuuh arretez là !  :rose:
> 
> et pi d'abord dans leur salon c'est tout sale, y'à des cartons de pizzas qui jonchent le sol, une odeur de bière, de fumée ...  :mouais:  enfin il parait que c'est pas joli joli à voir !


huh la c'est chez moi


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2004)

en suisse ? :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (29 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en suisse ? :rateau:



Les trois


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

moi je prefere helline


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Les trois



déjà plus haut


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2004)

plus près de toi seigneur


----------



## poildep (29 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> plus près de toi seigneur


 qu'est-ce que t'as pris ce soir ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que t'as pris ce soir ?


oups ! sorry ! j'avais lu "on cherche les modérateurs"


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que t'as pris ce soir ?


 Ce qu'il y a dans sa signature ?


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Mais on en est où de cette candidature...


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2004)

Ben y'avait piscine non, ce soir ? 

Lorna, prête pour le grand bain?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben y'avait piscine non, ce soir ?
> 
> Lorna, prête pour le grand bain?



:affraid: le grand bain ??? :affraid:






:rose: j'ai pas ma bouée  :rose:


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben y'avait piscine non, ce soir ?
> 
> Lorna, prête pour le grand bain?







    ​


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ​



pourquoi je cherche la piscine   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ​




elles portent des jolis vetements  ces nageuses !!!


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: le grand bain ??? :affraid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas grave, un dirigeant se la coule douce en général


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ​



Tiens ça me rappelle quelque chose ! 

PS : j'étais où déjà ?  :mouais:


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi je cherche la piscine   :mouais:



Tous les cochons roses font comme ça


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me rappelle quelque chose !
> 
> PS : j'étais où déjà ?  :mouais:



3 em en partant de la droite ?


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 3 em en partant de la droite ?


 
WAOW !!!!


Note : Aller à Pau toute seule :hein: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> WAOW !!!!
> 
> 
> Note : Aller à Pau toute seule :hein: :mouais:




hey pssiiiit madonna ...  c'est pour de faux la photo ...


----------



## chagregel (29 Novembre 2004)

...[auto modération]


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> ...[auto modération]


 Tu vois Lorna, c'est pas difficile quand même ! 

 Bon, il faut apprendre à cliquer sur le , :mouais: je sais, c'est pas facile...
 Mais t'as droit à une période d'essai je suppose ? Y'a de bons profs par là ! 
 Alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

dites-moi !!!

et *global* vous l'avez oublié ?


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dites-moi !!!
> 
> et *global* vous l'avez oublié ?



Mais non, tu sais pas la meilleure de l'année: Le salon VIP des Gugusses cherchent des Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssss


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et *global* vous l'avez oublié ?



Dans un bar, c'est rarement au poivrot de service qu'on confie les clefs... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, tu sais pas la meilleure de l'année: Le salon VIP des Gugusses cherchent des Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssss




zut alors !!!! la serveuse c'est barré?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans un bar, c'est rarement au poivrot de service qu'on confie les clefs... :mouais:



Je retire ce que j'ai dit : mackie EST modérateur.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je retire ce que j'ai dit : mackie EST modérateur.



pas au bar ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pas au bar ...



Non, mais en soi ça tient quand même du prodige !  :love:


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pas au bar ...



tu vois c pas difficile      de surveiller ses troupes


----------



## Le_iPodeur (29 Novembre 2004)

et bé
ya de l'action ici...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais en soi ça tient quand même du prodige !  :love:



 Ça c'est pas gentil ! 


ps :    

Ps2 : oui mais Mackie tout le monde l'aime !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

Bon alors quoi de neuf ? Lorna tu as fait tailler ton costume ?


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Je n'ai pas encore vu *Roberto* venir soutenir notre candidate exceptionnelle    

Étrange étrange


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans un bar, c'est rarement au poivrot de service qu'on confie les clefs... :mouais:


 Ca fait toujours plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait toujours plaisir



Tu sais, c'était juste pour faire un bon mot. Je me fous pas mal de savoir qui sera le nouveau maton.


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, c'était juste pour faire un bon mot. Je me fous pas mal de savoir qui sera le nouveau maton.


 Qu'est ce qu'on dirait pas pour avoir un post de plus au compteur


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'on dirait pas pour avoir un post de plus au compteur



Vois ça avec mackie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'on dirait pas pour avoir un post de plus au compteur



Un post vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2004)

Bientôt les coups d'boules ?

  Lorna, fais quelque chose...
  fais tes preuves quoi !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

Tibo
Toujours en course pour le  10.000


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt les coups d'boules ?
> 
> Lorna, fait quelque chose...
> fais tes preuves quoi !





Vite c un test...       Le Doc te teste


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt les coups d'boules ?
> 
> Lorna, fait quelque chose...
> fait tes preuves quoi !



humhum essai 1 ... 2  ...


 le premier qui bouge il a un coup d'trident ! 






 :hein: 












On la refait ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

Même pas peur  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Le trident le trident


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Même pas peur  :rateau:


 

 Gaffe Lorna !

 Global il sait LE faire.  



_PS : et même bien en fait_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Même pas peur  :rateau:




huhum 1... 2 ...




 Le premier qui bouge il aura un coup d'trident !   



 :hein: 

pardon, je sais je sais je me suis plantée dans le texte  :rose: 


Humhum ...



 le premier qui fait coucou il aura 21 coups de trident !   






  et là j'étais comment ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> huhum 1... 2 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh oui :rose: ENCORE :love:


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Farpaiteuuu


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui :rose: ENCORE :love:


 Un ticket (électif) Global/Lorna ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tibo
> Toujours en course pour le  10.000


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui :rose: ENCORE :love:



en plus il en redemande


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un ticket (électif) Global/Lorna ?



Place aux dames


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui :rose: ENCORE :love:




 :hein:  ouais bon va falloir que je bosse les intonations quand même ... le résultat n'est pas celui escompté    :rose:   


Pfff non c'est trop dur !


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Place aux dames



un vrai gentelman :love: c'est tout lui ça  Le Globalounet ...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



et après c'est 15.000 et le marathon


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein:  ouais bon va falloir que je bosse les intonations quand même ... le résultat n'est pas celui escompté    :rose:
> 
> 
> Pfff non c'est trop dur !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> un vrai gentelman :love: c'est tout lui ça  Le Globalounet ...



C'est vrai que ça se fait rare


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et après c'est 15.000 et le marathon



Voui :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> un vrai gentelman :love: c'est tout lui ça  Le Globalounet ...


 :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> huhum 1... 2 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est parfait, c'est PARFAIT !.      :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: :rose:




 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est parfait, c'est PARFAIT !.      :love:



C'est vrai ?   

 :rose:  j'ai peut-être une chance alors ...  :hein:


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est parfait, c'est PARFAIT !.      :love:




Ah tu vois Lorna; même Paul te congratule    

En voilà encore un de Gugusse en vert     acquit à la bonne cause...  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :love:


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ?
> 
> :rose:  j'ai peut-être une chance alors ...  :hein:



  Lorna modératrice


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu vois Lorna; même Paul te congratule
> 
> En voilà encore un de Gugusse en vert     acquit à la bonne cause...  :love:



Les causes majoritaires sont toujours aisées à défendre


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Lorna modératrice



Ouais  des coups de fouet tous les matins  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



 :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Lorna modératrice



Bon macelene, n'en rajoute pas hein, ça devient gênant à force  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ouais  des coups de fouet tous les matins  :love:



C'est vrai que là, tu vas avoir du mal à résister


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que là, tu vas avoir du mal à résister


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Place aux dames


 *Aux dames*?

 Y'a d'autres candidates?


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Lorna modératrice



Je dirais même plus, Lorna modératrice.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



Une petite douceur ?   :casse: :hosto:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> *Aux dames*?
> 
> Y'a d'autres candidates?


 et pourquoi pas :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même plus, Lorna modératrice.


 Tu lui files ton tablier ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même plus, Lorna modératrice.



Lorna, ça y est c'est gagné


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, ça y est c'est gagné


 C'est Paul qui décide ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même plus, Lorna modératrice.




Euh j'ai rien demandé moi  :rose: 

mais merci  :love:

Edit : je précise merci pour les encouragements ...  :rose: mais la cages aux lions me fait encore un peu peur    :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh j'ai rien demandé moi  :rose:
> 
> mais merci  :love:



*   Lorna Modératiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnneeeeee      *​


----------



## Macthieu (29 Novembre 2004)

tu es sûr que c'est une bonne idée??


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est paul qui décide ?



Pourquoi,  non ?  Ils ne votent pas tous ? Verts, rouges, violets ?


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est Paul qui décide ?



Je n'ai rien n'a dire dans ce choix, c'est très bien comme ça.


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> tu es sûr que c'est une bonne idée??


 oh ouiiiiiiii :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui files ton tablier ?



Pas besoin, on cherche "en plus".


----------



## Macthieu (29 Novembre 2004)

j'ai pas envie de me faire harponner


----------



## poildep (29 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin, on cherche "en plus".


 En plus ? On a décidé de serrer la discipline ?


----------



## Macthieu (29 Novembre 2004)

j'ai horreur qu'on me discipline :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2004)

Au fait ? 

Et toi Poildep ?  
Pas candidat ?


:love:


----------



## benjamin (29 Novembre 2004)

Et l'embarras du choix menace.
 Note : il n'a jamais été question de chercher exclusivement des modératrices - même si, à l'opposé, rien ne le proscrit (Api...). Il faudrait d'ailleurs bientôt établir le MP anonyme, à la Bébéar, pour erradiquer cette tendance malsaine à la discrimination positive.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> En plus ? On a décidé de serrer la discipline ?



Ca va chier.      

Non, non, je ne crois pas.  
C'est juste que nous avons d'autres activités que le bar.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait d'ailleurs bientôt établir le MP anonyme, à la Bébéar, pour erradiquer cette tendance malsaine à la discrimination positive.



Crois bien que j'apprécie la tournure.


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que nous avons d'autres activités que le bar.


 ah oui ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Ben et alcoolique, tu crois que ça se fait tout seul poildec' ??? 

Qui qui picole quand y modère ?? ben personne


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben et alcoolique, tu crois que ça se fait tout seul poildec' ???
> 
> Qui qui picole quand y modère ?? ben personne



non, rien...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> non, rien...


 Hein ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Allo ???


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Allo ???


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Hein ?



on pouvait inverser" Qui qui modère quand y picole"


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on pouvait inverser" Qui qui modère quand y picole"


 aussi


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

voyelle


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> voyelle


 U


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> aussi



mais risqué si le modo à un verre à la main  :affraid:


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> U


 c'était mon 3000ème message.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'était mon 3000ème message.


 Bravo  :sleep:


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'était mon 3000ème message.



Depuis le 17/08/04 ... Est-ce bien raisonnable ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Depuis le 17/08/04 ... Est-ce bien raisonnable ?


 Oui et même qu'il a mérité son coud'boule :love:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

merde j'ai meme pas fêté mon 7,000eme moi


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oui et même qu'il a mérité son coud'boule :love:



OK, je lui donne dès que je peux.


----------



## macelene (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> merde j'ai meme pas fêté mon 7,000eme moi



et ben moi qui a vu mes progrès ??


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Est ce qu'on voulait les voir d'abord ???   :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

arghh
je les ai même pas vu passer 

Reviens pour les 10.000


----------



## chagregel (30 Novembre 2004)

Lorna Moderatinnnnnnnnnnnne!!!!! 



... _Avec moi hein, vous allez etre gentils _  :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

Lorna ? 

 T'es où ?

 On se fait un tennis ?



P......! il faut crier fort pour se faire entendre parfois. :mouais:


----------



## macelene (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> arghh
> je les ai même pas vu passer
> 
> Reviens pour les 10.000


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Lorna ?
> 
> T'es où ?
> 
> ...




Euh tennis ...   moi ?

 je suis pas sûre que mon trident sois adapté !


----------



## macelene (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Hein ?


je disais dans dix ans    :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'était mon 3000ème message.








*+* 






*+*






*=*


*le compte est bon*


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je disais dans dix ans    :rose:


 Oh purée, rien qu'à y penser j'ai des cheveux blancs qui se suicident


----------



## macelene (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oh purée, rien qu'à y penser j'ai des cheveux blancs qui se suicident



déjà ?


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

- C'est pas rassurant tout çà :affraid:
- Ah, tu découvres seulement que les femmes aiment aussi le pouvoir ​


----------



## macmarco (30 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> ...
> - Ah, tu découvres seulement que les femmes aiment aussi le pouvoir ​


 Elles ne l'aiment pas forcément de la même manière et pour les mêmes raisons que les hommes et n'en font pas forcément le même usage !


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Elles ne l'aiment pas forcément de la même manière et pour les mêmes raisons que les hommes et n'en font pas forcément le même usage !


Hi, un utopiste  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (30 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hi, un utopiste  :rateau:  :mouais:


 Hi !
 Un mysogine ! :rateau:


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Moi, mysogine 
mdr
Le pb est là de sortir du virtuel


----------



## macmarco (30 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> ...Le pb est là de sortir du virtuel


 Quel rapport ? :hein:


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Quel rapport ? :hein:


Ben voyons, un peu facile çà 
Y a pas de pirouette là


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

y'a des cacahouètes au moins ??


----------



## Nexka (30 Novembre 2004)

Aller hop, j'adopte la signature aussi


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hi, un utopiste  :rateau:  :mouais:


Ou naïf... C'est bien aussi naïf.


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

Et pourquoi pas surréaliste, pendant qu'on y est ! 

_[size=+3][/size]_


----------



## LeSqual (30 Novembre 2004)

moi je vote cubiste!

C'est toujours si carré que je pense, donc je suis!

:rose:  :rateau: 

ok je sors....


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> moi je vote cubiste!
> 
> C'est toujours si carré que je pense, donc je suis!
> 
> ...


N'hesite surtout pas a repasser si t'as rien a dire :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas surréaliste, pendant qu'on y est !
> 
> _[size=+3][/size]_



Il n'y a pas à chercher très loin pour se rendre compte que le pouvoir n'est pas une question de sexe, quand on l'a on s'en sert. S'en servir autrement j'aimerai bien, mais les exemples (en politique par exemple) tendent à montrer le contraire, qu'à partir d'un certain degré de pouvoir, on oublie sa différence (sexuelle donc).
Je réagissais au post de marco, pas sur le bien fondé de femmes au pouvoir.


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je réagissais au post de marco, pas sur le bien fondé de femmes au pouvoir.


  Je sais.
  c'était avant tout un clin d'oeil, artistique 

  Ceci étant un peu de _mixité modératrice_ ne nuirait pas à ce, ou plutôt _ces _forums...


----------



## LeSqual (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> N'hesite surtout pas a repasser si t'as rien a dire :rateau:



C vrai??? Je peux?!? et sans risquer de passer au ban?!?    :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (30 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> et sans risquer de passer au ban?!?    :rateau:


Faut voir. 

À+


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C vrai??? Je peux?!? et sans risquer de passer au ban?!?    :rateau:


le ban est un privilège    :love: le seul truc dangereux dont il faut se rappeler c'est la couleur orange qui s'en suit


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant un peu de _mixité modératrice_ ne nuirait pas à ce, ou plutôt _ces _forums...



D'un autre côté, l'aspect "quota" n'est pas obligatoire non plus. De plus il faut que parmi les (rares) représentantes du beau sexe celles qui se proposent (c'est quand meme obligatoire : toutes ne le veulent pas) correspondent aux places libres (tous les thèmes de forums ne sont pas concernés). Il y a une fille interressée par la modération de OSX ou Jurassic Macs ?

C'est une bonne question, ce qui est soulevé ici : en quoi le fait de modérer au féminin change t-il quelque chose ? Modérer, c'est avant tout recaser des posts mis n'importe où dans les forums adéquats, en effacer d'autres qui sont hors charte et donc dans la foulée se prendre des MP d'insultes. Je ne vois rien en cela qui soit particulièrement différent dans le traitement, fille ou garçon.


----------



## semac (30 Novembre 2004)

Serait-il possible de créer un salon, rencontre, drague et plus si affinité et je serai modo avec quelques autres énervés dont je tairai le nom pour le moment ? Hein, c'est possible ça


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2004)

Si vous souhaitez :

- Vous sentir un peu obligé de passer tous les jours sur les forums que vous modérez et essayer de lire tout ce qui s'y poste.

- Répondre à des MP du type "je cherche un freeware aussi complet que Photoshop, lequel est le mieux?"

- Tester votre diplomatie dans des réponses à des MP du type "tai vraimen un sale con, tu te prent pour le roi du monde parse que tu es vert et que tu as éfacé mon post qui parlai du piratage alors que tu sé que tout le monde pirate, je t'emerde et bien profon" et découvrant avec effroi qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une blague de Mackie.

Soyez Modérateur !

(J'ai dû en oublier, que mes compagnons d'infortune complètent ! )


----------



## macmarco (30 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si vous souhaitez :
> 
> - Vous sentir un peu obligé de passer tous les jours sur les forums que vous modérez et essayer de lire tout ce qui s'y poste.
> 
> ...


 Arf© !!   

 Mon rêve !!! :love:




_Non, sérieusement, sans moi !_ :rateau:


----------



## semac (30 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si vous souhaitez :
> 
> - Vous sentir un peu obligé de passer tous les jours sur les forums que vous modérez et essayer de lire tout ce qui s'y poste.
> 
> ...


ça dépend, c'est bien payé ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Serait-il possible de créer un salon, rencontre, drague et plus si affinité et je serai modo avec quelques autres énervés dont je tairai le nom pour le moment ? Hein, c'est possible ça



C'est déjà fait le club de rencontre version qui m'en veut du(de la) pauvre posteur(teuse) solitaire, jeune, beau(belle), bien "sous tous les rapports" mais tout(e) seul(e) parce que la vie est mal faite et que le miel c'est bien mais que la ruche c'est mieux


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, l'aspect "quota" n'est pas obligatoire non plus. De plus il faut que parmi les (rares) représentantes du beau sexe celles qui se proposent (c'est quand meme obligatoire : toutes ne le veulent pas) correspondent aux places libres (tous les thèmes de forums ne sont pas concernés). Il y a une fille interressée par la modération de OSX ou Jurassic Macs ?
> 
> C'est une bonne question, ce qui est soulevé ici : en quoi le fait de modérer au féminin change t-il quelque chose ? Modérer, c'est avant tout recaser des posts mis n'importe où dans les forums adéquats, en effacer d'autres qui sont hors charte et donc dans la foulée se prendre des MP d'insultes. Je ne vois rien en cela qui soit particulièrement différent dans le traitement, fille ou garçon.


 Loin de moi l'étendard de la parité ou de quelconque autre quota 
   Je n'aime pas trop ces concepts pour tout dire. Alibis casse gueule à mon avis.
   Le choix doit bien sûr privilégier d'autres caractéristiques, au delà du genre ! 
   Et effectivement, être candidat_*e* _ne devrait pas entrainer d'autres questions que celle des "_compétences requises_". 



_Bah, c'est devenu sérieux ici !_


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> _Bah, c'est devenu sérieux ici !_


T'en fais pas, j'arrive !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si vous souhaitez :
> 
> - Vous sentir un peu obligé de passer tous les jours sur les forums que vous modérez et essayer de lire tout ce qui s'y poste.
> 
> ...



Toi tu sais motiver toi  :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> _Bah, c'est devenu sérieux ici !_



Tant mieux, j'avais pas envie de tout lire  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Loin de moi l'étendard de la parité ou de quelconque autre quota
> Je n'aime pas trop ces concepts pour tout dire. Alibis casse gueule à mon avis.
> Le choix doit bien sûr privilégier d'autres caractéristiques, au delà du genre !
> Et effectivement, être candidat_*e* _ne devrait pas entrainer d'autres questions que celle des "_compétences requises_".



Effectivement sinon ça ressemble plutôt a de la discrimination positive


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais pas, j'arrive !


  Hell-o collègue


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Hell-o collègue


 youhouuuu !


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement sinon ça ressemble plutôt a de la ségrégation positive


 Il faut dire _discrimination_ positive !
 Alors quoi Tibo ! T'es pas une fan de Sarko ? 
 c'est à la mode il paraît...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire _discrimination_ positive !
> Alors quoi Tibo ! T'es pas une fan de Sarko ?
> c'est à la mode il paraît...



C'est bien pour ça que j'ai édité un peu avant que tu ne me reprennes  Et on dit que l'erreur est humaine ! Alors imagine pour une bête à poil !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire _discrimination_ positive !
> T'es pas une fan de Sarko ?
> c'est à la mode il paraît...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



Madonna me lui en veut pas mais le sarko à midi a du mal à passer  C'est comme pour Bass avec le gini


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

bon, heu... pas de politique 














fuck UMP​


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon, heu... pas de politique
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 poildep moderator ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Novembre 2004)

Bon quelqu'un se décide? :rateau:


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon, heu... pas de politique


 C'est pas de la polltique
  juste de l'observation..



  Mais promis, j'ferai plus  !


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> poildep moderator ?


Nan moi je veux le pouvoir, le vrai. Celui qu'on peut toucher. Pas de cette hiérarchie virtuelle  *Je veux du pognon ! Des femmes !* :style: _Je ne crois pas qu'on ai forcément ça en étant modo..._


----------



## macelene (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Nan moi je veux le pouvoir, le vrai. Celui qu'on peut toucher. Pas de cette hiérarchie virtuelle  *Je veux du pognon ! Des femmes !* :style: _Je ne crois pas qu'on ai forcément ça en étant modo..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Nan moi je veux le pouvoir, le vrai. Celui qu'on peut toucher. Pas de cette hiérarchie virtuelle  *Je veux du pognon ! Des femmes !* :style: _Je ne crois pas qu'on ai forcément ça en étant modo..._



Ça doit offrir des opportunités incroyables   Il faut que tu testes ça en tant que singe wistiti, tu devrais savoir faire la grimace  Mais qu'il est mognon !  :rose:


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

bon, on fait quoi alors pour ce pauvre benjamin  , on tire à la courte paille ou on vote ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, on fait quoi alors pour ce pauvre benjamin  , on tire à la courte paille ou on vote ?



Des elections  :mouais: Y'aura encore un max d'abstinence  :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (30 Novembre 2004)

De toutes façon, ca sera moi, je vais faire un Putch


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façon, ca sera moi, je vais faire un Putch


Chag, tu t'es encore planté, c'est punch avec un *N* 


Hein !!!
Quoi !!!

C'est pas le bar des modos ici  :rose: :affraid:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Bon quelqu'un se décide? :rateau:



Bon ok, le voilà ton coud'boule  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Chag, tu t'es encore planté, c'est punch avec un *N*



Ah moi je veux bien un 'tit punch !  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah moi je veux bien un 'tit punch !  :love:


 Un normal pour moi


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façon, ca sera moi, je vais faire un Putch




tu va surtout finir au goulag


----------



## macelene (30 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah moi je veux bien un 'tit punch !  :love:




Allez après tout pour aller faire des piqûres dans le fond


----------



## chagregel (30 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> (...)C'est pas le bar des modos ici  :rose: :affraid:



Chutttt    !!!!

Ils vont avoir envie de voir les sujets du type [censuré]


----------



## chagregel (30 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu va surtout finir au goulag



Au goût quoi?


----------



## macmarco (30 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas à chercher très loin pour se rendre compte que le pouvoir n'est pas une question de sexe, quand on l'a on s'en sert. S'en servir autrement j'aimerai bien, mais les exemples (en politique par exemple) tendent à montrer le contraire, qu'à partir d'un certain degré de pouvoir, on oublie sa différence (sexuelle donc).
> Je réagissais au post de marco, pas sur le bien fondé de femmes au pouvoir.


 Evidemment, si ta référence c'est Thatcher... 

 Le jour où il y aura autant de femmes que d'hommes en politique et au pouvoir, on pourra comparer !
 Les femmes au pouvoir, aujourd'hui, sont minoritaires, donc entourées d'hommes !


----------



## benjamin (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, on fait quoi alors pour ce pauvre benjamin  , on tire à la courte paille ou on vote ?



Comme je l'ai dit ailleurs, il faudra attendre 2, 3 semaines pour voir le dossier avancer.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai dit ailleurs, il faudra attendre 2, 3 semaines pour voir le dossier avancer.



"la route est droite, mais la pente est rude"


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "la route est droite, mais la pente est rude"


 pas de politique on a dit


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai dit ailleurs, il faudra attendre 2, 3 semaines pour voir le dossier avancer.


  mais ce fil va prendre des proportions inimaginables !!!


----------



## Bilbo (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais ce fil va prendre des proportions inimaginables !!!


On voit que t'es un petit nouveau. Les fils aux proportions titanesques, on connaît. 

À+


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai dit ailleurs, il faudra attendre 2, 3 semaines pour voir le dossier avancer.


 Oui.
 On débat en attendant.
 C'est bon signe, non ?
 Pour vous aider à choisir...


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ...
> C'est bon signe, non ?
> Pour vous aider à choisir...
> ...


Hum


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai dit ailleurs, il faudra attendre 2, 3 semaines pour voir le dossier avancer.



le, ou *les*


----------



## chagregel (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais ce fil va prendre des proportions inimaginables !!!



Non on peu fermer, les nouveaux sont :

Modératine LORNA
Promotion canapé CHAGREGEL

Voila c'est tout bon


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> On voit que t'es un petit nouveau. Les fils aux proportions titanesques, on connaît.
> 
> À+


 Near, faaaaaaar, wherever youuuu are
I belieeeeeeve that the heart does go ooooon
Once moooooore you open the dooooor
And you're heeeeeere in my heart
And my heeeeeart will goooo ooooon and ooooon



 :rose: oui je sais c'est pas top dans les aigus  :rose:


----------



## chagregel (30 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hum



Que se passe  t il ma Golf? Tu as un problème a la gorge, j'ai des pastilles a la maison si tu veux


----------



## teo (30 Novembre 2004)

Ben je tombe juste pile poil pour les félicitations alors ! cdb suivront aussi !


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Benji a dit:
			
		

> Plouf...
> Ce sera toi...


Car en 2 ou 3 semaines, il :
- rôde sa nouvelle console
- apprend un métier en alternance (l'alternance, c'est : je fais, je fais pas, je fais, je fais pas, je fais, je fais pas...) 
- fait des virées aux ÆS
- etc.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Non on peu fermer, les nouveaux sont :
> 
> Modératine LORNA
> Promotion canapé CHAGREGEL
> ...




  heu j'ai rien demandé moi   :rose:


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Near, faaaaaaar, wherever youuuu are
> I belieeeeeeve that the heart does go ooooon
> Once moooooore you open the dooooor
> And you're heeeeeere in my heart
> And my heeeeeart will goooo ooooon and ooooon


Woua, c'est vrais qu'elle commence à être mure pour un poste de modo, elle sait déjà poster bourrée


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> heu j'ai rien demandé moi   :rose:


 
 Ben il serait temps, non ? 

 Comme ça après on passe à autre chose ! 
 Bon, et ce festival ? C'est prêt ?


----------



## chagregel (30 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> heu j'ai rien demandé moi   :rose:



T'occupe


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> heu j'ai rien demandé moi   :rose:



l'important est que tu n'aies rien senti...  :rose: 

 :mouais: 

 


_c'est bien au fond à droite?_


----------



## teo (30 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> heu j'ai rien demandé moi   :rose:




...c 'est qu'il faut pas trainer sur certains posts par ici. On est parfois surpris et après, ça se colle à tes basques et tu peux plus t'en défaire.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai dit ailleurs, il faudra attendre 2, 3 semaines pour voir le dossier avancer.


l'est long le CulCM que vous leur faites subir, les pauvres


----------



## teo (30 Novembre 2004)

moi, je vous dis, ces adminsitrations tentaculaires, c'est pénible au niveau du simple numéro d'en bas... on nous cache tout, on nous ment, on spolie...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Woua, c'est vrais qu'elle commence à être mure pour un poste de modo, elle sait déjà poster bourrée



 j'ai pris quelques cours du soir    



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben il serait temps, non ?
> 
> Comme ça après on passe à autre chose !
> Bon, et ce festival ? C'est prêt ?




:affraid: le festival :affraid:

 j'l'avais oublié celui-là !!!   

 :rose: avec toutes ces histoires ... j'en perds mon casfque  :rose:   



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> ...c 'est qu'il faut pas trainer sur certains posts par ici. On est parfois surpris et après, ça se colle à tes basques et tu peux plus t'en défaire.




 :mouais: ça je sais !  :mouais: 

Même sans y traîner parfois ça fait cet effet


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pris quelques cours du soir



et je lisais "j'ai bu quelques coups le soir"   

sorry  :rose: 

 :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "la route est droite, mais la pente est rude"



Et les "lévogyres" alors ???

C'est sinistre mais tout de même !!!


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment, si ta référence c'est Thatcher...


Non, pas que, et j'ai cité la politique mais c'est valable aussi pour le domaine privé (entreprise) ou l'administration par exemple.



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le jour où il y aura autant de femmes que d'hommes en politique et au pouvoir, on pourra comparer !
> Les femmes au pouvoir, aujourd'hui, sont minoritaires, donc entourées d'hommes !


Ben je ne suis pas de ton avis, mais c'est pas grave. 
En disant ça je ne généralise pas, il y a bien quelques femmes qui sortent du lot, mais trop peu pour pouvoir comme tu sembles le faire en tirer une généralité et les affubler de tous les humanités possibles et imaginable. Dans le pouvoir ce qui est important ce n'est pas la sexualité du commandeur mais le-dit Pouvoir, une parité n'y changerait pas grand chose. 
Mais bon, rien à voir avec le recrutement qui s'effectue ici. 
Femme ou homme ici, ça ne veut pas dire grand chose, ou alors il faut aussi recruter un vétérinaire pour ceux qui se prennent pour un animal ou un garagiste pour les V12 de compétition.


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Et les "lévogyres" alors ???
> 
> C'est sinistre mais tout de même !!!


 
 Dis Lorna ?
 Quand tu seras modo du bar, tu interdiras les mots bizarres ?


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Lorna ?
> Quand tu seras modo du bar, tu interdiras les mots bizarres ?


  Ah non, si tu fais ça, je vote pour sonny !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, si tu fais ça, je vote pour sonny !




Ah parce que ça se fait par referendum maintenant ?   

Madonna -->  :hein:


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Lorna ?
> Quand tu seras modo du bar, tu interdiras les mots bizarres ?



ah ouais, ça serait bien parce que je comprend rien    :mouais: 

c'est où qu'on vote?


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, si tu fais ça, je vote pour sonny !


 Remarque avec sonny, c'est toujours clair !


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Et les "lévogyres" alors ???
> 
> C'est sinistre mais tout de même !!!


 c'est une arme de Goldorak, non ?


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah parce que ça se fait par referendum maintenant ?



si c'etait le cas, tu serais dejà toute verte


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est une arme de Goldorak, non ?


 ah ? j'aurais parié sur une maladie infantile qui fait clignoter


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est une arme de Goldorak, non ?



c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, mais je n'osais pas le dire, de peur de me tromper, mais si tu confirmes 
 

moi je viens être modos d'un forum genre académie des 9    :mouais: 

ou alors Mac OsX (que je ne sais toujours pas prononcer    )


----------



## chagregel (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah ? j'aurais parié sur une maladie infantile qui fait clignoter



Non non, c'est bien une arme de Goldorak


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, mais je n'osais pas le dire, de peur de me tromper, mais si tu confirmes
> 
> 
> moi je viens être modos d'un forum genre académie des 9    :mouais:
> ...



je confirme :



			
				Google a dit:
			
		

> Propriété d'une molécule de faire dévier le plan de polarisation de la lumière polarisée vers la gauche.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2004)

... Quoi ??? ...   Lorna ! ... Modératine !!!   
Qu'on organise des érections et on verra après !!!!!!!!!!   
ps : oups ! j'ai le "l" et le "r" qui déconnent ... j'en perds mon ratin !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Quoi ??? ...   Lorna ! ... Modératine !!!
> Qu'on organise des érections et on verra après !!!!!!!!!!
> ps : oups ! j'ai le "l" et le "r" qui déconnent ... j'en perds mon ratin !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


 qu'est-ce que t'es roul parfois !    :love:


----------



## chagregel (30 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Quoi ??? ...   Lorna ! ... Modératine !!!
> Qu'on organise des érections et on verra après !!!!!!!!!!
> ps : oups ! j'ai le "l" et le "r" qui déconnent ... j'en perds mon ratin !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:



+1      

Faut ouvrir un sujet reservé aux Modératines, Organisons des érection sans le l


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que t'es roul parfois !    :love:


oui !!!     :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on organise des érections et on verra après !!!!!!!!!!



ouais, heu..
 :mouais:   

bcp de membres de MacGé vont y participer?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Et les "lévogyres" alors ???
> 
> C'est sinistre mais tout de même !!!



Dextrogyre, c'est sûr que c'est beaucoup moins sinistre


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je confirme :



On utilise parfois le mot de sinistrogyre à la place de lévogyre. Lorsque la propriété de la molécule est de faire dévier le plan de polarisation de la lumière polarisée vers la droite, elle est qualifiée de dextrogyre.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dextrogyre, c'est sûr que c'est beaucoup moins siniste



Je vois que certains suivent


----------



## macmarco (30 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ...il y a bien quelques femmes qui sortent du lot, mais trop peu pour pouvoir comme tu sembles le faire en tirer une généralité et les affubler de tous les humanités possibles et imaginable....


 Ah bon ? 
 J'ai dit ça ? :hein:


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que certains suivent



le s est de trop, nan? 
 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Quoi ??? ...   Lorna ! ... Modératine !!!
> Qu'on organise des érections et on verra après !!!!!!!!!!
> ps : oups ! j'ai le "l" et le "r" qui déconnent ... j'en perds mon ratin !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:




D'abord -->  :mouais: 


Ensuite --->     :love:


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

y'a un tas de sujets de conversations variés dans ce fil. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le s est de trop, nan?
> :rateau:



nan : c'est un "e" qui manque


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que certains suivent



bon ben vous n'avez qu'à monter un club  

  Aux suivants !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> On utilise parfois le mot de sinistrogyre à la place de lévogyre. Lorsque la propriété de la molécule est de faire dévier le plan de polarisation de la lumière polarisée vers la droite, elle est qualifiée de dextrogyre.


J'ai un pote flic qui s'appelle Hoffar et qui vote plutôt à droite (ça arrive ...  ) !
Peut on, en conséquence, dire de lui qu'il est dextrogyre Hoffar ??? :rateau:    

ps pour poildep : "ça" c'est du roul !!!!!!!     :love:


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bon ben vous n'avez qu'à monter un club
> 
> Aux suivants !



je vois que ça marche à la baguette ici (que dis-je, à  la fourche). Zêtes sûrs que vous voulez pas sonnyboy comme modo?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un pote flic qui s'appelle Hoffar et qui vote plutôt à droite (ça arrive ...  ) !
> Peut on, en conséquence, dire de lui qu'il est dextrogyre Hoffar ??? :rateau:
> 
> ps pour poildep : "ça" c'est du roul !!!!!!!     :love:



Oui mais c'est pour ça qu'on t'aime  :love:  :love:  :love: 

 :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais c'est pour ça qu'on t'aime  :love:  :love:  :love:


 :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 
Lorna ! Modératine !
Lorna ! Modératine !
Lorna ! Modératine !
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un pote flic qui s'appelle Hoffar et qui vote plutôt à droite (ça arrive ...  ) !
> Peut on, en conséquence, dire de lui qu'il est dextrogyre Hoffar ??? :rateau:
> 
> ps pour poildep : "ça" c'est du roul !!!!!!!     :love:



en un sens, oui, mais il faut qu'il essaie de te convaincre de voter à droite aussi pour être un vrai dextrogyre (=prosélyte de droite?) )


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bon ben vous n'avez qu'à monter un club
> 
> Aux suivants !



Ne t'inquiète pas, on peut faire pire


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Quoi ??? ...   Lorna ! ... Modératine !!!
> Qu'on organise des érections et on verra après !!!!!!!!!!
> ps : oups ! j'ai le "l" et le "r" qui déconnent ... j'en perds mon ratin !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


 C'est tout vu !!  

 C'est elle la spécialiste du Point G, des plaisirs synthétiques, et autres "prenez votre pied"...

 :love:


 Non, Lorna, pas de trident  :affraid:, stp, pas cette fois-ci !!
 J'ai encore pleins de marques... :casse:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bon ben vous n'avez qu'à monter un club
> 
> Aux suivants !



Je fais déjà partie du club des messages sibyllins et des déviants !!!


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'inquiète pas, on peut faire pire


youpi :hosto:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> Lorna ! Modératine !
> Lorna ! Modératine !
> Lorna ! Modératine !
> :love:  :love:  :love:



TheBig ? Le bouchon est déjà loin plus besoin de souffler dessus  



  



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> youpi :hosto:



:love:


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je fais déjà partie du club des messages sibyllins et des déviants !!!



poildep, t'as un dico, steup?


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Non, Lorna, pas de trident  :affraid:, stp, pas cette fois-ci !!
> J'ai encore pleins de marques... :casse:


C'est moi qui ai la fièvre ou l'atmosphère est devenue très érotique ?  



hum :rose:


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> poildep, t'as un dico, steup?


 Y'a une commande de décodeurs en cours... 
 T'en veux un ou bien...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> poildep, t'as un dico, steup?



Yvo (sans le "s"  ), tu veux dire un préordre-lexicographique ?


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui ai la fièvre ou l'atmosphère est devenue très érotique ?
> 
> 
> 
> hum :rose:



ah oui, là complètement  :mouais:


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Yvo (sans le "s"  ), tu veux dire un préordre-lexicographique ?




oui, tout à fait. D'ailleurs, tu as bien compris la prononciation de mon pseudo


----------



## chagregel (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui ai la fièvre ou l'atmosphère est devenue très érotique ?
> 
> 
> 
> hum :rose:




Si une membre de MacG faisait des films X, j'aurai tout la collec!!!!     :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> poildep, t'as un dico, steup?



*c'est ici*


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *c'est ici*


ça marche pas... 


c'est pas ça plutôt ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça marche pas...
> 
> 
> c'est pas ça plutôt ?



c'est la même source


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça marche pas...
> 
> 
> c'est pas ça plutôt ?



yeah c'est mieux.
vous connaissez pas un générateur de mots incompréhensibles ou de phrases bien senties, ça pourrait servir?


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> yeah c'est mieux.
> vous connaissez pas un générateur de mots incompréhensibles ou de phrases bien senties, ça pourrait servir?




là !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2004)

C'est Pâques aux tisons


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> yeah c'est mieux.
> vous connaissez pas un générateur de mots incompréhensibles ou de phrases bien senties, ça pourrait servir?


  essaie le débilitron...

 Poildep, toujours plus rapide que son ombre..


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pâques aux tisons


 Vi, et nowel au bal con.


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> essaie le débilitron...


 grillée !  :love:


----------



## monoeil (30 Novembre 2004)

C'est Pâques ça m'embête mais dis donc Poildep ton avatar est encore tout n'½uf on dirait  

Vraiment le foutoir ici.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Vi, et nowel au bal con.



Mais pourquoi vert ?


----------



## macelene (30 Novembre 2004)

trop beau déguisé en paquet.... 


waouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  :love: mieux qu'en boule 

et si on l'ouvre ça pète...?


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi vert ?


 pour faire jaser


----------



## monoeil (30 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et si on l'ouvre ça pète...?


Au poil


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi vert ?



C'est dans l'air du temps ... 
et puis les posts de Poildep c'est comme le printemps ils sont frais et sentent bon :love:


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans l'air du temps ...
> et puis les posts de Poildep c'est comme le printemps ils sont frais et sentent bon :love:


 Il va virer au rouge là !


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans l'air du temps ...
> et puis les posts de Poildep c'est comme le printemps ils sont frais et sentent bon :love:


 :rose: :rose: :rose: 

oui, enfin bon, parfois c'est quand même un peu pipi caca, aussi. :love:


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: :rose:
> 
> oui, enfin bon, parfois c'est quand même un peu pipi caca, aussi. :love:




faudrait que t'ailles à crad'expo alors


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faudrait que t'ailles à crad'expo alors


héhé, Luc G en a parlé là  mais j'avais pas vu ce site. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Il va virer au rouge là !




Rhooo je me sentais une âme de poêt aujourd'hui  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: :rose:
> 
> oui, enfin bon, parfois c'est quand même un peu pipi caca, aussi. :love:


C'est pour ca que si on l'ouvre ca pete et ca pue


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> yeah c'est mieux.
> vous connaissez pas un générateur de mots incompréhensibles ou de phrases bien senties, ça pourrait servir?



Roland Moreno inventeur de la carte à puces et de la TBA (théorie du bordel ambiant) a inventé un logiciel qui à partir de mots en crée d'autres 

Le radoteur en version 2 et le  bordélisateur  sous environnement Windows (version 95)


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca que si on l'ouvre ca pete et ca pue


 ben alors ferme-la !


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

ma comme tu es bô comme ça mon poildep !  :love: :love:

 dis, les etoiles c'est du bronzage ou c'est contagieux ?

:hosto:


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ma comme tu es bô comme ça mon poildep !  :love: :love:
> 
> dis, les etoiles c'est du bronzage ou c'est contagieux ?
> 
> :hosto:


 gnagnagnagna !  Et le ruban c'est pour ma rage de dent.


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

ah ? je croyais que c'etait pour accentuer l'aspect tête de n½ud :rateau:


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

Euh 

 On fusionne avec un fil d'à côté ...? Comme disent les modos.. !


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah ? je croyais que c'etait pour accentuer l'aspect tête de n½ud :rateau:


       



_rien d'autre à ajouter_ 


heu... si, finalement :


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Euh
> 
> On fusionne avec un fil d'à côté ...? Comme disent les modos.. !



tu veux fusionner avec quoi exactement?    :mouais:


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Euh
> 
> On fusionne avec un fil d'à côté ...? Comme disent les modos.. !


 heu, :affraid: moi je veux voir la photo de Lorna avant de fusionner avec des moderateurs


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

celui où tu peux acheter une panoplie de noël à des prix défiants toute concurrence ! 
Quant à la fusion, je préfère avec qui? que avec quoi?


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> celui où tu peux acheter une panoplie de noël à des prix défiants toute concurrence !
> Quant à la fusion, je préfère avec qui? que avec quoi?


 bon...


_alors ? avec qui ?_


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la fusion, je préfère avec qui? que avec quoi?



c'est quand même dommage de se limiter _à priori_


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

ba je crois qu'il va falloir fusionner 50 000 sujets, parce que la poiledep's nowel collection est en train de faire un ravage   


je verrais bien un truc  " les avatars de nowel des piliers du bar"


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

cherche pas Yvos, c'est une édition limitée :love:


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> +1
> 
> Faut ouvrir un sujet reservé aux Modératines, Organisons des érection sans le l



Visiblement, tu as rencontré l'Amok, toi ...


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand même dommage de se limiter _à priori_


 Pour *clore* la parenthèse :

 1/ j'ai dit je _préfère.
 2/ _Poildep_, je te ferai une liste par mp, tu veux bien?




_


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> ouvrir


là chuis pas d'accord


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

2eme mission, après la fusion de message..

 :modo:  :modo: 
modératines demandées au bar:

un sujet est en train de se transformer en flooding system là


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> d'



là chuis pas d'accord non plus....


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pour *clore* la parenthèse :
> 
> 1/ j'ai dit je _préfère.
> 2/ _Poildep_, je te ferai une liste par mp, tu veux bien?
> ...


  poildep, fait tourner...


----------



## rezba (30 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si vous souhaitez :
> 
> - Vous sentir un peu obligé de passer tous les jours sur les forums que vous modérez et essayer de lire tout ce qui s'y poste.
> 
> ...


 
 Ou encore, 
 - répeter avec tact et sans monotonie des messages du genre "et quelle est ta config ?", "as-tu fais une recherche ?", 

 - essayer d'expliquer en moins de quinze posts la différence entre le pagein et le pageout à un débutant qui veut absolument comprendre la différence entre la gestion de la mémoire sous OS 9 et sous OS X

 - Aiguiser votre misanthropie en lisant 64 messages d'affilée postés en 12 minutes par trois vieux habitués du Bar, et deux nioubies perdus, pour effacer les contenus à caractère ouvertement pornographique, pédophile, ou mysogine.

 - Expliquer patiemment à un couillon qu'il y a environ 1463 façons différentes de poser la question "J'ai le disc d'install de Panther de mon pote qu'à un G5, je peux m'en servir pour mettre enfin panther sur mon ibook, où c'est pô compatible ?"

 - Ou encore subir une pluie constante d'intervention de vamps et de vieux muppets dans une discussion peinarde du Bar des modos,

 et ben viendez !


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

le pire c'est les vamps quand meme


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> poildep, fait tourner...


 Ben je veux bien mais j'attend encore.  _Elle doit être longue, cette liste._


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> non


là chuis d'accord par contre


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> - Aiguiser votre misanthropie en lisant 64 messages d'affilée postés en 12 minutes par trois vieux habitués du Bar, et deux nioubies perdus, pour effacer les contenus à caractère ouvertement pornographique, pédophile, ou mysogine.


c'est parti


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> par



Je pourrais dire que je suis pas d'accord, mais en fait je ne suis pas contre


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> effacer les contenus à caractère ouvertement pornographique, pédophile, ou mysogine.


----------



## anntraxh (30 Novembre 2004)

Moi, je me pose quand même l'une ou l'autre question ...

C'est quoi cette hystérie (oulahhh, je vais me faire des copines pour la vie, là ...) chez les nanas, en particulier les pilliettes du bar, dès qu'on cause nouveau modo sur macgé ? 

Ca relève d'une démarche pseudoféministe hormonale ? De la phase de la lune ? 

Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui peut provoquer cette excitation intense ... Comme d'autres l'ont exprimé très justement, ce boulot de modérateur n'a rien d'une sinécure, et demande compétences, temps, patience, diplomatie et tact ...  un certain nombre de posts qu'il m'a été donné de lire dans ce fil, grâce aux contributions de mes collègues posteuses ne me laisse pas vraiment cette impression !   

J'avais exprimé mon opinion  (qui n'a pas changé depuis), à ce sujet, aussi j'imagine d'autres motivations

L'attrait du pouvoir "vert" ?  

L'envie d'investir les forums réservés aux modos et invisibles à nos pauvres yeux de ploucs ? Pour y découvrir quoi? 
Des sujets du genre : "la posteuse la plus sexy " ? "la posteuse la plus moche"? "la posteuse la plus casse-©"?  

Sérieusement, amies posteuses ... foutez donc la paix à Benjamin et consorts, ce ne doit guère être évident de trouver des modérateurs ou modératrices compétents et efficaces, ou affûtez vos compétences et postulez ... mais de grâce ... en silence !


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

clap clap anntraxh


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> L'attrait du pouvoir "vert" ?
> 
> L'envie d'investir les forums réservés aux modos et invisibles à nos pauvres yeux de ploucs ? Pour y découvrir quoi?
> Des sujets du genre : "la posteuse la plus sexy " ? "la posteuse la plus moche"? "la posteuse la plus casse-©"?



Je veux    :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

psssss... poildep... c'est pas encore pâques


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

Merde, un post intelligent !  ce genre de chose n'est pas réservé à la première page ??


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

>Ann >


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben je veux bien mais j'attend encore.  _Elle doit être longue, cette liste._


 c'est qu'il doit y avoir les quoi alors 







(oui rezba, j'ai lu  )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ou encore,
> - répeter avec tact et sans monotonie des messages du genre "et quelle est ta config ?", "as-tu fais une recherche ?",



c'est pas moi, m'sieu  :mouais: 



> Ou encore,
> - essayer d'expliquer en moins de quinze posts la différence entre le pagein et le pageout à un débutant qui veut absolument comprendre la différence entre la gestion de la mémoire sous OS 9 et sous OS X



c'est pas moi, m'sieu  :mouais:



> Ou encore,
> - Aiguiser votre misanthropie en lisant 64 messages d'affilée postés en 12 minutes par trois vieux habitués du Bar, et deux nioubies perdus, pour effacer les contenus à caractère ouvertement pornographique, pédophile, ou mysogine.



c'est pas moi, m'sieu  :mouais: c'est évident  :rateau: 



> Ou encore,
> - Expliquer patiemment à un couillon qu'il y a environ 1463 façons différentes de poser la question "J'ai le disc d'install de Panther de mon pote qu'à un G5, je peux m'en servir pour mettre enfin panther sur mon ibook, où c'est pô compatible ?"



c'est pas moi, m'sieu  :mouais: je n'ai ni panthère ni pote à g5  



> Ou encore,
> -  subir une pluie constante d'intervention de vamps et de vieux muppets dans une discussion peinarde du Bar des modos,



c'est ça qui traîne au bar des modos   

ben, j'reste ici  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

j'peux denoncer des gens qui cadre dans cette liste si il faut (j'peux meme les inventer  )


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je me pose quand même l'une ou l'autre question ...
> 
> C'est quoi cette hystérie (oulahhh, je vais me faire des copines pour la vie, là ...) chez les nanas, en particulier les pilliettes du bar, dès qu'on cause nouveau modo sur macgé ?
> 
> ...


 bon mais alors on aura pas Lorna modulatrice


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas moi, m'sieu  :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ben c'est pô moi qui l'ai dit


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je me pose quand même l'une ou l'autre question ...
> 
> (...)



"Si la femme était bonne, Dieu aussi en aurait une" Sacha Guitry

Et je rajouterais : ça se voit que lui ne mesurait pas ses abattis.    Si l'homme est une femme comme les autres, visiblement Dieu aussi  

Les modos n'ont visiblement pas assez des AES pour se saoûler


----------



## Dedalus (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> yeah c'est mieux.
> vous connaissez pas un générateur de mots incompréhensibles ou de phrases bien senties, ça pourrait servir?



y'a aussi ça,qui est davantage multiusages.
http://www.barbery.net/anagram/


----------



## Dedalus (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> poildep, fait tourner...



Ah, c'est donc ça qu'on appelle une tournante... J'me demandais, aussi....   




OK je sors


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> L'attrait du pouvoir "vert" ?



Non : le fait de fréquenter ceux qui l'ont ! Se lover contre leurs corps velus (sauf Mackie), forts (Sauf mackie) et d'entendre toute la journée parler philosophie*, grands auteurs* et musique de goût* (sauf Mackie). 



			
				anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> L'envie d'investir les forums réservés aux modos et invisibles à nos pauvres yeux de ploucs ? Pour y découvrir quoi?
> Des sujets du genre : "la posteuse la plus sexy " ? "la posteuse la plus moche"? "la posteuse la plus casse-©"?



Même pas : a part la plus casse-couilles (variable), étrangement ca reste très calme de ce côté là. Nous parlons de politique internationale, d'économie de marché, du prix des poireaux au mois de mars sur les marchés de province, de la dernière biture de Chagregel (donc hier soir, tous les jours), nous conseillons Rezba sur sa prochaine coupe de cheveux, nous indiquons à Webo que les schlapettes passent de mode, nous rions comme des enfants en bannissant deux ou trois nioubs pour se mettre en bouche avant le repas, nous festoyons ensuite de mets rares avant de terminer la soirée dans les bras de professionnelles maitrisant des techniques venues d'horizons lointains (Même Mackie). Le temps de faire un petit bisou à nos charmantes tarifées qui préparent leurs notes pour MacG et nous filons d'un pas léger vers la lumière qui se lève à l'horizon : c'est déjà demain et le dur labeur de modération qui reprend. Il faut avoir une santé de fer.

* Sous reserves.


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

C'est vendeur ce post, on dirait presque une campagne de pub de M$ (pardon pour le gros mot) vantant la stabilité de Windows XP (re pardon pour un autre gros mot)  : D


----------



## macelene (30 Novembre 2004)

ne nous reste plus qu'à attendre...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est vendeur ce post, on dirait presque une campagne de pub de M$ (pardon pour le gros mot) vantant la stabilité de Windows XP (re pardon pour un autre gros mot)  : D



et tu oses comparer la G. D. T. (Green Dream Team) à Win XP


----------



## iMax (30 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non : le fait de fréquenter ceux qui l'ont ! Se lover contre leurs corps velus (sauf Mackie), forts (Sauf mackie) et d'entendre toute la journée parler philosophie*, grands auteurs* et musique de goût* (sauf Mackie).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, cher et respecté collègue, pour ce fidèle portrait de notre dure vie quotidienne


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je me pose quand même l'une ou l'autre question ...
> 
> C'est quoi cette hystérie (oulahhh, je vais me faire des copines pour la vie, là ...) chez les nanas, en particulier les pilliettes du bar, dès qu'on cause nouveau modo sur macgé ?
> 
> ...


 
 Là je suis un peu pressée par les obligations incontournables de la mère de jeunes enfants en fin de journée.

 Mais au risque de dénoter au milieu des réactions qui ont suivies ou suivront ce post, je trouve cette intervention réductrice, voire un peu caricaturale. Qu'ils s'agissent des comportement identifiés comme féminins ou masculins, d'ailleurs.

 Nous sommes d'accord sur l'essentiel cependant (compétences, efficacité, diplomatie,...).
 Mais cet _essentiel_ n'a rien à voir avec le genre, ni l'âge d'ailleurs, ni toute autre forme de statut.
 L'attrait du _pouvoir_ (mais quel pouvoir? devoir surtout, non?) est une chose. Mais est-il plus accceptable quand il est revendiqué par des mecs ? Comme si c'était normal...

 Enfin, il me semblait que nous étions ici, sur le_ fil bis_, de la recherche de modos.
 Au bar, quoi...


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est vendeur ce post, on dirait presque une campagne de pub de M$ (pardon pour le gros mot) vantant la stabilité de Windows XP (re pardon pour un autre gros mot)  : D



C'est tout à fait ca : beaucoup se lancent mais plantent en cours de route !


----------



## macelene (30 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Merci, cher et respecté collègue, pour ce fidèle portrait de notre dure vie quotidienne



oui bon ça va...  

     Elle est Belle LA Vie.

 MAdonna


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et tu oses comparer la G. D. T. (Green Dream Team) à Win XP



Oui, c'est limite ban....


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Merci, cher et respecté collègue, pour ce fidèle portrait de notre dure vie quotidienne



Veejee ! IMax est sorti de sa chambre !


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et tu oses comparer la G. D. T. (Green Dream Team) à Win XP



Je compare la campagne de pub pas l'équipe.


----------



## chagregel (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je compare la campagne de pub pas l'équipe.



Note : Bannir les trolls de compet.  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2004)

Bon, les filles.... Jusqu'à présent nous avons été coulants* (probablement a la vue de vos corps offerts et sublimes, et de vos promesses par MP**) mais il ne faut pas exagerer non plus. le fait de vous accorder le droit de l'ouvrir de temps en temps ne signifie pas que nous allons accepter tous les écarts...




* sauf Mackie qui coule tout le temps. C'est même une horreur.

** "Si tu interviens en ma faveur, je suis prête aux pires bassesses"
Je viens de vous indiquer, mesdames (car de demoiselles, point) que nous ne faisions appel, dans le cadre de la modération, qu'a des professionnelles. Inutile donc d'insister. Nous sommes déjà à plat et notre quart d'heure réfractaire se transforme en secondes réfractaires. certains collègues y laissent leur santé***.

*** Sauf Mackie.


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ** "Si tu interviens en ma faveur, je suis prête aux pires *bassesses*"




J'ai quoi a voir moi la dedans ???


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quoi a voir moi la dedans ???



Rien. Il te manque certains attributs qui, éventuellement, peuvent faire pencher la balance de ton côté.

Mon petit Bass, je sais que c'est injuste. La nature t'a dotée d'arguments qui font tactac au réveil mais en cette occurence ne sont d'aucune utilité. Les modos, monstres pervers, préfèrent pour mesurer l'avancée de leur grandeur collectionner les tailles d'accessoires qui se portent très clairement au dessus du nombril et explosent comme des fruits trop murs lorsque, au détour d'un post, ils subodorent la personne de goût, d'élégance et de peu de vertu. Car ne vous faites pas d'illusions : elles aiment toute ce mystère qui fait de nous des surhommes, des dieux vivants (même Mackie) et les laissent pantelantes au petit matin, le regard perdu et l'haleine pleine du goût du mâle.


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La nature t'a dotée d'arguments qui font tactac au réveil mais en cette occurence ne sont d'aucune utilité.



Comment sais tu que je suis un adepte du câlin matinal ?? Aurais tu profité d'un soir ou j'avais allègrement abusé de Gini et autre Pschitt orange pour te glisser dans ma couche vil loup  ???


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Comment sais tu que je suis un adepte du câlin matinal ??



C'est pourtant simple : chacun sait que, le soir, tu es trop saoul pour représenter un danger quelconque (même pour mackie).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

qui a détourné ce thread du forum des modos 




			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...





			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> ...





			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> ...





			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> ...





			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> ...





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ...





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *   Lorna Modératiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnneeeeee      *​


 *ne pas oublier...*  :rateau: 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> ...





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...



c'est l'envahissement  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'envahissement



Nous sommes chez nous. Et si tu as encore le droit de poster, c'est parce que nous l'acceptons. Notre destination : la terre. Notre but : en faire notre univers. David Vincent nous a vus, un soir qu'il cherchait un raccourci que jamais il ne trouva....


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2004)

Pour rentrer dans le cercle du bas, celui très fastidieux de rezba ou celui plus honirique d'amok, il faut commencer par le commencement, c'est à dire envoyer un petit mp à benjamin... Alors avant même de faire grimper la tension au risque d'une rupture d'anévrisme inopportune il serait bon de cliquer/rédiger/envoyer vos candidatures.
Les modérateurs(trices) et admins(admines?) sont tout(es) bénévols(es), personne n'est nommé d'office ou contre son gré. Si certaines veulent être plus représentées, qu'elles le fassent savoir à qui de droit. Pour le reste, nous, les posteurs de seconde classe sans grade ni couleur, ça ne changera rien, les modérateurs sont indispensables on en est tous bien conscients et on composera avec l'humeur des nouveaux/nouvelles.


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Novembre 2004)

Sonny 4 president !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Dark


----------



## Nexka (30 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour rentrer dans le cercle du bas, celui très fastidieux de rezba ou celui plus honirique d'amok, il faut commencer par le commencement, c'est à dire envoyer un petit mp à benjamin... Alors avant même de faire grimper la tension au risque d'une rupture d'anévrisme inopportune il serait bon de cliquer/rédiger/envoyer vos candidatures.
> Les modérateurs(trices) et admins(admines?) sont tout(es) bénévols(es), personne n'est nommé d'office ou contre son gré. Si certaines veulent être plus représentées, qu'elles le fassent savoir à qui de droit. Pour le reste, nous, les posteurs de seconde classe sans grade ni couleur, ça ne changera rien, les modérateurs sont indispensables on en est tous bien conscients et on composera avec l'humeur des nouveaux/nouvelles.



Ca veut dire qu'on votera pas???     Nous les posteurs de seconde classe sans grade ni couleur


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...- Vous sentir un peu obligé de passer tous les jours sur les forums que vous modérez et essayer de lire tout ce qui s'y poste.
> 
> - Répondre à des MP du type "je cherche un freeware aussi complet que Photoshop, lequel est le mieux?"
> 
> - Tester votre diplomatie dans des réponses à des MP du type "tai vraimen un sale con, tu te prent pour le roi du monde parse que tu es vert et que tu as éfacé mon post qui parlai du piratage alors que tu sé que tout le monde pirate, je t'emerde et bien profon" et découvrant avec effroi qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une blague de Mackie.


Pour le bar, la tenue de dompteuse n'est pas fournie mais exigée 



			
				anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ...L'envie d'investir les forums réservés aux modos et invisibles à nos pauvres yeux de ploucs ? Pour y découvrir quoi?
> Des sujets du genre : "la posteuse la plus sexy " ? "la posteuse la plus moche"? "la posteuse la plus casse-©"?


Quel est le ?¿?¥?]ØÁÛ qui a cafté  :hein: 



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les modos n'ont visiblement pas assez des AES pour se saoûler


On ne parle pas de choses qu'on en connaît pas


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ca veut dire qu'on votera pas???     Nous les posteurs de seconde classe sans grade ni couleur



Voilà ! Une qui a tout pigé ! Pas rapide, mais plus que les autres !


----------



## monoeil (30 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> ...Nous les posteurs de seconde classe sans grade ni couleur



  Ça m'a fait bondir aussi. Je trouve qu'il en est de premier ordre. Et puis sans posteur, pas de modo


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ca veut dire qu'on votera pas???     Nous les posteurs de seconde classe sans grade ni couleur



ça dépend en faite de plusieurs facteurs :

-si tu prend un pack xserve
-si tu est adepte de la promotion canapé (si tu est une fille de moins de 25 ans me contacté en privé)
-si tu a des arguments convaincant pour benjamin (si tu connais le cousin du frère d'un balayer au Monde ça ce discute)


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ca veut dire qu'on votera pas???     Nous les posteurs de seconde classe sans grade ni couleur


 non, nous avons plus de pouvoir que ça


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour rentrer dans le cercle du bas, celui très fastidieux de rezba ou celui plus honirique d'amok, il faut commencer par le commencement, c'est à dire envoyer un petit mp à benjamin... Alors avant même de faire grimper la tension au risque d'une rupture d'anévrisme inopportune il serait bon de cliquer/rédiger/envoyer vos candidatures.
> Les modérateurs(trices) et admins(admines?) sont tout(es) bénévols(es), personne n'est nommé d'office ou contre son gré. Si certaines veulent être plus représentées, qu'elles le fassent savoir à qui de droit. Pour le reste, nous, les posteurs de seconde classe sans grade ni couleur, ça ne changera rien, les modérateurs sont indispensables on en est tous bien conscients et on composera avec l'humeur des nouveaux/nouvelles.



ahhhrg p'tain après annthrax tu récidives !!! les postes intelligents c'est dans macauès six   



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le ?¿?¥?]ØÁÛ qui a cafté  :hein:



webo


----------



## Nexka (30 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend en faite de plusieurs facteurs :
> 
> -si tu prend un pack xserve
> -si tu est adepte de la promotion canapé (si tu est une fille de moins de 25 ans me contacté en privé)
> -si tu a des arguments convaincant pour benjamin (si tu connais le cousin du frère d'un balayer au Monde ça ce discute)



Sorry j'ai eu 25 en juillet    

Tant pis alors  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ahhhrg p'tain après annthrax tu récidives !!! les postes intelligents c'est dans macauès six
> 
> 
> 
> webo



C'est vrai ca arrêtez les post intelligents, SM il arrive pas a suivre après


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ca arrêtez les post intelligents, SM il arrive pas a suivre après


 ah ? le bar a rouvert alors ? 

 Bon, Poildep, je voulais te dire, j'avais confiance en toi moi :mouais:
 je croyais que tu devais la diffuser cette liste que je t'ai envoyée..
 J'ai aucun retour, c'est normal ?


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ah ? le bar a rouvert alors ?
> 
> Bon, Poildep, je voulais te dire, j'avais confiance en toi moi :mouais:
> je croyais que tu devais la diffuser cette liste que je t'ai envoyée..
> J'ai aucun retour, c'est normal ?


 faut être patiente. J'ai mis ça sur Ebay.


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Poildep, je voulais te dire, j'avais confiance en toi moi :mouais:



N'importe quoi 

Y'a vraiment des dérangés du ciboulot sur macgé


----------



## rezba (30 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour rentrer dans le cercle du bas, celui très fastidieux de rezba ou celui plus honirique d'amok, il faut commencer par le commencement, c'est à dire envoyer un petit mp à benjamin... Alors avant même de faire grimper la tension au risque d'une rupture d'anévrisme inopportune il serait bon de cliquer/rédiger/envoyer vos candidatures.
> Les modérateurs(trices) et admins(admines?) sont tout(es) bénévols(es), personne n'est nommé d'office ou contre son gré. Si certaines veulent être plus représentées, qu'elles le fassent savoir à qui de droit. Pour le reste, nous, les posteurs de seconde classe sans grade ni couleur, ça ne changera rien, les modérateurs sont indispensables on en est tous bien conscients et on composera avec l'humeur des nouveaux/nouvelles.


 Tu sais ce qu'il te dit, le fastidieux ? :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce qu'il te dit, le fastidieux ? :rateau:


 ce type est fou


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi
> 
> Y'a vraiment des dérangé*e*s du ciboulot sur macgé


  Et je suis pas féministe, ni c'est la lune, ni les hormones.
  Juste qu'on dit un pilier, une pilliette ( , un peu péjoratif non?)
  et donc, dérangé, dérangé*e*.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... Car ne vous faites pas d'illusions : elles aiment toute ce mystère qui fait de nous des surhommes, des dieux vivants (même Mackie) et les laissent pantelantes au petit matin, le regard perdu et l'haleine pleine du goût du mâle.



Rien à ajouter.


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et je suis pas féministe, ni c'est la lune, ni les hormones.
> Juste qu'on dit un pilier, une pilliette ( , un peu péjoratif non?)
> et donc, dérangé, dérangé*e*.


 bah tu sais, ici on n'est jamais tout à fait sûr(e).


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et je suis pas féministe, ni c'est la lune, ni les hormones.
> Juste qu'on dit un pilier, une pilliette ( , un peu péjoratif non?)
> et donc, dérangé, dérangé*e*.



Je vais t'en donner des pilliettes...


----------



## rezba (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ce type est fou


 C'est de moi dont tu parles, valetaille à pompon ? Tu préfères quoi ?
 Un ban de 20 jours secs, ou seulement 10 jours et une génuflexion devant tous les verts, un par un ? 

 Non mais sans blague !


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est de moi dont tu parles, valetaille à pompon ? Tu préfères quoi ?
> Un ban de 20 jours secs, ou seulement 10 jours et une génuflexion devant tous les verts, un par un ?
> 
> Non mais sans blague !


 Boarf arrete de me tenter tu sais que je suis joueur 

Allez je dis banco, et je reviens en semaine prochaine


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et je suis pas féministe, ni c'est la lune, ni les hormones.
> Juste qu'on dit un pilier, une pilliette ( , un peu péjoratif non?)
> et donc, dérangé, dérangé*e*.



Je trouve fort désagréable de devoir te rappeler que lorsque l'on parle d'un groupe de personnes, composé d'hommes et de femmes, le genre masculin l'emporte. Comme toi ca m'afflige mais c'est la rêgle grammaticale, j'y peux rien


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve fort désagréable de devoir te rappeler que lorsque l'on parle d'un groupe de personnes, composé d'hommes et de femmes, le genre masculin l'emporte. Comme toi ca m'afflige mais c'est la rêgle grammaticale, j'y peux rien


 pas grave, j'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Donc finalement tu postes pour ne rien dire si j'en juge le contenu


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Donc finalement tu postes pour ne rien dire si j'en juge le contenu


 Quoi ? encore un


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

global :love:


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce qu'il te dit, le fastidieux ? :rateau:



Me suis pas planté de beaucoup.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Benjamin, oublie ma candidature pour le Bar :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> global :love:


  Bassman :love:

T'as l'url du forum de Lorie ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Nan j'ai pu


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Donc finalement tu postes pour ne rien dire si j'en juge le contenu


 Voilàààà !
 Comme dirait une de mes copines _pilliettes_.


 :love:


----------



## rezba (30 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Me suis pas planté de beaucoup.


 
 Toi aussi, tu veux 20 jours pour insolence ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Nan j'ai pu



Bon va falloir attendre Mackie :sleep:


----------



## rezba (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin, oublie ma candidature pour le Bar :hein:


 
 Tu préfères un bar comme ça ?


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi, tu veux 20 jours pour insolence ?


 moi je veux bien. Apparemment, le bann c'est le début de la gloire sur macgé.


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non mais sans blague !



Vi hein, on parle meilleur aux _« gugusses »_ no mais !!   

Bah quoi ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi, tu veux 20 jours pour insolence ?



Comment il va etre jaloux le SM si je les ai ces 20j


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu préfères un bar comme ça ?


 [mode Global]on fait comment pour flooder ? [/mode Global]


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi, tu veux 20 jours pour insolence ?


  Moi je veux bien .

 édit : pas pour la gloire...hein?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu préfères un bar comme ça ?


 Non, elle à pas de Pastis


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu préfères un bar comme ça ?



tu es sur que la serveuse soit une fille?   

moi j'ai des doutes !!


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bassman :love:
> 
> T'as l'url du forum de Lorie ?



ô, le petit global est vexé....


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> [mode Global]on fait comment pour flooder ? [/mode Global]


 je lui ai demandé, elle en a pas


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ô, le petit global est vexé....



Pas le moindre du monde 
 :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es sur que la serveuse soit une fille?
> 
> moi j'ai des doutes !!


 Ca j'ai pas demandé


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin, oublie ma candidature pour le Bar :hein:


 trop de floude


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Paul


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> trop de floude


 oh  with the accent


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi, tu veux 20 jours pour insolence ?


Pourquoi ? Toi aussi t'es en manque ?  :mouais:


----------



## rezba (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux bien. Apparemment, le bann c'est le début de la gloire sur macgé.


 
 Et ben tu payes ton pack autoban, hein ! Pour 20 jours, ça fait 19¤80. Non mais! 
 Et si tu rajoutes 1¤, on t'offre Autobahn...


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> [mode Global]on fait comment pour flooder ? [/mode Global]



Et dire que ces cons en france veulent abandonner la méthode Global à l'ecole


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Tiendez, pour vous détendre un petit jeu  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que ces cons en france veulent abandonner la méthode Global à l'ecole


 Vive le Groland


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

le con de site a globalounet a dit:
			
		

> Les jeux sont en maintenance
> 
> 
> ré-ouverture des jeux Lundi


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et ben tu payes ton pack autoban, hein ! Pour 20 jours, ça fait 19¤80. Non mais!
> Et si tu rajoutes 1¤, on t'offre Autobahn...


 hors de question !  Je construirai ma gloire TOUT SEUL ! SELF-MADE-MAN !


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Commence par arreter de te tripoter alors, SELF-MADE-MAN ca veut pas dire branleur


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

>



Bon va là c'est en bas


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Commence par arreter de te tripoter alors, SELF-MADE-MAN ca veut pas dire branleur



Aussi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Commence par arreter de te tripoter alors, SELF-MADE-MAN ca veut pas dire branleur



non: branlé


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

SM tu peux revenir ca parle de cul là  :love:


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Commence par arreter de te tripoter alors, SELF-MADE-MAN ca veut pas dire branleur


 bah tu sais, moi et l'anglais...


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> SM tu peux revenir ca parle de cul là  :love:


 et de langue


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bah tu sais, moi et l'anglais...



Pourtant a tes choix de couleurs pour ton avatar, on eu pu dire le contraire


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

C'est vrai qu'un bar sans fille c'est tout de suite plus sympa !


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'un bar sans fille c'est tout de suite plus sympa !


 sympa n'est pas le mot adéquat. Gras, plutôt.    :love:


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> sympa n'est pas le mot adéquat. Gras, plutôt.    :love:


 
 Ouais, ne jouons pas sur les mots. Tu m'as compris, quoi !


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant a tes choix de couleurs pour ton avatar, on eu pu dire le contraire


 ben quoi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'un bar sans fille c'est tout de suite plus sympa !



Perdue ?


----------



## macelene (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'un bar sans fille c'est tout de suite plus sympa !



Mais non, et heureusement que tu es là    

On se demande où toutes les Filles sont passées...  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi ?


 So british :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Elle était bien votre réunion  Tupperware ?


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Elle était bien votre réunion  Tupperware ?


 répètes pour ware


----------



## macelene (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Elle était bien votre réunion  Tupperware ?



non, j'avais piscine


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> répètes pour ware




Aware !!!


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> non, j'avais piscine


 et moi j'suis allée faire un tour dans le jardin de joanes 

 Il est beau hein? Son jardin..


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

tout vu. :style:


----------



## Nexka (30 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, et heureusement que tu es là
> 
> On se demande où toutes les Filles sont passées...  :rose:



Chuis la, chuis la, je lit, je m'en contente, c'est marrant


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Elle était bien votre réunion  Tupperware ?


 elle se termine, la femme de ménage vient de fermer pour passer l'aspirateur  :love:


----------



## macelene (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'suis allée faire un tour dans le jardin de joanes
> 
> Il est beau hein? Son jardin..



 non moi... :rose:  Tu veux parler de celui de la TAtaruga ?


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> non moi... :rose:  Tu veux parler de celui de la TAtaruga ?


  Demande à Grug, il était caché derrière la fenêtre.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> elle se termine, la femme de ménage vient de fermer pour passer l'aspirateur  :love:



 

il reste de la poussière là


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Demande à Grug, il était caché derrière la fenêtre.


 :affraid: j'ai du dormir, j'ai rien vu :hosto: :modo:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: j'ai du dormir, j'ai rien vu :hosto: :modo:


 t'as rien senti non plus ?


----------



## macelene (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: j'ai du dormir, j'ai rien vu :hosto: :modo:



n'oublie pas que tu as un Clone


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: j'ai du dormir, j'ai rien vu :hosto: :modo:


 
 :mouais: T'étais passé par là avant nous :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Décembre 2004)

Alors les mange figues, on pollue mon fil ???


----------



## macelene (1 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors les mange figues, on pollue mon fil ???


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors les mange figues, on pollue mon fil ???



Tu nous envie ??


----------



## rezba (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous envie ??


  

 Sonny, explique la tarte aux poils au jeune, steplait.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Décembre 2004)

Bon alors je vois toujours pas mon nom en vert...

Quelle déception !!


----------



## rezba (1 Décembre 2004)

Ne sois pas pressé, mon citron....


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sonny, explique la tarte aux poils au jeune, steplait.


Avec ta coupe de cheveux, j'suis pas sur que tu puisses me parler de poil objectivement mon Rezb' d'amour


----------



## rezba (1 Décembre 2004)

Retourne te coucher mon ourson, ça m'embeterait d'avoir à te faire un cours matinal sur la testostérone !


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

d'abord c'est nounours pas ourson (wells)


----------



## macelene (1 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Retourne te coucher mon ourson, ça m'embeterait d'avoir à te faire un cours matinal sur la testostérone !


   maîtrise totale... à tous les étages


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Retourne te coucher mon ourson, ça m'embeterait d'avoir à te faire un cours matinal sur la testostérone !



Y a des cours sur la testostérone ?? je croyais seulement qu'il y en avait trop


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Retourne te coucher mon ourson, ça m'embeterait d'avoir à te faire un cours matinal sur la testostérone !



 Comme quoi les hormones travaillent dans les _deux camps_ ...


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

mais ca reste indubitable que c'est chez la femme que le travail d'hormones rend le plus chiant  :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi les hormones travaillent dans les _deux camps_ ...




bientot encore maman ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> mais ca reste indubitable que c'est chez la femme que le travail d'hormones rend le plus chiant  :love:



 :mouais: ça dépend de quelle période, y'à un moment où vous êtes obligés de subir les cris, les pleurs ... l'hystérie et d'autres où ...    :love: 

 :mouais: Crois moi mon p''tit vieux c'est pas pour vous que c'est le plus chiant !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bientot encore maman ?



 :mouais: mais bien sûr  :mouais: 


 je prends très au sérieux mon rôle d'unique jument Przeljhgsldjghwalski (en france) :hein: :sick:


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: ça dépend de quelle période, y'à un moment où vous êtes obligés de subir les cris, les pleurs ... l'hystérie et d'autres où ...  :love:
> 
> :mouais: Crois moi mon p''tit vieux c'est pas pour vous que c'est le plus chiant !


Mais c'est aussi pour ca qu'on les aimes les femmes


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> d'abord c'est nounours pas ourson (wells)


 t'as jamais songé a arrêter les jeux de mots ?


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

nan j'aime ca j'y peux rien


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> nan j'aime ca j'y peux rien


 bah, je crois que moi aussi, en fait. :love:


----------



## Amok (1 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Sorry j'ai eu 25 en juillet
> 
> Tant pis alors  :hein:



Ne sois pas déçue, belle enfant. Malgré ton age avancé Mackie accepte, suite à de longues négos, de faire à titre exceptionnel une dérogation en ta faveur.



Il n'a rien contre les femmes mûres et depuis hier compulse divers ouvrages d'une main épileptique afin d'être à la hauteur. Ses hurlements font vibrer les bouteilles du bar des modos ( "Sa va donné" ) et son oeil hagard, son ventre creusé et son dos secoué de spasmes augurent de rares délices.

Tu as donc rendez-vous ce soir, à 20:00 précises derrière l'église. Sois à l'heure : il sera là, croustillant comme une biscotte et tendre comme un filet de boeuf.


----------



## macelene (1 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne sois pas déçue, belle enfant. Malgré ton age avancé Mackie accepte, suite à de longues négos, de faire à titre exceptionnel une dérogation en ta faveur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:   sauve qui peut...


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu as donc rendez-vous ce soir, à 20:00 précises derrière l'église. Sois à l'heure : il sera là, croustillant comme une biscotte et tendre comme un filet de boeuf.




en plus je sors de chez Celio


----------



## Amok (1 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en plus je sors de chez Celio



Tu vois : il a même prévu des cadeaux. Ce mackie est un gentleman. Des comme ca on n'en fait plus.


----------



## Nexka (1 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a rien contre*les femmes mûres*  et depuis hier compulse divers ouvrages d'une main épileptique afin d'être à la hauteur.




Femmes mures..... J'adore  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (1 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois : il a même prévu des cadeaux. Ce mackie est un gentleman. Des comme ca on n'en fait plus.


 Célio c'est pour les mecs...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Célio c'est pour les mecs...


Il aime tant offrir des marcels


----------



## Nexka (1 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu as donc rendez-vous ce soir, à 20:00 précises derrière l'église. Sois à l'heure : il sera là, croustillant comme une biscotte et tendre comme un filet de boeuf.




 

Bon Mackie, l'ennui c'est que ce soir je suis de garde (je suis pionne dans un internat) mais bon tu peux quand même passer me voir, j'ai environ 80 filles de 15 à 20 ans à te proposer      


(je m'écoeure moi même     )


----------



## Amok (1 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Célio c'est pour les mecs...



Il a toujours trouvé très sexy les femmes vétues en homme. Pour la belle, ce soir : pantalon de chasseur camouflage, veste de trappeur et chapeau de Tarascon avec fouet a la ceinture. Lui sera en panoplie de Pluto (avec les oreilles noires en feutre de lapin : modèle luxe).

Nous comptons tous sur toi, N, pour ne pas le décevoir. Vu la tête qu'il a fait en matant la note lors de son passage en caisse...




Visiblement il y en a pour bonbon...


[Perso]
Mackie, tu sais bien que nous nous en foutons, mais si Benjamin te chope encore sapé avec sa tenue d'admin, ca va chauffer pour ton matricule...


----------



## Amok (1 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> j'ai environ 80 filles de 15 à 20 ans à te proposer



A toutes fins utiles, je serais présent. Il ne sait pas s'arrêter.


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A toutes fins utiles, je serais présent. Il ne sait pas s'arrêter.


 ça me fait penser à une histoire. Celle d'un lapin qui montre à son fils comment honorer ses compagnes.  Je vous la raconte ?


----------



## Nexka (1 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A toutes fins utiles, je serais présent. Il ne sait pas s'arrêter.




Bah tient !!


----------



## Amok (1 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Femmes mures..... J'adore  :love:  :love:  :love:



Oui, cette expression est assez étrange. D'autant que nous savons tous que ce sont souvent les plus vertes qui sont les plus faciles à ramasser...


----------



## Amok (1 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah tient !!



je crois percevoir un soupçon de moquerie dans tes propos. Soyons clairs : je proposais simplement mon aide, mais puisque tu subodores qu'elle soit intéressée tu géreras donc seule un Mackie en rut dans un pensionnat de jeunes filles. Moi je suis out, perclus de rhumatismes, déambulateur vivant et si peu gâté par la nature que les rongeurs ricanent en me voyant lorsque je profite d'un rayon de soleil pour marcher nu dans les champs. Jamais je n'ai eu le plaisir simple de voir un bleu apparaître sous mon nombril et à l'extrémité de mon coccyx après avoir couru un 100 mètres. 
Si tu es encore en état de poster demain, c'est avec grand plaisir que nous lirons vos aventures !


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

moi-même a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait penser à une histoire. Celle d'un lapin qui montre à son fils comment honorer ses compagnes.  Je vous la raconte ?


"Tu vois, fiston... dit le vieux lapin en montrant à son fils ses lapines rangées en ligne, l'une à côté de l'autre. Je vais commencer par ce boût de la rangée, et tu vas prendre l'autre. Et nous allons honorer chaque lapine jusqu'à ce qu'on se rejoigne, ça me permettra de voir si tu es aussi vigoureux que moi"
Le jeune lapin part donc à l'autre boût commencer à entreprendre ses belles-mères. Un peu gêné, il ne manque jamais de s'excuser et remercier chaque lapine, bien qu'allant beaucoup plus vite que son père de l'autre côté :
" Pardon Madame, merci Madame. Pardon Madame, merci Madame. Pardon Madame, merci Madame. Pardon Madame, merci Madame. _Pardon papa, merci papa_..."


----------



## Nexka (1 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je crois percevoir un soupçon de moquerie dans tes propos. Soyons clairs : je proposais simplement mon aide, mais puisque tu subodores qu'elle soit intéressée tu géreras donc seule un Mackie en rut dans un pensionnat de jeunes filles. Moi je suis out, perclus de rhumatismes, déambulateur vivant et si peu gâté par la nature que les rongeurs ricanent en me voyant lorsque je profite d'un rayon de soleil pour marcher nu dans les champs. Jamais je n'ai eu le plaisir simple de voir un bleu apparaître sous mon nombril et à l'extrémité de mon coccyx après avoir couru un 100 mètres.
> Si tu es encore en état de poster demain, c'est avec grand plaisir que nous lirons vos aventures !



   

Bon d'accooooord  :hein:   , tu peux venir


----------



## Amok (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> "Tu vois, fiston... dit le vieux lapin en montrant à son fils




Et puis-je, Monsieur Poildep, savoir quel rapport il y a entre cette histoire et le Mackie et l'Amok ? Je vous pose la question car vous avez cité ma majesté avant de proposer de nous narrer cette contine animalière...  :mouais: 

J'attire votre attention sur le fait que de votre réponse dépend votre avenir de posteur !


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois : il a même prévu des cadeaux. Ce mackie est un gentleman. Des comme ca on n'en fait plus.




je sors aussi de chez marionnaud


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sors aussi de chez marionnaud



le grand jeu  

il va sentir bon...  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et puis-je, Monsieur Poildep, savoir quel rapport il y a entre cette histoire et le Mackie et l'Amok ? Je vous pose la question car vous avez cité ma majesté avant de proposer de nous narrer cette contine animalière...  :mouais:
> 
> J'attire votre attention sur le fait que de votre réponse dépend votre avenir de posteur !


:affraid:

 hum, la parabole est simple : disons que Sa Majesté  est le jeune lapin vigoureux, que le vieux lapin n'a rien à faire dans l'histoire, et que Mackie est le lapereau qui cuve sa bière derrière un arbre.


----------



## nato kino (1 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sors aussi de chez marionnaud


N'oublie pas tes tickets restaurant.


----------



## nato kino (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> hum, la parabole est simple : disons que Sa Majesté  est le jeune lapin vigoureux, que le vieux lapin n'a rien à faire dans l'histoire, et que Mackie est le lapereau qui cuve sa bière derrière un arbre.



Deux histoires pour le prix d'une ça valait vraiment le coup.


----------



## Nexka (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> hum, la parabole est simple : disons que Sa Majesté  est le jeune lapin vigoureux, que le vieux lapin n'a rien à faire dans l'histoire, et que Mackie est le lapereau qui cuve sa bière derrière un arbre.



Comment qu'il se rattrape


----------



## Amok (1 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sors aussi de chez marionnaud



Ca va être la nuit des nuits ! J'ai l'impression que le bougre est en forme et va sortir toutes les références du catalogue : l'invasion de sauterelles sur les plaines d'Asie mineure (et du majeur), le feu au lac, la route de la soie, le rotor fou, la ligne Maginot, le petit Ramona (j'ai fait un rêve merveilleux), la propulsion silencieuse, le constrictor au fond des boas, la souris verte qui court dans l'herbe, l'Oncle Ben's et le micro-ondes, a mi me gusta el Chorizo y a tu ?, le double pendule de Foucault, "El Condor, je vais le reveiller" (interprété avec des tranches de jambon blanc roulées), le dérailleur en côte, la boussole du castor, le capitaine Nemo est dans l'escalier, l'ile flottante mysterieuse, le nombril hypnotique, "N'oublies pas de me les rendre",  la moissoneuse batteuse, [_Votre pub ici ? Contactez moi_] , le petit chose, le grand truc, le simple 16, la bête humaine... J'en oublie sûrement : je lui ai appris tant de chôses...


----------



## Amok (1 Décembre 2004)

Celio et Marionaud !? Tes goûts de luxe te perdront ! 

Si tu me dis qu'en plus tu es passé chez Bata, je vais croire que tu as piqué dans le porte monnaie de ta mère !


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas tes tickets restaurant.




ça marche en dehors de france ?


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca va être la nuit des nuits ! J'ai l'impression que le bougre est en forme et va sortir toutes les références du catalogue : l'invasion de sauterelles sur les plaines d'Asie mineure (et du majeur), le feu au lac, la route de la soie, le rotor fou, la ligne Maginot, le petit Ramona (j'ai fait un rêve merveilleux), la propulsion silencieuse, le constrictor au fond des boas, la souris verte qui court dans l'herbe, l'Oncle Ben's et le micro-ondes, a mi me gusta el Chorizo y a tu ?, le double pendule de Foucault, "El Condor, je vais le reveiller" (interprété avec des tranches de jambon blanc roulées), le dérailleur en côte, la boussole du castor, le capitaine Nemo est dans l'escalier, l'ile flottante mysterieuse, le nombril hypnotique, "N'oublies pas de me les rendre", la moissoneuse batteuse, [_Votre pub ici ? Contactez moi_] , le petit chose, le grand truc, le simple 16, la bête humaine... J'en oublie sûrement : je lui ai appris tant de chôses...


Tellement vrai   

PS : je cite la majesté si j'ai envie d'abord


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tellement vrai
> 
> PS : je cite la majesté si j'ai envie d'abord



(mode nain de jardin on) Vous avez vos papiers ?!(mode nain de jardin off) :mouais:


----------



## Amok (1 Décembre 2004)

"_N'oublie pas de me les rendres_ "

Mackie Inside in : 'J'ai les boules'.


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "_N'oublie pas de me les rendres_ "
> 
> Mackie Inside.


 De quel mois ?
 Ou alors ses mois sont super longs !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "_N'oublie pas de me les rendres_ "
> 
> Mackie Inside.



tu ne lui avais pas dit que ça ne sert qu'une fois   

 :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> De quel mois ?
> Ou alors ses mois sont super longs !



Après le temps Webo, la pendule du four bloquée de Robertav, voici le mois de Mackie tartaruga


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "_N'oublie pas de me les rendres_ "
> 
> Mackie Inside in : 'J'ai les boules'.



Tiens, j'ai déjà lu ça quelque-part... 



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu ne lui avais pas dit que ça ne sert qu'une fois
> 
> :rateau:



Visiblement non... 

Oui, Mackie, je sais, la Meuse...


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2004)

En tous cas, on sait que mackie est (très ) généreux avec... plein de monde !


----------



## chagregel (1 Décembre 2004)




----------



## sonnyboy (1 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca va être la nuit des nuits ! J'ai l'impression que le bougre est en forme et va sortir toutes les références du catalogue : l'invasion de sauterelles sur les plaines d'Asie mineure (et du majeur), le feu au lac, la route de la soie, le rotor fou, la ligne Maginot, le petit Ramona (j'ai fait un rêve merveilleux), la propulsion silencieuse, le constrictor au fond des boas, la souris verte qui court dans l'herbe, l'Oncle Ben's et le micro-ondes, a mi me gusta el Chorizo y a tu ?, le double pendule de Foucault, "El Condor, je vais le reveiller" (interprété avec des tranches de jambon blanc roulées), le dérailleur en côte, la boussole du castor, le capitaine Nemo est dans l'escalier, l'ile flottante mysterieuse, le nombril hypnotique, "N'oublies pas de me les rendre", la moissoneuse batteuse, [_Votre pub ici ? Contactez moi_] , le petit chose, le grand truc, le simple 16, la bête humaine... J'en oublie sûrement : je lui ai appris tant de chôses...


Tu oublies le bigoudi farceur.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

un petit resumé.....

mackie toujours en cherche de l'ame soeur il accepte tout , meme les "mures"..

nexka , gardienne de jeunes filles , propose a mackie de perdre son statut de garconnet.....ce dernier donc  il va donc s'habiller en celio et se parfumer a l'oeil chez marianaud......

Sa Majesté ne voulant pas rater le "travail" du fiston mackie , se propose come prof
de philo dans la prison doré des jeune filles de nexka.....mais il n'a pas encore compris que mon four a pas une pendule mais un'orologe tetu....


bassu et poild se chamaillent entre eux...pouquoi je sais plus, j'arrive plus a suivre..



c'est bien beau tout cela mais....QUI EST LE NEW MODO ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Ca a guerre avancé :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca a guerre avancé :sleep:



Comme vous dites mon cher  



PS: Robertav c'est l'horloge forcément, quand on parle de four c'est d'une logique interne imparable


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Tibo


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Comme vous dites mon cher
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Robertav c'est l'horloge forcément, quand on parle de four c'est d'une logique interne imparable





couocu toi   

dis est que tu sais pourquoi carlo alias global a l'air .......
comme cela?   

carlo une petite biere?  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Oh oui, merci :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tibo



  





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> couocu toi
> 
> dis est que tu sais pourquoi carlo alias global a l'air .......
> comme cela?
> ...



  

Une Guinness sinon rien pour Maître Floodorori


----------



## benjamin (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Celio et Marionaud !? Tes goûts de luxe te perdront !
> 
> Si tu me dis qu'en plus tu es passé chez Bata, je vais croire que tu as piqué dans le porte monnaie de ta mère !


 Ensuite, il faudra chercher l'Interflora du coin et réserver la soirée au Buffalo Grill. Classe


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un petit resumé.....
> 
> ...pouquoi je sais plus, j'arrive plus a suivre..


J'appelle ça "tendre la baton pour se faire battre".


----------



## Bassman (2 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, il faudra chercher l'Interflora du coin et réserver la soirée au Buffalo Grill. Classe


Permet moi de rectifier, Mackie n'aime pas les resto de pauvre, il n'aime que le luxe : ce soir c'est flunch


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Permet moi de rectifier, Mackie n'aime pas les resto de pauvre, il n'aime que le luxe : ce soir c'est flunch



C'est étrange comme le Mackie au resto semble inspirer : il y a des cycles ! 

Ce qui est rassurant, c'est la constance : il ne change pas, et c'est tellement bon !


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... il y a des cycles !



Même à la relecture, ça me fait toujours rire.


----------



## rezba (2 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Même à la relecture, ça me fait toujours rire.


 Ah! Moi aussi ! Amok était tellement bon à cette époque !   :rateau:


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah! Moi aussi ! Amok était tellement bon à cette époque !   :rateau:



Quelle garce celle là ! 

heureusement que la Foguenne est gentille...  :love:


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

on a eu * La Bengilli *        merci Nato 



On a en plus  * La Rezba *        merci Tibo


et c'est pas fini


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> on a eu * La Bengilli *        merci Nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On a quelqu'un ici aussi


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

on attend la suite avec impatiente       tout ça dans Tradada de la Galerie des Grands Peintres


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> on attend la suite avec impatiente       tout ça dans Tradada de la Galerie des Grands Peintres




Nous savons tous que ces forums sont peuplés de simples d'esprit, mais je pense que là, tout le monde à compris, même les plus obtus ! La preuve : Poildep lui-même a trouvé le chemin !


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous savons tous que ces forums sont peuplés de simples d'esprit, mais je pense que là, tout le monde à compris, même les plus obtus ! La preuve : Poildep lui-même a trouvé le chemin !



oup's j'ai eu peur en voyant le titre de ton post      

maintenant ça va je peux filer à l'aise Blaise 

 :love: à toutes et tous


----------



## poildep (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Poildep lui-même a trouvé le chemin !


Ben oui. On cherche des modérateurs. Alors je les cherche.


----------



## Bassman (2 Décembre 2004)

tu veux une pelle ??


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

est que global sera notre mode ?     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (2 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> tu veux une pelle ??


 Je ne suis pas celle que vous croyez.


----------



## poildep (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que global sera notre mode ?     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 ben tu sais, la mode, ça va... ça vient...


----------



## Bassman (2 Décembre 2004)

tu te la roules si tu veux mais je vais finir par croire que tu es une becheuse, et ca pele nan ??


----------



## poildep (2 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> tu te la roules si tu veux mais je vais finir par croire que tu es une becheuse, et ca pele nan ??


 nan ! Mauvaise pioche.


----------



## Bassman (2 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> nan ! Mauvaise pioche.


 Tu es un sot, je suis bien content que tu te prennes un rateau


----------



## poildep (2 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu es un sot, je suis bien content que tu te prennes un rateau


heu... faux-frère ! 

:mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)

Golf est au tableau


----------



## monoeil (2 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Golf est au tableau


Ça paye ! Sortez vos livres


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

Donc, si j'ai bien tout compris...

On poste ici des liens, qui renvoient vers d'autres posts du jour même, histoire d'être franchement sûr que personne ne les loupe car ce serait dommage ? C'est bien ca ? Y a t-il ici quelqu'un pour m'expliquer l'interêt de la démarche ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous savons tous que ces forums sont peuplés de simples d'esprit, mais je pense que là, tout le monde à compris, même les plus obtus ! La preuve : Poildep lui-même a trouvé le chemin !



Ma débilité obtuse vous fait ses plates excuses, votre Majesté


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Y a t-il ici quelqu'un pour m'expliquer l'interêt de la démarche ?



Je te reconnais bien là ! Toujours, malgré le poids des ans ( ), la même fraîcheur et la même naïveté des débuts... Et depuis quand, bougre d'andouille, faut-il qu'il y ait un quelconque intérêt à faire quoi que ce soit sur le bar ? Franchement, à l'exception de ta caboche obtuse, de celle de rezba, de celle aussi du regretté camisol et de deux ou trois autres, qui se souci du SENS de ce qui est posté ? Tu vieillis. Mal.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je te reconnais bien là ! Toujours, malgré le poids des ans ( ), la même fraîcheur et la même naïveté des débuts... Et depuis quand, bougre d'andouille, faut-il qu'il y ait un quelconque intérêt à faire quoi que ce soit sur le bar ? Franchement, à l'exception de ta caboche obtuse, de celle de rezba, de celle aussi du regretté camisol et de deux ou trois autres, qui se souci du SENS de ce qui est posté ? Tu vieillis. Mal.



Il nous fallait bien cet éclaircissement là pour que nous comprenions bien toute la subtilité de la chose. Merci Doc  C'est un grand honneur que vous nous faîtes d'une telle analyse


----------



## nato kino (2 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et depuis quand, bougre d'andouille, faut-il qu'il y ait un quelconque intérêt à faire quoi que ce soit sur le bar ? Franchement, à l'exception de ta caboche obtuse, de celle de rezba, de celle aussi du regretté camisol et de deux ou trois autres, qui se souci du SENS de ce qui est posté ?



L'un et l'autre devraient pourtant être compatible. Mais vouloir en imposer un plus que l'autre est assez insupportable en fait.


----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> L'un et l'autre devraient pourtant être compatible. Mais vouloir en imposer un plus que l'autre est assez insupportable en fait.


 Pas besoin d'imposer. Suffit de proposer, non?


----------



## nato kino (2 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin d'imposer. Suffit de proposer, non?


Oui, et d'oter ses basckets.


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

Il ne s'agit pas d'imposer quoi que ce soit mais de poser une simple question, sans aucune agression : quel est l'interêt de faire des messages (car il y en a eu plusieurs aujourd'hui) dont l'unique but est d'attirer l'attention sur d'autres posts situés dans d'autres chapitres ?

Le problème n'est pas de déterminer si tous les messages du bar sont ou doivent être intelligents ou pas  mais d'imaginer le bordel que cela va être si, à chaque fois qu'un posteur décide que sa prose est universelle, il balance le lien un peu partout sans aucun rapport. Point.

Pour le reste, bla bla habituel "le bar c'est pas fait pour être sérieux etc", voir mon cheval. Ce n'était pas le sujet de ma question.


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

Une petite synthèse des dernières heures...       

*Amok*: Donc, si j'ai bien tout compris... 

On poste ici des filets d'huile, qui renvoient vers d'autres posts du jour même, histoire d'être franchement sûr que personne ne les loupe car ce serait pompier ? C'est bien ca ? Y a t-il ici quelqu'un pour smurfer l'interêt de la meule de foin ? 

*Tibo*: Ma moissonneuse-batteuse obtuse vous fait ses orbites géostationnaires excuses, votre Majesté 

*Doc*: Je te reconnais bien là ! Toujours, malgré le cordon ombilical des ans ( ), la même fraîcheur et la même naïveté des chemins de traverse... Et depuis quand, bougre d'andouille, faut-il qu'il y ait un beau gosse intérêt à faire quoi que ce soit sur le parfait crétin ? Franchement, à l'exception de ta longue-vue obtuse, de purée maison d'archéoptéryx, de crise d'asthme aussi du webmaster camisol et de deux ou trois autres, qui se souci du NASIQUE de ce qui est saucissonné ? Tu vieillis. Mal. 


*Tibo*: Il nous fallait bien ce lémurien là pour que nous aplatissions bien toute la jante alu de la clé a molette. Merci «m'enfin !» Doc C'est un grand honneur que vous nous faîtes d'une telle analyse . 

*NAto*: L'un et l'autre devraient pourtant être compatible. Mais vouloir en accrocher un plus que l'autre est assez insupportable en fait. 

*MAdonna*: Pas besoin d'imposer. Suffit de marteler, non ?



 j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher...  comme ça je comprends beacoup mieux.

Bon Sa MAjesté Amokouille je ne mets pas de lien c'est inutile...


----------



## Nexka (2 Décembre 2004)

Hep les gars, je vous ais attendu hier à l'internat!!   
J'avais préparer psycologiquement les nenettes, elle étaient toutes contentes  :love:   
Du coup elles ont été trés dessus que vous ne veniez pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il ne s'agit pas d'imposer quoi que ce soit mais de poser une simple question, sans aucune agression : quel est l'interêt de faire des messages (car il y en a eu plusieurs aujourd'hui) dont l'unique but est d'attirer l'attention sur d'autres posts situés dans d'autres chapitres ?
> 
> Le problème n'est pas de déterminer si tous les messages du bar sont ou doivent être intelligents ou pas  mais d'imaginer le bordel que cela va être si, à chaque fois qu'un posteur décide que sa prose est universelle, il balance le lien un peu partout sans aucun rapport. Point.
> 
> Pour le reste, bla bla habituel "le bar c'est pas fait pour être sérieux etc", voir mon cheval. Ce n'était pas le sujet de ma question.



Il est certain que ces images doivent aller dans la galerie mais elles concernent exclusivement des portraits de modérateurs. Le fait qu'elles aient été postées ici peut juste inciter les membres à allez visiter un sujet qu'ils ne connaissent peut être pas, il y a bien un point commun entre les deux fils.


----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et d'oter ses basckets.


 Y'a un sens ?


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hep les gars, je vous ais attendu hier à l'internat!!
> J'avais préparer psycologiquement les nenettes, elle étaient toutes contentes  :love:
> Du coup elles ont été trés dessus que vous ne veniez pas



C'est de la faute de Mackie : au fur et à mesure que les heures passaient il tremblait (physiquement) de plus en plus comme un chihuahua. Vers 18:00 il m'a regardé de ses yeux tristes et m'a dit "je ne sé pa sy je pouré venyr, la lectur du Kama Soutra ma epuiser".

Verification faite, son apparence laissait à désirer. Ses pauvres genoux claquaient comme des roulements à billes fatigués et ses os étaient, semble t-il, aussi rigides qu'une glace italienne. Puis, il s'est mis à pleurer doucement sur mon épaule, ses maigres clavicules sursautant au rythme de ses hoquets. Après lui avoir longuement carréssé ce qu'il convient d'appeller le duvet (le terme cheveux n'étant absolument pas adapté) pour le calmer, je l'ai emmené jouer dans les billes multicolores du parc Mac Donald's.

Comme je n'avais pas ton numéro professionnel et que chez toi personne ne répondait, je n'ai pas pu te prévenir.

Aujourd'hui il va un peu mieux. Mais la terreur qui se lit dans ses prunelles chaque fois qu'il passe devant la page d'accueil des forums traduit son désaroi. Soit douce avec lui, ce n'est pas sa faute : Mackie est plutôt du matin.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Une petite synthèse des dernières heures...
> j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher...  comme ça je comprends beacoup mieux.



nan , tu m'as embrouillé les idées !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...quel est l'interêt de faire des messages (car il y en a eu plusieurs aujourd'hui) dont l'unique but est d'attirer l'attention sur d'autres posts situés dans d'autres chapitres ?...


Bah, un peu de nombrilisme, çà ne fait de mal à personne


----------



## nato kino (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'était pas le sujet de ma question.


Je ne te répondais pas non plus.


----------



## nato kino (2 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un sens ?


Chaussure droite pour le pied droit - chaussure gauche pour le pied gauche ?


----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bah, un peu de nombrilisme, çà ne fait de mal à personne


 Le nombrilisme. 
 Tu vois ce que c'est Amok ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Chaussure droite pour le pied droit - chaussure gauche pour le pied gauche ?




et pour les chaussettes?


----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Chaussure droite pour le pied droit - chaussure gauche pour le pied gauche ?


 j'sais pas. J'suis souvent à côté de mes pompes.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Le nombrilisme.
> Tu vois ce que c'est Amok ?




la petit trou au milieu du ventre ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Le nombrilisme.
> Tu vois ce que c'est Amok ?



Je ne suis pas Amok. 
Mais, pour répondre à ta question (si je peux...), le nombrilisme, n'est-ce pas pour commencer de prendre pour soi des réponses qui s'adressent à d'autres ? Le sens, le sens...


----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas Amok.
> Mais, pour répondre à ta question (si je peux...), le nombrilisme, n'est-ce pas pour commencer de prendre pour soi des réponses qui s'adressent à d'autres ? Le sens, le sens...


 Entre autre.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la petit trou au milieu du ventre ?


à mettre dans les anal


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Le nombrilisme.
> Tu vois ce que c'est Amok ?



J'ai bien une petite idée, mais je suis sûr que ton explication va dissiper les doutes qui me restent !


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> à mettre dans les anal


 Un anal, des anneaux


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un anal, des anneaux


je demande l'avis du doc


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> à mettre dans les anal



fait gaffe, tu va attirer tomtom


----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien une petite idée, mais je suis sûr que ton explication va dissiper les doutes qui me restent !


 Doc m'a devancée...
 Et prouvé par la même occasion qu'on pourrait peut-être fonder un club !


----------



## lumai (2 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> nato kino a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha d'accord !!! 
 Je cherchais l'intérêt, moi ! 
 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> à mettre dans les anal




on perd le poil mais pas le vice !!!!!      :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fait gaffe, tu va attirer tomtom


nan y lave sont catcat


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nan y lave sont catcat



non, pas les catcat !!!!  :affraid:


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, pas les catcat !!!!  :affraid:



mais moi je te pose une question par MP     et pas de réponses...  

Je me vois dans l'obligation d'en référer à ton Daddy   ... 

Fais gaffe à tes fesses


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Décembre 2004)

Bande de manges figues !!!


----------



## Bassman (3 Décembre 2004)

Alors Sonny ca usine ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas Amok.
> Mais, pour répondre à ta question (si je peux...), le nombrilisme, n'est-ce pas pour commencer de prendre pour soi des réponses qui s'adressent à d'autres ? Le sens, le sens...



Il est décidément parfait


----------



## Luc G (3 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bande de manges figues !!!



Pour Macelene, qui est du sud, je veux bien, mais traiter Mackie de mange-figues ! ça fait quand même un peu exotique pour un parisien


----------



## Bilbo (3 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour Macelene, qui est du sud, je veux bien, mais traiter Mackie de mange-figues ! ça fait quand même un peu exotique pour un parisien


Pourtant, Mackie et exotique est une association qui ne me choque pas. 

À+


----------



## macelene (3 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour Macelene, qui est du sud, je veux bien, mais traiter Mackie de mange-figues ! ça fait quand même un peu exotique pour un parisien




Ouais tu as raison; Il ne sait peut être même pas ce qu'est une figue    . À la rigueur moule, je comprends mais figue


----------



## macelene (3 Décembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, Mackie et exotique est une association qui ne me choque pas.
> 
> À+



   oui mais    de quel exotisme parles-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il est décidément parfait



C'est, de loin, ce qui est véritablement insupportable...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est, de loin, ce qui est véritablement insupportable...



Exactement


----------



## Bassman (3 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est, de loin, ce qui est véritablement insupportable...


De près aussi


----------



## Luc G (3 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ouais tu as raison; Il ne sait peut être même pas ce qu'est une figue    . À la rigueur moule, je comprends mais figue



En plus, ça peut être dangereux, la méconaissance de la nature : vous voyez pas qu'il mette la main sur des figues de barbarie : ça pique !   Peut-être pourrait-on envisager un manga ?


----------



## Bassman (3 Décembre 2004)

et sur un orgue de barbarie ca donnerait quoi ??


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, Mackie et exotique est une association qui ne me choque pas.



(air méfiant)  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour Macelene, qui est du sud, je veux bien, mais traiter Mackie de mange-figues ! ça fait quand même un peu exotique pour un parisien



  ta quoi contre les parisiens ?  :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> finnnnnnnn , on a besoin de toi !!!!!



Pour ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2004)

Benjamin, t'as toujours pas trouvé de nouveaux modérateurs ? :sleep:


----------



## Foguenne (5 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin, t'as toujours pas trouvé de nouveaux modérateurs ? :sleep:



Benjamin avait bien d'autres préoccupations ce w-e.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2004)

Je veux bien te croire


----------



## Luc G (6 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta quoi contre les parisiens ?  :mouais:



Je n'ai rien contre les parisiens, Mackie. Simplement, il n'y a pas à ma connaissance beaucoup de figuiers à Paris (il y en a bien quelques-uns) et l'expression "mange-figues" n'aura guère de sens pour un parisien en général. De même qu'utiliser une expression à base de métro pour un lozérien ne serait pas très pertinent non plus.   Même les bus, c'est très très mal connu en Lozère.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Décembre 2004)

Incroyable cette histoire de figues quand même...

Alors comme ça à Paris y a pas de figues ???

Pourtant y a des troncs de figuiers en pagaille !!!

Donc macelene vient du sud... bien... et elle va ou ?


----------



## Nephou (6 Décembre 2004)

ben moi cette année j'ai mangé des figues fraîches issues d'un figuier parisien, pis aujourd'hui j'ai un pantalon à bouton alors pas de zip


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

alors on est où? 

est que on va ou pas couronner en modo le *Floodorori te salutant* ?    :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors on est où?
> 
> est que on va ou pas couronner en modo le *Floodorori te salutant* ?    :love:  :love:



je vais poser ma candidature...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je vais poser ma candidature...  :rateau:



si tu veux, si tu veux....     

mais sache que je soutien Floodorori , je ne peux pas
l'abandonner en pleine campagne electorale


----------



## Amok (6 Décembre 2004)

Evita a dit:
			
		

> sache que je soutien Floodorori , je ne peux pas l'abandonner en pleine campagne electorale



L'abandonner, peut-être pas, mais le descendre en flèche et briser dans l'oeuf tout avenir, voilà qui est fait !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux, si tu veux....
> 
> mais sache que je soutien Floodorori , je ne peux pas
> l'abandonner en pleine campagne electorale



ça me semble extrèmement compromis  :casse:  :hosto:


----------



## Luc G (6 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je vais poser ma candidature...  :rateau:



Si tu la poses, c'est sûr qu'il va y en avoir qui vont s'asseoir dessus


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si tu la poses, c'est sûr qu'il va y en avoir qui vont s'asseoir dessus



merci, Luc    j'crains bien que tu aies raison   


_mais c'est parfois... piquant_


----------



## golf (6 Décembre 2004)

Pose, le roi n'est là que pour être déposé 
Si haut qu'il fût assis, il ne l'est que sur son Q


----------



## Amok (6 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si tu la poses, c'est sûr qu'il va y en avoir qui vont s'asseoir dessus



D'un autre coté, un coussin de bleus n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus désagréable pour poser son fondement. Et là il commence à être bien épais, bien confortable. Un peu comme ses fauteuils "poires" emplis de billes de plastique qui prennent la forme du corps qui s'y installe.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté, un coussin de bleus n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus désagréable pour poser son fondement. Et là il commence à être bien épais, bien confortable. Un peu comme ses fauteuils "poires" emplis de billes de plastique qui prennent la forme du corps qui s'y installe.



Y'en a un comme ça dans un Gaston (style crotte de mamouth)... J'adore.


----------



## golf (6 Décembre 2004)

Mais comment tu sais çà, toi !!!
Tu ne t'es pourtant pas vautré dans les horreurs du stand du Pommier :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'abandonner, peut-être pas, mais le descendre en flèche et briser dans l'oeuf tout avenir, voilà qui est fait !





l'est vraiment mechante cette evita

heuresement que moi je suis robertav!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté, un coussin de bleus n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus désagréable pour poser son fondement. Et là il commence à être bien épais, bien confortable. Un peu comme ses fauteuils "poires" emplis de billes de plastique qui prennent la forme du corps qui s'y installe.




non mais !!! pas en plastique ..des billes en polystyrène


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment tu sais çà, toi !!!
> Tu ne t'es pourtant pas vautré dans les horreurs du stand du Pommier :affraid:




suis toujours la derniere a tous savoir....

quels horreurs du pommier?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> suis toujours la derniere a tous savoir....
> 
> quels horreurs du pommier?



nan, golf, ne dis rien  :rateau:


----------



## monoeil (6 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je vais poser ma candidature...  :rateau:



Pour tresser la couronne?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Pour tresser la couronne?



j'avais pas compris qu'il avait postulé pour etre un dieu !!!


----------



## monoeil (6 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'avais pas compris qu'il avait postulé pour etre un dieu !!!



Sa couronne lui donne mauvais thym à ton gus, non?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Sa couronne lui donne mauvais thym à ton gus, non?



euhm !!! le gus c'est une image de  Jesu quand meme


----------



## monoeil (6 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> euhm !!! le gus c'est une image de  Jesu quand meme



Oh pardon, tu me cloues là


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Oh pardon, tu me cloues là



c'est pire que les douze stations du chemin de croix, vos posts    :rateau:


----------



## monoeil (6 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pire que les douze stations du chemin de croix, vos posts    :rateau:



Ici point de croix ; lire entre les crochets


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2004)

Bon 
 Ils sont où ?

 Parce que dans le bar y'a du laisser aller...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon
> Ils sont où ?
> 
> Parce que dans le bar y'a du laisser aller...



 rhooo mais t'arrête de me piquer mes idées oui !!!
j'allais le dire preums !


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> rhooo mais t'arrête de me piquer mes idées oui !!!
> j'allais le dire preums !


 

 Mais tu as fait mieux, non ?


 T'étais sur les lieux du sinistre la première, non ?


----------



## monoeil (6 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu as fait mieux, non ?
> 
> 
> T'étais sur les lieux du sinistre la première, non ?



Faut pas charrier quand même. Pas grand monde, mais sinistre? 

Désolé pour le bricolage un peu marteau qui précède, c'était pour réveiller


----------



## macelene (6 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable cette histoire de figues quand même...
> 
> Alors comme ça à Paris y a pas de figues ???
> 
> ...



nananèèèèèèèèèèèrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuu


----------



## Luc G (6 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pire que les douze stations du chemin de croix, vos posts    :rateau:



D'habitude c'est 14 stations. T'as encore essayé d'avoir une réduction, Lemmy !


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Décembre 2004)

Bon alors !!!

Nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde, j'suis toujours pas vert ???

Mais comment ça se fait ??


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment ça se fait ??




 pas assez décomposé


----------



## Luc G (8 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors !!!
> 
> Nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde, j'suis toujours pas vert ???
> 
> Mais comment ça se fait ??



Là, c'est bon, continue à t'énerver : tu arriveras bien à être vert de rage.


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2004)

Trop jeune peut etre


----------



## macinside (8 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> pompe




justement, tu ne pompe pas assez  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement, tu ne pompe pas assez  :love:


 Une démo ? :rose:


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2004)

mackie il pompe bien pour etre modo mais manifestement pas assez pour etre admin


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde, j'suis toujours pas vert ???



C'est d'autant plus étrange que tu possèdes déjà -et avec quelle maîtrise !- le vocabulaire employé couramment au bar des modos. Le problème est que là tu es limite admin et que admin, de place, point n'en est de disponible !


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2004)

Si en plus il avait lâché un caisse, une place d'admin aurait été créée directement... mais il l'a pas fait


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si en plus il avait lâché un caisse, une place d'admin aurait été créée directement... mais il l'a pas fait


 Pffff... :rose: :hosto:

Comme quoi ça tient à peux de chose


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'autant plus étrange que tu possèdes déjà -et avec quelle maîtrise !- le vocabulaire employé couramment au bar des modos. Le problème est que là tu es limite admin et que admin, de place, point n'en est de disponible !



 Y'à pas un test de "dessin" dans une cathégorie toute particulière ?   

 et pi il faut savoir combien de bières il peut boire en un temps limité pour être sélectionné ... non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et pi il faut savoir combien de bières il peut boire en un temps limité pour être sélectionné ... non ?



Oui, ça et le Guernica à pistolet levé ! :rateau:


----------



## macinside (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'autant plus étrange que tu possèdes déjà -et avec quelle maîtrise !- le vocabulaire employé couramment au bar des modos. Le problème est que là tu es limite admin et que admin, de place, point n'en est de disponible !




de toute façon je serai admin avant lui  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon je serai admin avant lui  :rateau:



Pour une fois, sur ce sujet, je crois que tu es dans le vrai !


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Décembre 2004)

Je le pense aussi !!

Mais bon...la journée n'est finie...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je le pense aussi !!
> 
> Mais bon...la journée n'est finie...



C'est vrai qu'à chaque journée suffit sa peine


----------



## Luc G (8 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pffff... :rose: :hosto:
> 
> Comme quoi ça tient à peux de chose



à un souffle


----------



## Luc G (8 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon...la journée n'est finie...



ça c'est pas sympa de me le rappeler : j'en ai jusqu'à presque 21h ce soir.


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> à un souffle


Prend un chewing gum Luc G


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

donc pas encore de nouvelle du new modo?

global, tu es pret ?     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2004)

qui me parle ? :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc pas encore de nouvelle du new modo?
> 
> global, tu es pret ?   :love: :love: :love:


Tu fatigues tout le monde.

Une seule solution :

TA GUEULE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grug (9 Décembre 2004)

bon, ils sont prèvu pour noël les nouvos, modos ?


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, ils sont prèvu pour noël les nouvos, modos ?



noël de quelles années ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, ils sont prèvu pour noël les nouvos, modos ?



pendant la "trève des confiseurs"


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pendant la "trève des confiseurs"



je suis trop jeune pour comprendre    :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2004)

ou trop con


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2004)

Les deux mon lieutenant !


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les deux mon lieutenant !


 repos !


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2004)

On peut fumer ???


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2004)

Que sous la douche


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2004)

Vi, c'est du belge


----------



## Grug (10 Décembre 2004)

on fume des belges sous la douche :affraid:


je suis trop jeune pour comprendre  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2004)

Menteur, t'es vieux en fait


----------



## Grug (10 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Menteur, t'es vieux en fait


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2004)

Bon pas trop vieux alors, juste pour te faire plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon pas trop vieux alors, juste pour te faire plaisir






 Coucher avec un vieux, quelle horreur ! Mais avec un jeune, quel travail !


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Coucher avec un vieux, quelle horreur ! Mais avec un jeune, quel travail !


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Coucher avec un vieux, quelle horreur ! Mais avec un jeune, quel travail !


 ben faut pas prendre TROP jeune, non plus.   _ni trop vieux, d'ailleurs_


----------



## Nexka (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Coucher avec un vieux, quelle horreur ! Mais avec un jeune, quel travail !



Oui enfin si le vieux c'est Sean Connery je dis pas non     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin si le vieux c'est Sean Connery je dis pas non     :love:  :love:  :love:


moquette, super moquette


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moquette, super moquette


  Connerie, super connerie


----------



## Nexka (10 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Connerie, super connerie



arfff    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Connerie, super connerie


t'as tes clés ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as tes clés ?


  Oui ... elles ne cherchent qu'à être reperdues


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oui ... elles ne cherchent qu'à être reperdues



les clés ? ou les jeunes files ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les clés ? ou les jeunes files ?  :mouais:




nan , les champignons !!!


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan , les champignons !!!



c'est s'la oui  :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2004)

un autre verre ?


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

oui


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> un autre verre ?




soyons fous , gin fizz !!! :love:  :love:  :love: merci !!!!


----------



## Lo1911 (10 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oui ... elles ne cherchent qu'à être reperdues


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2004)

Pourquoi tant de haine ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

>


   Oui bon c'était façon d'parler !  j'ai droit à ma demie heure aussi !!! 

  :love:


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tant de haine ?


 Une sombre histoire de chauffeur de taxi...
 Pendant qu'on gardait les enfants, Lo et moi. :mouais:


 Enfin pendant qu'elles regardaient Némo.


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tant de haine ?


  ben ça y'est, t'es modo ?  J'ai raté un épisode, moi. :hein: Et Amok au bar... fini de rire. :affraid:

_heu... on peut flooder sur macos classic ?_


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben ça y'est, t'es modo ?  J'ai raté un épisode, moi. :hein: Et Amok au bar... fini de rire. :affraid:
> 
> _heu... on peut flooder sur macos classic ?_


----------



## macelene (10 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> _heu... on peut flooder sur macos classic ?_




Chiche


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben ça y'est, t'es modo ?  J'ai raté un épisode, moi. :hein: Et Amok au bar... fini de rire. :affraid:
> 
> _heu... on peut flooder sur macos classic ?_


  et j'lavais pas vu qu'il était vert lui !!!!! Hey Poildep si t'étais pas là je serais passée à côté du nouveau modo sans le reconnaître ! :rose:


----------



## macelene (10 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et j'lavais pas vu qu'il était vert lui !!!!! Hey Poildep si t'étais pas là je serais passée à côté du nouveau modo sans le reconnaître ! :rose:



Globalounet  

et Modern aussi  

et en plus l'Amok


----------



## Nexka (10 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et j'lavais pas vu qu'il était vert lui !!!!! Hey Poildep si t'étais pas là je serais passée à côté du nouveau modo sans le reconnaître ! :rose:



Oui pareil... Faudrais mettre des annonces, des grandes pancartes pour nous prevenir des changements!!


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben ça y'est, t'es modo ?  J'ai raté un épisode, moi. :hein: Et Amok au bar... fini de rire. :affraid:
> 
> _heu... on peut flooder sur macos classic ?_


 Bah vaudrait mieux continuer à flooder ici, le Bar est fait pour ça, non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

Qu'à cela ne tienne !


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah vaudrait mieux continuer à flooder ici, le Bar est fait pour ça, non ?


 Pfff, à peine chef, déjà moralisateur


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)




----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 Mince, j'avais oublié qu'il avait une garde du corps redoutable ! :mouais: 

 Mais bon, tu sais, j'ai pas l'habitude de me taire ! 
 Et je suis pas sûre que ça va changer !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mince, j'avais oublié qu'il avait une garde du corps redoutable ! :mouais:
> 
> Mais bon, tu sais, j'ai pas l'habitude de me taire !
> Et je suis pas sûre que ça va changer !



 Ne change rien


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah vaudrait mieux continuer à flooder ici, le Bar est fait pour ça, non ?


 ah bon ? c'est fait pour ça ?


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

ça veut dire qu'on peut flooder, comme ça, comme on veut quand on veut ?


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

ça m'étonnerait


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2004)

Bah comme d'hab


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

ça m'arrange pas cette histoire. Amok me fait peur. :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça m'étonnerait



Il va falloir montrer papatte blanche au nouveau Tom Cruise du bar  et lui acheter un shaker


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah comme d'hab


 ah... rien n'a vraiment changé alors ? ça me rassure.


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir montrer papatte blanche au nouveau Tom Cruise du bar


comme ça ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Note à moi-même : me procurer un pot de Duluxe blanche rapidement et penser à y tremper longuement la patte avant


----------



## macelene (11 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça m'arrange pas cette histoire. Amok me fait peur. :affraid:



Même pas peur  de l'Amok lé tout doux


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Note à moi-même : me procurer un pot de Duluxe blanche rapidement et penser à y tremper longuement la patte avant


 je voyais pas ça comme ça, le supplice de l'ipod. :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Même pas peur  de l'Amok lé tout doux



Comme un lapinou mais celle-ci tu l'as déjà faite, plus d'une fois


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Même pas peur  de l'Amok lé tout doux


 ouais mais moi chuis un nioube.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je voyais pas ça comme ça, le supplice de l'ipod. :hein:



Moi non plus


----------



## macelene (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Comme un lapinou mais celle-ci tu l'as déjà faite, plus d'une fois



non, j'ai pas parlé de lapin. Je le vois plutôt en descente de lit


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> non, j'ai pas parlé de lapin. Je le vois plutôt en descente de lit



Oui, devant la cheminée on sait


----------



## benjamin (11 Décembre 2004)

Désolé.


 :bebe:


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

ben en tout cas les filles, j'ai l'impression que ça vous fait de l'effet de savoir Sa Majesté au bar.   


edit : hihi ! à Benjamin aussi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben en tout cas les filles, j'ai l'impression que ça vous fait de l'effet de savoir Sa Majesté au bar.



C'est surtout à toi que ça en fait  Tu es tout bleu et tu givres :affraid:


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout à toi que ça en fait  Tu es tout bleu et tu givres :affraid:


 ben j'ai jamais demandé à être vert, non plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben j'ai jamais demandé à être vert, non plus



Tu l'étais il n'y a pas si longtemps, avec un petit noeud rouge et des étoiles


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et Modern aussi


oui... au fait, les filles... plutôt que de vous exciter à propos de la présence du loup dans la bergerie...  *Vous l'avez, maintenant, votre fille modo sur macgé !!!* 

_j'imaginais un peu plus d'enthousiasme de votre part._


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Désolé.
> 
> 
> :bebe:



va falloir assumer, maintenant    :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (11 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> oui... au fait, les filles... plutôt que de vous exciter à propos de la présence du loup dans la bergerie...



Faut pas avoir peur du loup, moi qui suis gévaudanais d'origine, c'est pas ça qui va m'effrayer quand même  . 

En plus, on a l'habitude des loups dont on n'est pas sûr qu'ils soient vraiment des loups et qui, de plus, sont portés à surtout s'occuper de la gent féminine.    

Tiens, à propos, j'ai reçu dans une enveloppe anonyme, une photo de l'Amok en vacances à la campagne :






Mais non, faut pas avoir peur !     



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Vous l'avez, maintenant, votre fille modo sur macgé !!!*
> 
> _j'imaginais un peu plus d'enthousiasme de votre part._



Même avis que poildep, que se passe-t-il, quel est ce silence assourdissant sur la brillante apparition de modern_thing au firmament de MacGé ?     je ne comprendrai jamais rien à la solidarité féminine (et c'est pourtant pas faute d'avoir essayé)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

*bravooooooo modern !!!!        :love:  :love: *


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

Oui bravo, et m*** pour ton déménagement !


----------



## Foguenne (11 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah vaudrait mieux continuer à flooder ici, le Bar est fait pour ça, non ?



Toi tu vas payer pour tes années de flood.

Le devra faire le ménage tous les jours dans ton forum....


----------



## Foguenne (11 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et Amok au bar... fini de rire. :affraid:
> 
> _heu... on peut flooder sur macos classic ?_



C'est clair que l'époque du bar relax est révolue. Notre seigneur et dieu Amok étant revenu à la maison, ça va chier dans les foyers. 

On ne peut pas flooder dans mac os classic, ON DOIT FLOODER DANS MAC OS CLASSIC !!!   

Celui qui floodera au bar et non pas la-bas, sera banni de tous les forums SAUF de Mac os Classic pour 10 ans.   



Global, bienvenue.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Décembre 2004)

Cool Global, c'est le plus sympa du bar et le plus assidu


----------



## Foguenne (11 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Cool Global, c'est le plus sympa du bar et le plus assidu



tu veux dire le plus floodeur je suppose.  
Il n'est pas modo du bar mais de mac os Classic nouveau lieu de flood.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire le plus floodeur je suppose.
> Il n'est pas modo du bar mais de mac os Classic nouveau lieu de flood.





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je crois surtout que ce bon système 9 n'est plus d'actualité, et que peux de personnes s'intéressent à ce forum depuis qu'ils sont passé sous X. On a tendance à vite oublier nos automatismes de classic.



va falloir lui remonter le moral au Globalounet    :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bravooooooo modern !!!!        :love:  :love: *


 Merci Teo & Robertav


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire le plus floodeur je suppose.
> Il n'est pas modo du bar mais de mac os Classic nouveau lieu de flood.


 Tous sur Classic


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tous sur Classic



Bon Modern, il va falloir être bien polie avec tout le monde maintenant, toujours maquillée, permanentée même sur le toubar pour fièrement représenter la gent féminine auprès des modo. Nous comptons sur toi  Tu boieras une Kriek à notre santé. Bonne route.


----------



## lumai (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tous sur Classic


 Hé hé !

 Mais c'est que ça te va bien le vert !


----------



## Amok (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tous sur Classic



Ca commence mal...


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca commence mal...



tu a peur ?


----------



## golf (11 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Cool Global, c'est le plus sympa du bar et le plus assidu


Heu...
On peut pas dire qu'il soit d'une conversation délirante 
C'est réduit à minima et il bégaie un plus ! Où alors c'est le parkinson qui pose un pb au clavier   

Classic quoi  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tous sur Classic


te tcheu qu'il est ringue ton forum


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

J'ai envoyé ma candidature et j'ai jamais eu de réponses


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heu...
> On peut pas dire qu'il soit d'une conversation délirante



Justement ça va vous changer de Radio Modo, l'info en continu


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Justement ça va vous changer de Radio Modo, l'info en continu



bon alors, tu va avouer qui est ta source ?  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envoyé ma candidature et j'ai jamais eu de réponses



(mode tri selectif joke on) C'est normal tu ne fais pas partie des courtisans (sanes) du premier cercle  (mode tri selectif joke off)


----------



## supermoquette (11 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et Amok au bar... fini de rire. :affraid:


c'est un gag j'espère ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envoyé ma candidature et j'ai jamais eu de réponses


ça aussi j'espère que c'est un gag


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Quelle partie de la phrase ?


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est un gag j'espère ?



même qu'il a mis un nez rouge, une perruque jaune et des chaussures pointure 104


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et Amok au bar... fini de rire. :affraid:



J'ai le secret espoir qu'on va enfin pouvoir recommencer au contraire.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca commence mal...



te voila , Sa Majesté !!  

dis moi ......maintenant que tu es tenacier du bar :
tu me donne combiens de jours pour rester au bar avant de me bannir?   

parce que , sois disant tu vas etre tres mechant ...... :mouais:     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

À trier le bon grain de l'ivraie sûrement


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah vaudrait mieux continuer à flooder ici, le Bar est fait pour ça, non ?



Je ne crois pas, non. :rateau:


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le secret espoir qu'on va enfin pouvoir recommencer au contraire.



attend que l'arrière salle de sonnyboy ouvre


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attend que l'arrière salle de sonnyboy ouvre



Il y a longtemps que sonnyboy a cessé, pour moi du moins, d'être un problème. En outre, il lui arrive de me faire rire, ce qui, il faut bien l'admettre hélas, devient de plus en plus rare.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Moi aussi je suis pour la différence Doc, même en ce qui concerne l'humour  MacG a bien son 1% de modératrice maintenant


----------



## Foguenne (11 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah vaudrait mieux continuer à flooder ici, le Bar est fait pour ça, non ?



Ben non, le bar n'est pas FAIT pour ça.    Pas plus que le forum classic sauf que moi je préfère dans classic. 
Le flood est mieux toléré dans le bar car il y est (ça reste à démontrer) moins gênant qu'ailleurs.
Il est quand même a haute dose et sauf exception totalement irrespectueux des auteurs de threads.

Comme il n'est pas possible de le supprimer, on préfère le "canaliser" au bar mais ça pourrais changer... 
Je parle de flood à haute dose, pas de sujet qui parte délicieusement en couille de temps à autres.  
Mais bon, quand on voit le nombre de message de certains, on est en droit de se poser des questions.  (Poildep, non, non, je ne pense pas à toi.   :love: )

Bref, tout ça pour dire que LE BAR N'EST PAS FAIT POUR FLOODER"


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bref, tout ça pour dire que LE BAR N'EST PAS FAIT POUR FLOODER"





oki oki chef , j'ai compris !!!   

au bar donc on ne flode pas

on picole, on parle de fesses et ........et.........et quoi encore  ?       :love:


----------



## Foguenne (11 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki oki chef , j'ai compris !!!
> 
> au bar donc on ne flode pas.



Je n'ai pas dis qu'au bar on ne peut pas flooder un peu mais delà à dire comme Global que "le bar est fait pour flooder" il y a de la marge.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, quand on voit le nombre de message de certains, on est en droit de se poser des questions.  (Poildep, non, non, je ne pense pas à toi.   :love: )
> 
> Bref, tout ça pour dire que LE BAR N'EST PAS FAIT POUR FLOODER"



Sont-ils au courant de votre courroux Modérator ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

_Quel farceur ce Benjamin !_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bref, tout ça pour dire que LE BAR N'EST PAS FAIT POUR FLOODER"



Pourquoi je ne peux jamais bouler quand ça en vaut VRAIMENT la peine ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Quelle grande déception ! Il a fait naître un tel espoir   Voilà quelques c½urs brisés juste avant les fêtes de Noël  :mouais: Franchement !


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je suis pour la différence Doc, même en ce qui concerne l'humour  MacG a bien son 1% de modératrice maintenant


 oui, c'est très drôle, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Malkovitch (11 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bref, tout ça pour dire que LE BAR N'EST PAS FAIT POUR FLOODER"



C'est une blague ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est très drôle, d'ailleurs.



Ben quoi ? :rateau:

C'est pas parce qu'on est une fille qu'on est une clète en informatique... 

Bonjour les préjugés :hein:


----------



## Amok (11 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, le bar n'est pas FAIT pour ça(...)
> Le flood est mieux toléré dans le bar car il y est (ça reste à démontrer) moins gênant qu'ailleurs.
> Il est quand même a haute dose et sauf exception totalement irrespectueux des auteurs de threads.
> 
> ...




Une citation qui vient d'être encadrée dans le bar des modos !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> C'est une blague ?



On dirait que non


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ? :rateau:
> 
> C'est pas parce qu'on est une fille qu'on est une clète en informatique...
> 
> Bonjour les préjugés :hein:



fait attention, ils sont pas habituer  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas parce qu'on est une fille qu'on est une clète en informatique...


J'ai dit ça ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit ça ?


 Nan mais tu dis que c'est très drôle


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fait attention, ils sont pas habituer  :rateau:



Ne t'inquiète pas, d'ici peu elle sera phagocytée


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais tu dis que c'est très drôle


 tu me connais : un rien m'amuse.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais tu dis que c'est très drôle




Toi aussi tu es adepte de l'humour sélectif comme Doc ? Vous avez un point commun alors


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu me connais : un rien m'amuse.


 Si tu le dis   

Cela dit, j'ai encore bien l'AES en tête, ce n'est que trop vrai


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu es adepte de l'humour sélectif comme Doc ? Vous avez un point commun alors


 Euuuuuh 

enfin, si tu le dis


----------



## golf (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode tri selectif joke on) C'est normal tu ne fais pas partie des courtisans (sanes) du premier cercle  (mode tri selectif joke off)


[mode Brassens] Ah mais la courtisanerie est un art qui n'est pas à la portée de tout le monde [/mode Brassens]
 :rateau:


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le dis
> 
> Cela dit, j'ai encore bien l'AES en tête, ce n'est que trop vrai



moi je dis qu'il faudrait contrôlé le contenu de ces cigarettes


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> [mode Brassens] Ah mais la courtisanerie est un art qui n'est pas à la portée de tout le monde [/mode Brassens]
> :rateau:



Attends je vais chez Leroy Merlin acheter une cheminée, je m'étale devant et ça devrait peut être passer


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je dis qu'il faudrait contrôlé le contenu de ces cigarettes


 suffit de demander, je fais tourner.


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Attends je vais chez Leroy Merlin acheter une cheminée, je m'étale devant et ça devrait peut être passer



quelle dévergondé tibo !


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> suffit de demander, je fais tourner.



fait gaffe, il y a des potes a sarko ici  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelle dévergondé tibo !



Je ne te le fais pas dire  Tu vois une autre option en toute dignité bien sûr ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je dis qu'il faudrait contrôlé le contenu de ces cigarettes


 :modo: Ne touche surtout pas à ça tu risques de te brûler cher ami :modo:


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te le fais pas dire



et en plus elle avoue  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Ne touche surtout pas à ça tu risques de te brûler cher ami :modo:



oui maman  :bebe: (c'est par ou la sortie déjà ?)


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside ou la valse à mille temps de conjugaison a dit:
			
		

> et en plus elle avoue  :mouais:



En es-tu sûr ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

mais que font t'il les modos?   


les modos ne sont plus a chercher, ils ont eté choisi

on ne ferme donc pas ce thread ????


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En es-tu sûr ?



le sous entendu est saute quand même aux yeux, enfin, il n'est pas visible de tous [...], ou j'ai mis mon aspirine moi  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas parce qu'on est une fille qu'on est une clète en informatique...



Ah mais, perso, je n'ai jamais dit ça ! Bien au contraire, je me réjouis d'avance de ce que cette nomination va apporter aux forums techniques (parfois un peu rébarbatifs il faut bien le dire). Une touche de fraîcheur particulièrement bienvenue, une plus grande sensiblité au désarroi des utilisateurs... Par exemple : "Kilou ! Alors mon chat, on a du mal avec l'install de Panther ? Je répare ma corde à linge et j'arrive !" ou "Kilou ! Ben alors ? QuickTime te fait des misères ? Bois une bonne Kriek : tu verras, ça ne résoudra pas ton problème, mais ça te permettra de l'oublier. Voili-voilà !" Ah non, vraiment, je m'en réjouis d'avance...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le sous entendu est saute quand même aux yeux, enfin, il n'est pas visible de tous [...], ou j'ai mis mon aspirine moi  :rateau:



Mackie, tu le sais que je t'aime bien  donc te conseille de prendre tout le contenu du tube directement  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais, perso, je n'ai jamais dit ça ! Bien au contraire, je me réjouis d'avance de ce que cette nomination va apporter aux forums techniques (parfois un peu rébarbatifs il faut bien le dire). Une touche de fraîcheur particulièrement bienvenue, une plus grande sensiblité au désarroi des utilisateurs... Par exemple : "Kilou ! Alors mon chat, on a du mal avec l'install de Panther ? Je répare ma corde à linge et j'arrive !" ou "Kilou ! Ben alors ? QuickTime te fait des misères ? Bois une bonne Kriek : tu verras, ça ne résoudra pas ton problème, mais ça te permettra de l'oublier. Voili-voilà !" Ah non, vraiment, je m'en réjouis d'avance...


  complètement MDR Doc !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais, perso, je n'ai jamais dit ça ! Bien au contraire, je me réjouis d'avance de ce que cette nomination va apporter aux forums techniques (parfois un peu rébarbatifs il faut bien le dire). Une touche de fraîcheur particulièrement bienvenue, une plus grande sensiblité au désarroi des utilisateurs... Par exemple : "Kilou ! Alors mon chat, on a du mal avec l'install de Panther ? Je répare ma corde à linge et j'arrive !" ou "Kilou ! Ben alors ? QuickTime te fait des misères ? Bois une bonne Kriek : tu verras, ça ne résoudra pas ton problème, mais ça te permettra de l'oublier. Voili-voilà !" Ah non, vraiment, je m'en réjouis d'avance...



Tu as manqué le début  Amok est sous Trangsène et Lexomil... Oui, déjà


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ? :rateau:
> 
> C'est pas parce qu'on est une fille qu'on est une clète en informatique...
> 
> Bonjour les préjugés :hein:





laisse parler !!!    

ils ont du mal a digerer que une tres jolie filles a quelque chose dans sa petite tete
et surtout une pro en apple !!!   

et maintenant tu es nommé  modo !!!

bravooooo     .....
il en a qui voyent rouge pendant que toi tu est verte !!!


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, tu le sais que je t'aime bien  donc te conseille de prendre tout le contenu du tube directement  :love:



voyons tibo, tu pourrai être ma maman  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> laisse parler !!!
> 
> ils ont du mal a digerer que une tres jolie filles a quelque chose dans sa petite tete
> et surtout une pro en apple !!!
> ...


 Mici :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside Adams family a dit:
			
		

> voyons tibo, tu pourrai être ma maman  :rose:



Ben non, tu sais bien c'est Bengilli  Pas assez de testostèrone  Demande à ton père


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ils ont du mal a digerer que une tres jolie filles a quelque chose dans sa petite tete



Je m'insurge ! C'est aussi valable pour les moches !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voyons tibo, tu pourrai être ma maman  :rose:



Pour paraphraser ¼dipe dans la pièce de Cocteau, l'essentiel est qu'elle ne le soit pas !


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, tu sais bien c'est Bengilli  Pas assez de testostèrone  Demande à ton père



on ta jamais vu en photo, donc tu ressemble a bengilli ?


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour paraphraser ¼dipe dans la pièce de Cocteau, l'essentiel est qu'elle ne le soit pas !



j'ai pas de complexe ¼dipien


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il en a qui voyent rouge pendant que toi tu est verte !!!



Mackie, il a juste tenté de teinter ses verres de lunettes à la fuchine basique, d'ailleurs il est marqué à vie. Il n'a pas pu tout teindre alors il reste immobile parce que la blancheur de ses dessous de bras pourrait le trahir


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je m'insurge ! C'est aussi valable pour les moches !


 Rhoooooooooooo !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on ta jamais vu en photo, donc tu ressemble a bengilli ?





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas de complexe ¼dipien



Oula, vite un autre tube d'aspirine  Il revient de vraiment trop loin là


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a pas pu tout teindre alors il reste immobile parce que la blancheur de ses dessous de bras pourrait le trahir



tu connais mes dessous de bras ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu connais mes dessous de bras ?



Pourquoi tu n'en as pas ?  Bengilli t'a collé à la naissance


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu n'en as pas ?  Bengilli t'a collé à la naissance



mes dessous de bras te regarde pas


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voyons tibo, tu pourrai être ma maman  :rose:



Par ailleurs, si l'on considère qu'Amok est ton père, cette phrase est frappée du sceau de l'impossibilité...    :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu connais mes dessous de bras ?


 Ben dis donc, ça rigole plus ici ?  :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil plante sa petite graine  a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, si l'on considère qu'Amok est ton père, cette phrase est frappée du sceau de l'impossibilité...    :love:



C'est sûr et même certain  Bengilli peut confirmer


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

elles en ont toutes après mes dessous de bras on dirait


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mes dessous de bras te regarde pas



À moins que tu n'aies les yeux placés à cet endroit là, ça me semble difficile


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

*Choses promises choses dues LeSqual !*






*LOVE*​



​


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elles en ont toutes après mes dessous de bras on dirait


 Tu te les rases ?   


ok, je sors


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu te les rases ?




euh  




			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ok, je sors





au fond a gauche mademoiselle    :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

(ça sent moins hein, c'est pour ça que je demande :rateau: )


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> (ça sent moins hein, c'est pour ça que je demande :rateau: )



non, rien  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (12 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, si l'on considère qu'Amok est ton père, cette phrase est frappée du sceau de l'impossibilité...    :love:


 ouf ! Vu la famille, on t'aurait désigné d'office comme tante.


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouf ! Vu la famille, on t'aurait désigné d'office comme tante.



je vois mal doc evil être ma tante


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouf ! Vu la famille, on t'aurait désigné d'office comme tante.



Vous devriez... avant d'en donner à Poildep. Mais je ne t'oublirai pas


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouf ! Vu la famille, on t'aurait désigné d'office comme tante.



Si je peux choisir, j'aimerais autant que ce soit du côté paternel.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2004)

Logique


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais, perso, je n'ai jamais dit ça ! Bien au contraire, je me réjouis d'avance de ce que cette nomination va apporter aux forums techniques (parfois un peu rébarbatifs il faut bien le dire). Une touche de fraîcheur particulièrement bienvenue, une plus grande sensiblité au désarroi des utilisateurs... Par exemple : "Kilou ! Alors mon chat, on a du mal avec l'install de Panther ? Je répare ma corde à linge et j'arrive !" ou "Kilou ! Ben alors ? QuickTime te fait des misères ? Bois une bonne Kriek : tu verras, ça ne résoudra pas ton problème, mais ça te permettra de l'oublier. Voili-voilà !" Ah non, vraiment, je m'en réjouis d'avance...


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> (ça sent moins hein, c'est pour ça que je demande :rateau: )



je me pose toujours des questions sur le post


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je me pose toujours des questions sur le post



tu le "sens" mal    :rateau:


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu le "sens" mal    :rateau:



pas du tout


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas du tout



ouf    me voila rassuré  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> te voila , Sa Majesté !!
> 
> dis moi ......maintenant que tu es tenacier du bar :
> tu me donne combiens de jours pour rester au bar avant de me bannir?
> ...


 
Méchant tu sais pas ce que c'est...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a longtemps que sonnyboy a cessé, pour moi du moins, d'être un problème. En outre, il lui arrive de me faire rire, ce qui, il faut bien l'admettre hélas, devient de plus en plus rare.


 
J'espère même ne jamais avoir été un pb pour toi...

Ou alors tu es trés fragile !!


----------

